# CLASSIC ROCK



## Lazy 8

Many if you have seen me post up a song from Deep Purple or another group. Well, I thought why not one of nothing but Classic Rock from the 60's and 70's. But with a small twist. And EZ...no 80's Hair Bands allowed. This ain't Rogaine Rocks. 
The twist is a small intro into the song. I'll start it out with one of my top 3 groups. I remember buying this album. As a matter of fact, I still have it. That and my old Sansui stereo. 200 watt speakers. (Prolly why I have Tinnitus today!)
One of my favorite albums. Led Zeppelin's Houses of the Holy. Over the Hill
Crank it up!


----------



## Tinknocker1

Ann and Nancy come to mind old fetishes die hard.


----------



## scioto_alex

Sometimes when you look up old favorite titles on youtube, you can find a lot of material that never made it to the vinyl. One good example is The Who's _Live at Leeds_ that has all the familiar cuts from the LP but at least as much other material.

Or, remember the album cover for a Blind Faith album, showing a bare-breasted teenage girl holding a model of some kind of supersonic jet? (You couldn't print that these days.) The digital version of that album goes on and on and it's all good jams that you've seldom heard.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

scioto_alex said:


> Sometimes when you look up old favorite titles on youtube, you can find a lot of material that never made it to the vinyl. One good example is The Who's _Live at Leeds_ that has all the familiar cuts from the LP but at least as much other material.
> 
> Or, remember the album cover for a Blind Faith album, showing a bare-breasted teenage girl holding a model of some kind of supersonic jet? (You couldn't print that these days.) The digital version of that album goes on and on and it's all good jams that you've seldom heard.


Blind Faith was a superband in its time for sure. Ginger Baker just died the other day.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Tinknocker1 said:


> Ann and Nancy come to mind old fetishes die hard.


I sat 10th row, dead center of a Heart concert in Charleston, WV. Kansas played backup.


----------



## Lazy 8

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Blind Faith was a superband in its time for sure. Ginger Baker just died the other day.


Love Blind Faith. Let's face it, they quit making our kinda music decades ago.


----------



## scioto_alex

For anyone who didn't know, Neil Young made a retro rock album titled _Everybody's Rockin'_ with a 1950s rock sound.


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> For anyone who didn't know, Neil Young made a retro rock album titled _Everybody's Rockin'_ with a 1950s rock sound.


Thanks Cosmo. That's bittersweet with me, while I do like Neil Young, I don't care for the du-whoop sound.
Kinda like your MIL driving over the cliff in your brand spanking new Corvette. 
(Kidding, I love mine) (MIL that is)


----------



## Lazy 8

Whenever I go Musky fishing in my friends boat, he always has QFM 96 on the radio and we play, Name That Song and/or Artist. I love that game. Some we can get in about 2 or 3 seconds. You have to be on your toes!


----------



## 21938

Hey Lazy, "Your Time is Gonna Come".


----------



## 21938

Thanks for posting Lazy, early Zepplin, The Who, Cream, Yardbirds, CSN and others were the bands I grew up listening to. Still enjoy them to this day.


----------



## cincinnati

scioto_alex said:


> remember the album cover for a Blind Faith album, showing a bare-breasted teenage girl holding a model of some kind of supersonic jet?


I still have that album/cover. Make me an offer! 

Since I’m among true classic rock fans, here’s a question? How are ELP & Jethro Tull NOT in the Rock HOF? Disgraceful!!


----------



## cincinnati

RR Pirate said:


> Thanks for posting Lazy, early Zepplin, The Who, Cream, Yardbirds, CSN and others were the bands I grew up listening to. Still enjoy them to this day.


Yep. Just when CD’s started going out of style, I began collecting all the great stuff that I still enjoy today. My Honda Odyssey is that last year w/CD player. It will need to outlast me....


----------



## NewbreedFishing

'LIGHTS OUT' UFO 1977 Live at the Roundhouse

The Sizzling licks of 19yoa MICHAEL SCHENKER/UFO opened the gates to a new generation of guitar playing





and Michael's predecessor ULI JON ROTH

SCORPIANS 'WE`LL BURN THE SKY' 1978


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

cincinnati said:


> I still have that album/cover. Make me an offer!
> 
> Since I’m among true classic rock fans, here’s a question? How are ELP & Jethro Tull NOT in the Rock HOF? Disgraceful!!


ELP is a little to progressive rock for me but JT should definitely be in the hall of fame.


----------



## Lazy 8

RR Pirate said:


> Hey Lazy, "Your Time is Gonna Come".


I think my time came and went. GREAT TUNE BY A GREAT GROUP!


----------



## Lazy 8

cincinnati said:


> I still have that album/cover. Make me an offer!
> 
> Since I’m among true classic rock fans, here’s a question? How are ELP & Jethro Tull NOT in the Rock HOF? Disgraceful!!


I know! And JT won a Grammy?
https://ultimateclassicrock.com/metallica-grammy-jethro-tull/


----------



## Specwar

How about a little B. Dylan to unwind after a few Tull and Zepplin tunes?


----------



## Lazy 8

Did y'all catch the Eagles 2020 Hotel California Tour? 
https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/eagles-2020-hotel-california-tour-dates-896197/


----------



## Lazy 8

Specwar said:


> How about a little B. Dylan to unwind after a few Tull and Zepplin tunes?


Good call out.


----------



## Lazy 8

This is great y'all. Who doesn't like The Outlaws?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

For you Tinknocker1


----------



## ristorap

KISS and AC/DC was what we listened to. I remember playing heart on the jukeboxes.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ristorap said:


> KISS and AC/DC was what we listened to. I remember playing heart on the jukeboxes.


We played the hell outta this one on the local jukebox.


----------



## ristorap

QFM 96 would play hair of the dog at night after 10:00 pm I was always getting yelled at bedtime I would stay up and listen to it.


----------



## buckeyebowman

scioto_alex said:


> Sometimes when you look up old favorite titles on youtube, you can find a lot of material that never made it to the vinyl. One good example is The Who's _Live at Leeds_ that has all the familiar cuts from the LP but at least as much other material.
> 
> Or, remember the album cover for a Blind Faith album, showing a bare-breasted teenage girl holding a model of some kind of supersonic jet? (You couldn't print that these days.) The digital version of that album goes on and on and it's all good jams that you've seldom heard.


I wonder if that's where some of the material on Spotify comes from? A couple years ago I and some friend played a round of golf at a local course that has a covered, patio bar outside. My friends went inside to sit in the A/C, which I don't like. If I do that it just makes my 2 shot knees scream! Besides, I heard some jamming tunes coming from the outdoor bar.

I grabbed a beer and sat at a table to enjoy what sounded like the Allman Bros. just wailing through an extended jam. I have Live at Fillmore, Eat a Peach, and been to a bunch of Allman concerts, and I know I had never heard this before! When I was close to finishing my beer, the barmaid came to the table and I ordered another. When she brought it I asked if the course subscribed to a music service or something.

It seemed like she didn't understand what I was asking, so I then asked "Where is this music coming from?" She said, "From my phone!" I was dumbfounded and she told me about Spotify. She had the app on her phone and could plug it into the bar's music system. Amazing! Righteous tune after righteous tune! 

I guess that's what it means to be old and out of touch! I then asked her if this was the music she liked, or if she played it for the bar crowd. She said she loved this music, it was all she listened to growing up. I told her that it was obvious that her folks raised her right! That got a big smile.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

buckeyebowman said:


> I wonder if that's where some of the material on Spotify comes from? A couple years ago I and some friend played a round of golf at a local course that has a covered, patio bar outside. My friends went inside to sit in the A/C, which I don't like. If I do that it just makes my 2 shot knees scream! Besides, I heard some jamming tunes coming from the outdoor bar.
> 
> I grabbed a beer and sat at a table to enjoy what sounded like the Allman Bros. just wailing through an extended jam. I have Live at Fillmore, Eat a Peach, and been to a bunch of Allman concerts, and I know I had never heard this before! When I was close to finishing my beer, the barmaid came to the table and I ordered another. When she brought it I asked if the course subscribed to a music service or something.
> 
> It seemed like she didn't understand what I was asking, so I then asked "Where is this music coming from?" She said, "From my phone!" I was dumbfounded and she told me about Spotify. She had the app on her phone and could plug it into the bar's music system. Amazing! Righteous tune after righteous tune!
> 
> I guess that's what it means to be old and out of touch! I then asked her if this was the music she liked, or if she played it for the bar crowd. She said she loved this music, it was all she listened to growing up. I told her that it was obvious that her folks raised her right! That got a big smile.


I have the Spotify app also. Better than all the rest.


----------



## chumthrower

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Blind Faith was a superband in its time for sure. Ginger Baker just died the other day.


There will never be another Ginger Baker. Possibly the best drummer of all time.


----------



## chumthrower

We’re goin’ deep now. Anybody remember Pink Floyd’s fourth album “Ummagumma”? 1969. Rolling Stone called it a “strange journey into madness”.


----------



## Lazy 8

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> I have the Spotify app also. Better than all the rest.


Nothing against Spotify but I got one heck of a great deal with Sirius. I had to sign up for 3 years but it was well worth it. I mostly listen to Classic Vinyl and Deep Tracks. Deep Tracks is kinda like the flip side or the song that didn't get alot of radio time. Love Deep Tracks.


----------



## Lazy 8

chumthrower said:


> We’re goin’ deep now. Anybody remember Pink Floyd’s fourth album “Ummagumma”? 1969. Rolling Stone called it a “strange journey into madness”.


----------



## chumthrower

Lazy 8 said:


>


Cool! Thanks!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> I know! And JT won a Grammy?
> https://ultimateclassicrock.com/metallica-grammy-jethro-tull/


That was an absolute joke too


----------



## jdl447

I heard Cathy Vogel say on the radio that her mother thought it was ducks in the wind.


----------



## scioto_alex

I have a bunch of old obscure Zappa that I got through an FTP server.

Trivia: Two members of the Mothers of Invention were former members of The Turtles.


----------



## Lazy 8

Love Grand Funk Railroad.


----------



## glasseyes

Love grand funk, just bought several CDs to play in the MGB the wife and I bought this summer.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Grand Funk was the first big rock concert I ever went to. As I recall, it was '69 or '70 at Cleveland Public Hall. I read Rolling Stone religiously in those days, and I remember how the critics hated them! Then they released "We're an American Band", and they were suddenly the critics' darlings!

One thing this thread has demonstrated to me is that I need better speakers for the computer.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

heres a goog one
steve marriot and the pie


----------



## TRIPLE-J

met him at the agora after a gig there 
was a blast... good ole days but a different life back then


----------



## TRIPLE-J

want some dylan????
lets add some cash to it


----------



## TRIPLE-J

now lets steal the show


----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> now lets steal the show


Now ur cooking! Been too long since I heard that one!
I have Demons and Wizards.


----------



## Lazy 8

If you loved Uriah Heep, you gotta love Robin Trower...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

oh hell yea, theres not much in the classic rock ages i dont like,


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ever hear of these guys lol


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> ever hear of these guys lol


I cut my rock soul on all the dudes now...


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Cosmos - that reminded me of these guys, which I saw at the Mershon here in Columbus. New Riders of the Purple Sage.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Did y'all catch the Eagles 2020 Hotel California Tour?
> https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/eagles-2020-hotel-california-tour-dates-896197/


Saw the long road out of edan tour when they were in cbus. They played until almost midnight! Great show. 2009 I think.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

how about a little pride of cleveland now




RIP Craig you are missed everyday


----------



## Lazy 8

Classic Rock will never die.


----------



## bobk

Add some YES to the RUSH.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Lazy 8 said:


> Classic Rock will never die.


now there is a drummer


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Add some YES to the RUSH.


Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Lazy 8 said:


> Many if you have seen me post up a song from Deep Purple or another group. Well, I thought why not one of nothing but Classic Rock from the 60's and 70's. But with a small twist. And EZ...no 80's Hair Bands allowed. This ain't Rogaine Rocks.
> The twist is a small intro into the song. I'll start it out with one of my top 3 groups. I remember buying this album. As a matter of fact, I still have it. That and my old Sansui stereo. 200 watt speakers. (Prolly why I have Tinnitus today!)
> One of my favorite albums. Led Zeppelin's Houses of the Holy. Over the Hill
> Crank it up!


one of mine too best thing about zep, you could listen to all their albums back to back and never hear the same thing twice..
still loved the old jabs by jimmy page and richie blackmore lol
richie was quoted as saying he thought he was the best guitarist in the world in guitar player magazine, and when jimmy page was asked about blackmore's statement jimmy kicked back and said,
""well i dont claim to be the greatest guitarist in the world, but i think im better than richie blackmore""
lmao it was classic


----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> one of mine too best thing about zep, you could listen to all their albums back to back and never hear the same thing twice..
> still loved the old jabs by jimmy page and richie blackmore lol
> richie was quoted as saying he thought he was the best guitarist in the world in guitar player magazine, and when jimmy page was asked about blackmore's statement jimmy kicked back and said,
> ""well i dont claim to be the greatest guitarist in the world, but i think im better than richie blackmore""
> lmao it was classic


That's great. I had never heard that one. 
This Zep song gets it's name from the vast "Ocean" of faces and heads in the crowd. An ocean of people.


----------



## Lazy 8

One good Zeppelin song deserves another...


----------



## buckeyebowman

I got to see Uriah Heep at Stambaugh Auditorium in Youngstown, a nice, intimate 1,500 seat venue! We were big Mott the Hoople fans. I had a friend named Mark, who preferred to be referred to as "Mott"!

Oops! Forgot to post the above paragraph yesterday. Oh well, it was still here so I'll just carry on. 

Was a huge Rush fan right off the bat! Heard "Working Man" on the car stereo and drove immediately to the music store (remember those?) and bought the CD. Some time ago I was listening to the Dan Patrick radio show when he interviewed Geddy Lee. Turns out they're all Rush fans too. At the end Dan asked his staff if they had any questions. One of the Danettes asked, "Did you guys ever get tired from just kicking so much ass?!" 

The first time I saw Yes, they were touring behind their first U.S. album release. It was at Struthers Field House, a high school gym! I even remember the lineup. Biggie Rat, Velvet Underground, and Yes. Biggie Rat was a NE OH band, and had a big, fat, Mama Cass type lead singer. They could rock! Years later, calling on one of my fine wine customers, somehow the band came up. He said, "Dude! I used to roadie for those guys!" 

Velvet Underground was never that big in the Mahoning Valley, and they acted like they wanted to be anywhere else but! They plodded through a desultory set, and were met with tepid applause. They finally got to "White Light, White Heat", a song that most of us recognized. It got their best hand of the night, but the place didn't exactly go wild. Lou Reed stepped to the microphone, and in a snarky tone said, "Thank you. You're too kind." Whereupon, some big guy in the floor seats stood up, and in the most booming voice I've ever heard yelled, "YOU GOT THAT RIGHT!!!" The whole place erupted in laughter! They played 1 or 2 more songs and got off the stage. 

Then Yes came out, and they were a revelation. We'd only heard a couple of songs from "Fragile" on the radio, but their music was "different" in an interesting way. Tickets were cheap back then, so why not go check them out? Turns out we weren't the only ones interested, the place was packed. The field house was a high school gym, but with floor seating you could get a little over 5,000 in there! Yes blew the roof off the place! At the end of the show they said their goodbyes and left the stage. Nobody left! It took 15 minutes to get them back out for an encore, and the roar that greeted them when they took the stage seemed to take them by surprise. They were looking out at the audience with these great big eyes and shy smiles. Jon Anderson said, "Wow! Thank you so much!"

Yes hit me in kind of the same way that The Who did. Not in their style of music, but in that their studio work seemed somewhat sanitized and "delicate", if that's the proper term for it. But, when you saw them live, it was whole different experience. I remember the first time I played "Live at Leeds", and remember thinking, "Who are these guys?!"


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang BEB! I love to hear stuff like that. Those were the days. I never really saw a band that wasn't already pretty fairly famous.
Who was every bodies first rock band to see live? I saw these dudes in '69 at OU in Athens. My first rock concert ever.


----------



## Lazy 8

Anybody ever pay attention to the members of Buffalo Springfield? Can you say, all star cast?


----------



## bobk

Boston at Richfield was my first. Not sure of the date. Guessing late 70’s. Too many of your seeds back then. 
Boston helped with the constant ringing in my ears now I’m guessing. Always cranked up!


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, they prolly helped me with these involuntary sounds in mine too.

Here's a GREAT song, kinda simple, but I love the lyrics. Prolly one on my top 3 Skynerd songs.


----------



## Lazy 8

This song needs no intro...


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm done...


----------



## Wow

This version, An all time favorite..... Drives me nuts, guitar on guitar,Especially at 4:20 -Tim


----------



## ress

Suzy Quatro and Slade Was my first show. 1977?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Suzy Quatro and Slade Was my first show. 1977?


Just for you Ressy...


----------



## ress

haha..Thanks!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang BEB! I love to hear stuff like that. Those were the days. I never really saw a band that wasn't already pretty fairly famous.
> Who was every bodies first rock band to see live? I saw these dudes in '69 at OU in Athens. My first rock concert ever.





Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody ever pay attention to the members of Buffalo Springfield? Can you say, all star cast?


My first big rock concert was Grand Funk Railroad at Cleveland Public Hall. Probably in '70 or '71. Of course I'd been checking out local acts for quite a while. The James Gang would come down and play a festival or a church gathering, of all things, set up on a flatbed trailer in a parking lot. I knew Joe Walsh was special right off the bat!

There was another local band called Circus, which produced Dan Pecchio who went on to play bass for Glass Harp, and Gary Markasky, who went on to become lead guitar for the Michael Stanley Band. 

As for Buffalo Springfield, I could recognize Neil Young on the far left, and Stephen Stills on the far right, on the album cover.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

buckeyebowman said:


> There was another local band called Circus, which produced Dan Pecchio who went on to play bass for Glass Harp, and Gary Markasky, who went on to become lead guitar for the Michael Stanley Band.


sorry buckeye but neither of those guys played in circus...circus was fronted by the balzer brothers, craig and bruce, till 73 i believe, the post i made earlier of the band, american noise, was fronted by the same brothers, craig later died of cancer..tom dobeck played drums and later played with michael.
circus...mick sabol, phil alexander, tommy dobeck, frank salle, dan hrdlicka,and craig and bruce


----------



## ezbite

traffic


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> traffic


Steve Winwood?


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> My first big rock concert was Grand Funk Railroad at Cleveland Public Hall. Probably in '70 or '71. Of course I'd been checking out local acts for quite a while. The James Gang would come down and play a festival or a church gathering, of all things, set up on a flatbed trailer in a parking lot. I knew Joe Walsh was special right off the bat!
> 
> There was another local band called Circus, which produced Dan Pecchio who went on to play bass for Glass Harp, and Gary Markasky, who went on to become lead guitar for the Michael Stanley Band.
> 
> As for Buffalo Springfield, I could recognize Neil Young on the far left, and Stephen Stills on the far right, on the album cover.


Add Jim Messina and Richie Furay who went on to form a band called Poco.


----------



## buckeyebowman

TRIPLE-J said:


> sorry buckeye but neither of those guys played in circus...circus was fronted by the balzer brothers, craig and bruce, till 73 i believe, the post i made earlier of the band, american noise, was fronted by the same brothers, craig later died of cancer..tom dobeck played drums and later played with michael.
> circus...mick sabol, phil alexander, tommy dobeck, frank salle, dan hrdlicka,and craig and bruce


Wow! Epic fail on my memory's part! Now that I think about it more, maybe Pecchio played bass in The Poppy. And I can't really remember who Markasky played for. I remember he joined MSB in the late 70's, and they brought in Mike Gismondi about a year later. I do remember Dobeck on the drums. What a drummer!


----------



## ezbite

Just so ya know gaylords.. RAINBOW has been around longer than your slick ass bell bottoms..

Thats some DIO and Blackmore right there..


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Just so ya know gaylords.. RAINBOW has been around longer than your slick ass bell bottoms..
> 
> Thats some DIO and Blackmore right there..


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some Marshall Tucker?


----------



## slipsinker

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=something+going+on+lynyrd+skynyrd one of my favorites


----------



## TRIPLE-J

heres some classic molly


----------



## ristorap

queen


----------



## TRIPLE-J

hmmmmm lets throw in a lil bros


----------



## TRIPLE-J

classic rock at its finest


----------



## TRIPLE-J

gotta have a womans touch too


----------



## Phish_4_Bass

Lazy 8 said:


> Steve Winwood?


Its amazing that he was only 15 when he was in the Spencer Davis group!


----------



## scioto_alex

It's poke salad, not polk salad


----------



## fishmeister

Lazy 8 said:


> This is great y'all. Who doesn't like The Outlaws?


Bringing back some memories there!
They headlined Ohio University Springfest in 1986 when I was a student. That's when the university would pay for beer trucks from the local distributor to drive on to campus and hand out free beer, all you could drink.


----------



## fishmeister

I'll bite.
Not one bad song on this album.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

I see 'Beating the Odds' listed here featuring Big Jimmy on Vox.
Here is another MH gem, with the man DJB

MOLLY HATCHET
FALL OF THE PEACEMAKERS from TAKE NO PRISONERS 1983
(RIP: DJB, DAVE HLUBEK, RIFF WEST, DUANE ROLLAND, BRUCE CRUMP, BANNER THOMAS)


----------



## mike hunt

Man, you guy's are old. Good stuff


----------



## scioto_alex

Got to respect the roots. Little Richard


----------



## scioto_alex

I will quietly accept being banned now.


----------



## ristorap

NewbreedFishing said:


> MOLLY HATCHET
> FALL OF THE PEACEMAKERS from TAKE NO PRISONERS 1983
> (RIP: DJB, DAVE HLUBEK, RIFF WEST, DUANE ROLLAND, BRUCE CRUMP, BANNER THOMAS


 I had that album on 8 track . What's it gonna take is a good song to.


----------



## buckeyebowman

ezbite said:


> traffic





Lazy 8 said:


> Steve Winwood?


Several years ago I got to see Dave Mason at an extremely intimate venue, The Cellar, in Struthers. You might be able to cram 150 people in there. Maybe 175 violating all the fire codes! My Sister, (a big Traffic and Mason fan) and I went. We bought reserve seats wondering if were going to look like fools being the only ones. No need to worry, the place was packed! Our seats were 8-10 feet away from him.

And what a show! All acoustic. Mason was accompanied by a percussionist and a guitarist with the last name McEuen, who just happened to be the Son of John McEuen, a founding member of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band! He basically structured the show as a retrospective on his career, although he kicked the thing off with "All Along the Watchtower". 

When they got to the Traffic heavy part of the show, Mason spoke at length about Jim Capaldi, and his skill as a lyricist. I distinctly remember him saying, " Jimmy was a great lyricist, 'Dear Mr. Fantasy', 'John Barleycorn Must Die', 'Low Spark of High Heeled Boys'. That was all Jimmy." 

Mason said that not too long before, Capaldi had run some new songs he'd written past him. Then, he went back to England where he was diagnosed with stomach cancer and died. He said that he waited a respectful amount of time, and got hold of Capaldi's wife, asking if he could have a look at those songs to see if he could do something with them. He said that while Capaldi was incredibly skilled with words, he sometimes had trouble getting the chords just right. 

I don't know if anything ever came of it, but it could have been interesting.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> traffic


Gaylord


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Gaylord


Just for you Bob.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good bit of Molly Hatchet on here which I love to see...unlike these Dreams I'll Never See.


----------



## TRIPLE-J

how about the original shock rocker now


----------



## TRIPLE-J

and ya gotta have some aerosmith


----------



## TRIPLE-J

ok one last one for tonight need some classical music


----------



## Lazy 8

I love ELO.
How many of you actually know the words to, Long Cool Woman?
Where they say, a pair of moneybags made me open my eyes, is wrong. I THINK it should be, a pair of 45's made me open my eyes.
Oh well, enjoy.


----------



## ezbite

Come git some lazy


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Just for you Bob.


That's outstanding brother!!! Describes bobby to perfection


----------



## ezbite

I know it's not 70's but it's my 70's..

A few shipmates and myself were enjoying liberty in Haifa Israel and we came into a bar down in a dirt cave, there was a booth, he was playing goat music, I asked to play, and all I found I understood was The Who.. he played it all night long..


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> That's outstanding brother!!! Describes bobby to perfection


Coming from the guy in a bar with a bunch of goats..


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Come git some lazy


Thanks EZ, that's great! But he sings one I like better. Well, me and all the fans at any WVU football game at Milan Puskar Stadium in Morgantown. THIS MAKES ONE...WV PROUD! THANKS JOHN!


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> I know it's not 70's but it's my 70's..
> 
> A few shipmates and myself were enjoying liberty in Haifa Israel and we came into a bar down in a dirt cave, there was a booth, he was playing goat music, I asked to play, and all I found I understood was The Who.. he played it all night long..


GREAT TUNE..no matter WHO or where played.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Coming from the guy in a bar with a bunch of goats..


This is HILARIOUS. Sorry EZ, I just calls 'em likes I see's 'em.


----------



## cincinnati

bobk said:


> Coming from the guy in a bar with a bunch of goats..


and who might be wearing a skirt....


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Wait, what?? Who was in a dirt cave in Israel with a bunch of goats? I heard Shepherds and sailors don’t have much of a social life but geeze. I woulda asked for a transfer. Reminds me of an album cover.. anyone know it?


----------



## ezbite

Ok ok ok ..there were no goats, just goat music and dust, I remember lots of dust.. and the WHO music


----------



## ezbite

this was my first concert at blossom music center.. we loaded up the pick up truck, bottles of pepper mint schnapps, a beer ball and having a great time riding to the show in the back, I Don't remember much but being cold riding back.. but I do remember train train.. it was the greatest thing I ever heard at that time..


----------



## ezbite

And I can't mention Blackfoot without mentioning.... highway song..


----------



## ezbite

Then my mom turned me on to the doobie brothers and queen.. damn...


----------



## 27482

Pink Floyd in Germersheim May 21, 1972, Set The Controls...


----------



## ristorap

Pink Floyd the wall
Blackfoot teenage idol


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> I love ELO.
> How many of you actually know the words to, Long Cool Woman?
> Where they say, a pair of moneybags made me open my eyes, is wrong. I THINK it should be, a pair of 45's made me open my eyes.
> Oh well, enjoy.


I got to see the ELO "Flying Saucer Tour" at the World Series of Rock in Cleveland. Incredible show! Absolutely the best large venue sound I have ever heard.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I got to see the ELO "Flying Saucer Tour" at the World Series of Rock in Cleveland. Incredible show! Absolutely the best large venue sound I have ever heard.


I'll bet that was a sweet one.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok, politics aside, how about a little Sweaty Teddy?


----------



## bassplayer

Newby here, first post and thought I would jump in to this. You need to check out early Fleetwood Mac, from the Peter Green era, the only era of this band worth listening to IMO. Great stuff


----------



## TRIPLE-J

saw ted a few times back in the 80's to bad he went phsyco


----------



## bobk

Fleetwood Mac can’t be all bad . They got Mike Campbell playing with them now,unfortunately. Still can’t believe Petty is gone. 
Welcome bassplayer


----------



## bassplayer

Thanks bobk, I just prefer the early blues oriented band rather than the newer poppy stuff they've done.


----------



## bobk

bassplayer said:


> Thanks bobk, I just prefer the early blues oriented band rather than the newer poppy stuff they've done.


I agree. It was just a shameless plug for Mike Campbell really. Big fan of his talent.


----------



## bobk

Long version but the last few minutes are darn good.


----------



## bassplayer

I can't believe no one has mentioned one of my all time favorites, Creedence Clearwater Revival!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Long version but the last few minutes are darn good.


Thanks Bob. That was good for one's soul.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> I can't believe no one has mentioned one of my all time favorites, Creedence Clearwater Revival!!


Hey bassplayer, welcome aboard brother.
Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Bob. That was good for one's soul.


You know that sums it up well. I listen to it often. Darn good group of musicians feeding off each other.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Newby here, first post and thought I would jump in to this. You need to check out early Fleetwood Mac, from the Peter Green era, the only era of this band worth listening to IMO. Great stuff


I have an album called, the Buckinham Nick's. Stevie and Lindsey pre Fleetwood. A lot of their songs were re-recorded on their breakout album...Rumors.
Buckingham Nick's is a little bland compared to Rumors.


----------



## bassplayer

Here's some early Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Here's some early Fleetwood Mac


That's different. 
Look what I found.


----------



## bassplayer

This is off the album that inspired Duane Allman to learn slide guitar!


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey bassplayer, welcome aboard brother.
> Ask and ye shall receive.


Thanks Lazy, I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to jump in. You can't go wrong with CCR. It's mandatory if you play in a classic rock cover band


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> This is off the album that inspired Duane Allman to learn slide guitar!


And I'm glad they did inspire him.
I know Uriah Heep's been mentioned here earlier but this is my fav.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Thanks Lazy, I've been lurking for awhile and finally decided to jump in. You can't go wrong with CCR. It's mandatory if you play in a classic rock cover band


I LOVE CCR. I especially love when they are played with this footage.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> And I'm glad they did inspire him.
> I know Uriah Heep's been mentioned here earlier but this is my fav.


Great tune!! Haven't heard it in a long time


----------



## Lundfun

Tommy Bolin Private Eyes was a great album, UFO Live , Ronnie Montrose with Sammy Hagar singing , Rick Derringer , Riot ,
Ronnie James Dio , Krokus , Scorpions In Trance , Rush 2112 , Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush , Robin Trower Bridge of Sighs...………..great bands!


----------



## NewbreedFishing

Some good ones in there Lundfun. Some of those bands were bordering Metal IMO

I have been really sinking in on the Scorpions, last album with ULI on guitar, 'Taken By Force'
Too bad he left the band right after this was released, and never toured the US with them.









Lundfun said:


> Tommy Bolin Private Eyes was a great album, UFO Live , Ronnie Montrose with Sammy Hagar singing , Rick Derringer , Riot ,
> Ronnie James Dio , Krokus , Scorpions In Trance , Rush 2112 , Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush , Robin Trower Bridge of Sighs...………..great bands!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

bassplayer said:


> Newby here, first post and thought I would jump in to this. You need to check out early Fleetwood Mac, from the Peter Green era, the only era of this band worth listening to IMO. Great stuff


They say peter green was better than Clapton in the albatross days.


----------



## 40xmax

chumthrower said:


> We’re goin’ deep now. Anybody remember Pink Floyd’s fourth album “Ummagumma”? 1969. Rolling Stone called it a “strange journey into madness”.


....(several species of small fury animals gathered together in a cave grooving with a pick) ooh yeah....


----------



## Lazy 8

NewbreedFishing said:


> Some good ones in there Lundfun. Some of those bands were bordering Metal IMO
> 
> I have been really sinking in on the Scorpions, last album with ULI on guitar, 'Taken By Force'
> Too bad he left the band right after this was released, and never toured the US with them.


I'll give Dio credit but this is Classic Rock!

A few years back, Styx wanted to go on tour but Dennis DeYoung was doing Broadway or something like that at the time. So Tommy Shaw and the rest of the band toured without him. After Dennis finished up in Broadway, he went on tour by himself.
The wifey and I were fortunate to see him with a band playing the EXACT same sound as Styx and a 40 piece orchestra perform at the Palace Theater in downtown Columbus. All I can say is WOW, what a show. There's not a bad seat in the Palace.


----------



## cincinnati

Madonna & Abba are in the Rock HOF but these guys still aren't??


----------



## Lazy 8

I think they call this kind of thing a travesty. ^^^


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Lazy 8 said:


> And I'm glad they did inspire him.
> I know Uriah Heep's been mentioned here earlier but this is my fav.


yea I posted this song in one of my first posts here


----------



## TRIPLE-J

Sabbath is considered a metal band and they are classic rock


----------



## TRIPLE-J

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> They say peter green was better than Clapton in the albatross days.


I still have the guitar pick Clapton gave me when I met him backstage at the old coliseum...wow sure was a different life back then,


----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> Sabbath is considered a metal band and they are classic rock


An anolmoly?


----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> Sabbath is considered a metal band and they are classic rock


Thanks 3J, I've got a touch of CRS Syndrome.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## PatrickS

Hello... Is there anybody in there?... Just nod if you can hear me... Is there anybody home?...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## TRIPLE-J

was soooooooo glad to see tom petty at his last concert here in cleveland


----------



## Lazy 8

PatrickS said:


> Hello... Is there anybody in there?... Just nod if you can hear me... Is there anybody home?...


Patrick...ask and ye shall receive
GREAT intro on this one


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


>


Damn shame.


----------



## bassplayer

How about this from one of the best debut albums ever....


----------



## bassplayer




----------



## Lazy 8

Donnie Van Zant? ^^^


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## All Eyes

For those who have never heard of Sina, here is a young drummer that flat out rocks. This is her tribute to Keith Moon with a cover of Pinball Wizard. Hardly the easiest drummer to copy, but she absolutely kills it. Lots more of her videos on YouTube also. She was 15 or so when this was recorded. What an incredible talent!


----------



## Lazy 8

She definitely has a career ahead of her.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Donnie Van Zant? ^^^


Yep, that's Donnie


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Yep, that's Donnie


October mark's 42 years since the Skynard plane went down.
https://video.foxnews.com/v/5620099841001/#sp=show-clips


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> I think they call this kind of thing a travesty. ^^^


I don't understand the comment. Sounded pretty good to me. Especially Martin Barre on guitar. Yes, Ian Anderson could be pretty full of himself, but they were a good band. 

I remember reading an article where Martin Barre described recording the guitar solo to "Aqualung", and just when they're ready to go, he looks up and sees Jimmy Page looking at him from the control booth! He played the solo accompanying the playback, and when he got done he looked up to see Page giving him 2 big thumbs up!


----------



## 1basshunter

What about the Montrose, has anybody else ever heard of them!!! Or UFO, For that matter the scorpions, or maybe Thin Lizzy or maybe bad company


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I don't understand the comment. Sounded pretty good to me. Especially Martin Barre on guitar. Yes, Ian Anderson could be pretty full of himself, but they were a good band.
> 
> I remember reading an article where Martin Barre described recording the guitar solo to "Aqualung", and just when they're ready to go, he looks up and sees Jimmy Page looking at him from the control booth! He played the solo accompanying the playback, and when he got done he looked up to see Page giving him 2 big thumbs up!


All I meant was that it's a crying shame that ELO and Tull are not in and ABBA is?


----------



## Lundfun

How about Eagles Desperado , BTO Overdrive II , Yes , Seals and Crofts , Emerson Lake and Palmer, April Wine.


----------



## Lundfun

1basshunter said:


> What about the Montrose, has anybody else ever heard of them!!! Or UFO, For that matter the scorpions, or maybe Thin Lizzy or maybe bad company


UFO has always been one of my fav bands.


----------



## Wow

Thanks Mr.8...for the fine thread.
Are we forgetting someone?.......Guess Who...........no..........I mean The Guess Who. --Tim


----------



## cincinnati

Dire Straits!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Always loved Mark Knopfler's guitar playing!


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Chet Adkins was a huge influence on him along with traditional country and western music. They even made a music video or two.


----------



## Lazy 8

Lundfun said:


> How about Eagles Desperado , BTO Overdrive II , Yes , Seals and Crofts , Emerson Lake and Palmer, April Wine.


Ask and yea shall receive. This song takes me back to the early 70's. Cruising around in my Dads Fairlane 500 that had the body of a Torino with the long sloped back glass.
It ain't summer til I hear this song.


----------



## Lazy 8

Wow said:


> Thanks Mr.8...for the fine thread.
> Are we forgetting someone?.......Guess Who...........no..........I mean The Guess Who. --Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 326729


Thanks Tim! Love Burton Cummins.
I do take requests.


----------



## Lazy 8

Revved up like a deuce? Whaaaaa?
After all these decades I finally learn the lyrics to this song. ALL this time I thought they were saying wrapped up like douch*? I'm an idiot.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Peace, Love, Dope...


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Revved up like a deuce? Whaaaaa?
> After all these decades I finally learn the lyrics to this song. ALL this time I thought they were saying wrapped up like douch*? I'm an idiot.


Lmao, one of my favorite songs. I had to write an essay on the meaning of the lyrics back in school. Dang, that was a few years ago.


----------



## bobk




----------



## deltaoscar

One of my all time favorites...


----------



## ezbite

bobk said:


> Lmao, one of my favorite songs. I had to write an essay on the meaning of the lyrics back in school. Dang, that was a few years ago.


yea like 50


----------



## ezbite

HAHAAAA im derailing ,,, METALLICA BABY<<


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^^Thanks EZ...ROGAINE ROCKS^^^^
...and now, back to our regularly scheduled viewing...


----------



## Lundfun

Lazy 8 said:


>


I have never seen that video.....very cool.


----------



## buckeyebowman

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Chet Adkins was a huge influence on him along with traditional country and western music. They even made a music video or two.


I saw a video that may have been posted on this site, or was on PBS. Atkins was celebrating something so put a show together, and one of the guys he invited was Knopfler. In Atkins' parlance, Knopfler was a "CGP", a "Certified Guitar Player"!

I have a DVD of an acoustic guitar player that I really love, Leo Kottke. One segment has him playing a piece by John Fahey titled "The Last Steam Engine Train" for Chet Atkins and Doc Watson. Of course, they pull out their guitars and play along. The sheer mastery of the instrument is amazing. It seems as natural to them as breathing does to us!

Chet Atkins was also a huge influence on my Cousin, who was a hell of a guitar player. His two most prized possessions were a pair of Gretsch guitars. One was a Gretsch White Falcon, which was a hell of a guitar, but his prize was a Gretsch Chet Atkins Signature Model! What gorgeous instruments!


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> I saw a video that may have been posted on this site, or was on PBS. Atkins was celebrating something so put a show together, and one of the guys he invited was Knopfler. In Atkins' parlance, Knopfler was a "CGP", a "Certified Guitar Player"!
> 
> I have a DVD of an acoustic guitar player that I really love, Leo Kottke. One segment has him playing a piece by John Fahey titled "The Last Steam Engine Train" for Chet Atkins and Doc Watson. Of course, they pull out their guitars and play along. The sheer mastery of the instrument is amazing. It seems as natural to them as breathing does to us!
> 
> Chet Atkins was also a huge influence on my Cousin, who was a hell of a guitar player. His two most prized possessions were a pair of Gretsch guitars. One was a Gretsch White Falcon, which was a hell of a guitar, but his prize was a Gretsch Chet Atkins Signature Model! What gorgeous instruments!


If your into the acoustic stuff, you need to check out Tommy Emmanuel


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I saw a video that may have been posted on this site, or was on PBS. Atkins was celebrating something so put a show together, and one of the guys he invited was Knopfler. In Atkins' parlance, Knopfler was a "CGP", a "Certified Guitar Player"!
> 
> I have a DVD of an acoustic guitar player that I really love, Leo Kottke. One segment has him playing a piece by John Fahey titled "The Last Steam Engine Train" for Chet Atkins and Doc Watson. Of course, they pull out their guitars and play along. The sheer mastery of the instrument is amazing. It seems as natural to them as breathing does to us!
> 
> Chet Atkins was also a huge influence on my Cousin, who was a hell of a guitar player. His two most prized possessions were a pair of Gretsch guitars. One was a Gretsch White Falcon, which was a hell of a guitar, but his prize was a Gretsch Chet Atkins Signature Model! What gorgeous instruments!


Great story brother. Does your cousin play professionally or just for friends?


----------



## Lazy 8

Can anybody tell me where 3 Dog Night got their name?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

Lazy 8 said:


> Can anybody tell me where 3 Dog Night got their name?


Not sure where they got the name but I do know Jeremiah was a bullfrog.


----------



## cincinnati

Lazy 8 said:


> Can anybody tell me where 3 Dog Night got their name?


On a cold night, you sleep w/your dog(s) on the bed. Three Dog Night = a very cold night.


----------



## Lazy 8

cincinnati said:


> On a cold night, you sleep w/your dog(s) on the bed. Three Dog Night = a very cold night.


Winner, winner, shicken dinner.
Not sure if it was your bed or your igloo. I think it came from the Eskimos and their dog sled team.


----------



## cincinnati

Every night is a 3 dog night @ our place.


----------



## Lazy 8

cincinnati said:


> Every night is a 3 dog night @ our place.
> View attachment 327151


Man's and woman's bestest friends.


----------



## Lazy 8

Good sunny morning all you Classic Rockers.


----------



## Lazy 8

How cool is this?


----------



## buckeyebowman

bassplayer said:


> If your into the acoustic stuff, you need to check out Tommy Emmanuel


Know all about him! Aussie dude, and an incredible guitarist! But, I'm 67 and was introduced to Kottke in my college days. Went to a gathering of friends and the host asked me if I liked "wood music". I told him that I enjoyed it very much. He had a stereo of high end components suggested by his Brother, who graduated from college with a master in electrical engineering and a minor in acoustics! The speakers were built by his Brother. It was the most incredible sounding stereo I had heard up to that time! 

He played Kottke's album "Ice Water" for me that night. It was a life changing experience. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Great story brother. Does your cousin play professionally or just for friends?


Unfortunately, he died about 10 years ago. Even more unfortunately, in his senior year of high school he suffered a broken neck that rendered him a quadraplegic. He was 6'7" 245lbs, and had colleges and the NFL looking at him. Plus, he could play the guitar like nobody's business. A real tragedy!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Know all about him! Aussie dude, and an incredible guitarist! But, I'm 67 and was introduced to Kottke in my college days. Went to a gathering of friends and the host asked me if I liked "wood music". I told him that I enjoyed it very much. He had a stereo of high end components suggested by his Brother, who graduated from college with a master in electrical engineering and a minor in acoustics! The speakers were built by his Brother. It was the most incredible sounding stereo I had heard up to that time!
> 
> He played Kottke's album "Ice Water" for me that night. It was a life changing experience.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, he died about 10 years ago. Even more unfortunately, in his senior year of high school he suffered a broken neck that rendered him a quadraplegic. He was 6'7" 245lbs, and had colleges and the NFL looking at him. Plus, he could play the guitar like nobody's business. A real tragedy!


Sorry about that brother. Sad to hear.


----------



## mosquitopat

one of my all time favorites ....


----------



## Lazy 8

mosquitopat said:


> one of my all time favorites ....


I can dig it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Give it up for the Moody Blues. I still have this album. Every Good Boy Deserves Favour.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## justbobber

Sorry late to the party. In response to some upstream posts. Early 1970s concert at public hall in Cleveland. Memory may be foggy.... Allman brothers, Edgar Winters White Trash and Taj Mahal. Always saw Emerson Lake and Palmer when they came around so they may have been the headliners, but I’m thinking Allman Brothers. Probably paid 5 bucks for the ticket. One thing I’m sure of was Bowie and the Spiders from Mars tour. First US appearance. Front row Mezzanine.


----------



## Lazy 8

justbobber said:


> Sorry late to the party. In response to some upstream posts. Early 1970s concert at public hall in Cleveland. Memory may be foggy.... Allman brothers, Edgar Winters White Trash and Taj Mahal. Always saw Emerson Lake and Palmer when they came around so they may have been the headliners, but I’m thinking Allman Brothers. Probably paid 5 bucks for the ticket. One thing I’m sure of was Bowie and the Spiders from Mars tour. First US appearance. Front row Mezzanine.


Thanks for sharing JB. Those were sure, the times. You take me back to when I was a young teenage. My brother is 4 years older than me and I listened to a lot of his music. Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars was one of them. If I had 5 cents for everytime I've listened to that album, I could prolly buy a new rod and reel.


----------



## Lazy 8

One of the other, "albums" I cut my teeth on was from the Doobie Bros. The album was Toulouse Street. I still love them today. Here's one of my favorite Doobie Bros song.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry about that brother. Sad to hear.


Thank you for that.



Lazy 8 said:


>


I loved Ten Years After and think they were an underappreciated band. I especially like this song because of the conundrums contained in it. What seem to be political pronouncement are actually puzzles and questions. "Tax the rich, feed the poor. Till there are no rich no more", contain the unspoken question, "Who will you tax then to feed the poor?" The very chorus of the song is the same. "I'd love to change the world, BUT I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO DO!" Brilliant songwriting. 

Some years ago some buds and I were at Quaker Steak in Sharon to see a live band. I had never heard them before or knew anything about them, but they were pretty good and quite entertaining. They played a song that I knew I had heard before. I had to send my memory way back to realize that it was a Ten Years After song from the album "Cricklewood Green"! How did these young kids know about that song? At the finish of the set I approached the lead guitarist and thanked him for playing that song. 



Lazy 8 said:


> One of the other, "albums" I cut my teeth on was from the Doobie Bros. The album was Toulouse Street. I still love them today. Here's one of my favorite Doobie Bros song.


About a month ago, PBS had a show featuring the Doobies in concert playing the albums Toulouse Street and The Captain and Me. Incredible show! Hope you caught it. I've gotten in the habit of regularly checking the listing for what's on PBS, because they have some great programming, and not just music programming, on there. You'll usually get music heavy content during their subscription periods, but it's worth it. Saw Joe Bonamassa in England, and a tribute to Joni Mitchell recently as well.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks BBM. I love to hear those kinda stories. You just can't make that kinda stuff up. I too am a 10 years fan. Not knowing which song from the album you like, here ya go.


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

What a gifted string player.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> What a gifted string player.


Bob - I like your style brother. I don't care what EZ says.


----------



## mosquitopat

let's not forget this one fellas ....


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bob - I like your style brother. I don't care what EZ says.


That makes 2 of us.


----------



## Lazy 8

This song just played at the end of the Expendables II
GREAT SONG


----------



## Lazy 8

Rumour spreadin' 'round
In that Texas town
About that shack outside La Grange
And you know what I'm talkin' about…

Hmmm. with a 136 million views?


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> This song just played at the end of the Expendables II
> GREAT SONG


Rare Earth was the first "white" band ever signed by Motown


----------



## Wow

"It's the new mother nature takin' over". --Tim


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Mr. Sicko, I had no idea.

Here's a timely song.


----------



## kycreek

Great thread... These guys need another shout out.


----------



## Lazy 8

kycreek said:


> Great thread... These guys need another shout out.


Amen brother, what song is it you wanna hear?


----------



## mosquitopat

here's another blast from the past .....


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Rumour spreadin' 'round
> In that Texas town
> About that shack outside La Grange
> And you know what I'm talkin' about…
> 
> Hmmm. with a 136 million views?


I have this as one of my ringtones on my phone


----------



## bassplayer

Here's a cool tune...


----------



## bassplayer

Here's another cool tune, but a weird video. Killer bass line!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Here's another cool tune, but a weird video. Killer bass line!!


You got good taste brother.


----------



## SICKOFIT

bassplayer said:


> Here's a cool tune...


Early Kenny Rogers at his finest


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> You got good taste brother.


Thanks Lazy, you do too!! I've been working on learning this bass line, but it's kickin' my butt!!


----------



## bassplayer

SICKOFIT said:


> Early Kenny Rogers at his finest


Yep, that's Kenny! Did you happen to recognize the drummer? The late Mickey Jones also played with Johnny Rivers and Bob Dylan. Also he played the crooked sheriff in the original Vacation movie, played in Slingblade and TinCup, among others....talented guy!!


----------



## bassplayer

Lot's of talent on this stage!!


----------



## Bassbme




----------



## Bassbme




----------



## Lazy 8

I forgot about Free!


----------



## Bassbme

My favorite guitar solo ever ....


----------



## bassplayer

Here's a fun band to listen to


----------



## TRIPLE-J

gotta have these guys in here somewhere


----------



## TRIPLE-J

everybody remembers this one


----------



## TRIPLE-J

maybe a little butterfly too


----------



## TRIPLE-J

lets get back down to earth now


----------



## SICKOFIT

TRIPLE-J said:


> lets get back down to earth now


If you want to go way back,how about Mobey Grape & Bubble Puppy


----------



## TRIPLE-J

i know this is a ""classic rock"" thread and this isnt really classic rock, but they are all classic rockers and should be in here i think


----------



## buckeyebowman

SICKOFIT said:


> If you want to go way back,how about Mobey Grape & Bubble Puppy


Or Elephant's Memory and Canned Heat?


----------



## bobk

TRIPLE-J said:


> i know this is a ""classic rock"" thread and this isnt really classic rock, but they are all classic rockers and should be in here i think


Hell ya!


----------



## mosquitopat

it's still nice to hear this one
brings back a lot of memories ......


----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> lets get back down to earth now


I'm digging it.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

TRIPLE-J said:


> i know this is a ""classic rock"" thread and this isnt really classic rock, but they are all classic rockers and should be in here i think


It don’t get anymore classic than that. Great band.


----------



## Lazy 8

How about a little T Rex? I think these dudes got a little Milli Vanilli action going on.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Obvious lip synching!


----------



## Reel Thing

*Mott the Hoople*
*All The Way From Memphis*
https://www.songfacts.com/facts/mott-the-hoople/all-the-way-from-memphis


----------



## Lazy 8

Love Mott!^^^
Have we had any Bad Co. on here yet?


----------



## crappie4me

ace....how long.


----------



## buckeyebowman

crappie4me said:


> ace....how long.


Uh, not long! Talk about your one hit wonders! I did read an article somewhere that even though the song sounds like a guy questioning his unfaithful girlfriend, it's actually the singer questioning an unfaithful band member about checking out other bands! Ace didn't last very long, but the article said several member went on to do more in music after they broke up.

I do remember them opening the show for ELO's "Flying Saucer Tour" for the World Series of Rock at Cleveland stadium way back in the day.


----------



## NewbreedFishing

As an axeslinger, i am always drawn to those bands that had the tripple axe attack. 

April Wine never exploded in the US, but certainly had the right idea. 






Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

NewbreedFishing said:


> As an axeslinger, i am always drawn to those bands that had the tripple axe attack.
> 
> April Wine never exploded in the US, but certainly had the right idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Them boys know how to get down. 
This feels like a wild night? How about it?


----------



## Lazy 8

crappie4me said:


> ace....how long.


Dang crappieman, how long...did you think you'd have to wait for this?


----------



## Lazy 8

Wait a minute, haven't we already profiled Ace?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Lazy 8

Good one SP.
Here's a mellow one.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## kycreek

Ted Nugent anyone ?


----------



## crappie4me

buckeyebowman said:


> Uh, not long! Talk about your one hit wonders! I did read an article somewhere that even though the song sounds like a guy questioning his unfaithful girlfriend, it's actually the singer questioning an unfaithful band member about checking out other bands! Ace didn't last very long, but the article said several member went on to do more in music after they broke up.
> 
> I do remember them opening the show for ELO's "Flying Saucer Tour" for the World Series of Rock at Cleveland stadium way back in the day.


the lead singer of ace is also the lead singer for mike and the mechanics...paul carrack. which is also a one hit wonder..the living years. which is another great song.imo


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Them boys know how to get down.
> This feels like a wild night? How about it?


I kinda like John Mellencamp's better, due to a killer bass line


----------



## bassplayer

STRONGPERSUADER said:


>


Haven't heard this in a ****'s age!!


----------



## bbsoup

These bands all have one thing in common. They all want to get on............


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes they do. Thanks everybody. I've just relived a good part of my youth.


----------



## SICKOFIT

crappie4me said:


> the lead singer of ace is also the lead singer for mike and the mechanics...paul carrack. which is also a one hit wonder..the living years. which is another great song.imo


Best song he sang with Mike & the Mechanics was All I need is a Miracle.He was also lead singer in Squeeze. Remember the song Tempted? That's him also


----------



## ezbite

Yep


----------



## ezbite

Sailing..


----------



## ezbite

Who said doobies


----------



## ezbite




----------



## ezbite

Did I do that


----------



## ezbite

March 3rd 1986 was when one of the greatest metal songs ever was released.. haters gonna hate.. but metal lives!! YEA!! Just touch that little white triangle and enjoy ..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> March 3rd 1986 was when one of the greatest metal songs ever was released.. haters gonna hate.. but metal lives!! YEA!! Just touch that little white triangle and enjoy ..


C’mon now EZ. This one isn’t about the 3 chord bands with drive turned up all the way.  Haha! We all know you love your metal.


----------



## ezbite

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> C’mon now EZ. This one isn’t about the 3 chord bands with drive turned up all the way.  Haha! We all know you love your metal.


As I said... haters gonna hate.. but ticket sales tell the truth brother.. dunt... duntduntdunt.. duntduntduntduntdunt.........


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Did I do that


Just say no to *ROGAINE ROCKS!*
Beat it EZ. Get on over to your Dio loving thread.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> Just say no to *ROGAINE ROCKS!*
> Beat it EZ. Get on over to your Dio loving thread.


Haters gonna hate..


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Haters gonna hate..


AND... JUST SAY NO TO BUBBLE GUM/POP ROCK.
Like that C. Cross stuff earlier.
Hmmmmmm, 106 MILLION CLASSIC ROCKERS liked this...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> Haters gonna hate..


Classic Rock man! But I did hear that KFC is running a Taylor Swift special... two small breasts and a left wing for a buck an a quarter...


----------



## ezbite

Wow.. I'm surprised you didn't take a shot of how big my GLOCK is homie..


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER

ezbite said:


> View attachment 328997
> Wow.. I'm surprised you didn't take a shot of how big my GLOCK is homie..


Nooooo wrong thread. Besides, DRM50 pretty much owns you in that thread.


----------



## bobk

ezbite said:


> View attachment 328997
> Wow.. I'm surprised you didn't take a shot of how big my GLOCK is homie..


A metal fan that carries plastic. Yep, that makes sense. How’s that Susan?


----------



## ezbite

DEE will be knocking on your door soon.. cause your crap is CRAP..


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sometimes I do wonder where these folks buy their clothes!


----------



## ezbite

kycreek said:


> Ted Nugent anyone ?


I've seen teddy twice, I was really surprised how many songs he doesn't sing. Derik st Holmes does.. it's still a jam..


----------



## ezbite

buckeyebowman said:


> Sometimes I do wonder where these folks buy their clothes!


They make em


----------



## ezbite




----------



## hailtothethief




----------



## Wow

crappie4me said:


> ace....how long.


You guys are good......Really good! Here is some history.
Yes , Ace were one hit wonders, but Paul Carrack wasn't.
I really liked Ace but when they quit, I took note of Paul Carrack. I anticipated hearing from him again.
It turned out to be a saga. Bare with me, you'll love it.

Sure enough, Mike & the mechanics made it happen.
This one brings tears...........





Then an M&M song done for the film "Silent Running"/ Can you hear me, by Paul years later. 






Then with Sqeeze, Here's Tempted.






And since then Paul has been prolific. A UK national treasure. Blue eyed soul.
With no thanks to the music industry, Paul has been pumping out great music ever since.
Here's some of the best music you've never heard before.
I can feel heaven in this song...........






And a favorite of mine.....a shout out to Ray Charles........






I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. --Tim


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Sometimes I do wonder where these folks buy their clothes!


Weirdo/Wacko/Nutcases R Us.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> A metal fan that carries plastic. Yep, that makes sense. How’s that Susan?


*OUCH!*


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some Little Feat?


----------



## SICKOFIT

Wow said:


> You guys are good......Really good! Here is some history.
> Yes , Ace were one hit wonders, but Paul Carrack wasn't.
> I really liked Ace but when they quit, I took note of Paul Carrack. I anticipated hearing from him again.
> It turned out to be a saga. Bare with me, you'll love it.
> 
> Sure enough, Mike & the mechanics made it happen.
> This one brings tears...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then an M&M song done for the film "Silent Running"/ Can you hear me, by Paul years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with Sqeeze, Here's Tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since then Paul has been prolific. A UK national treasure. Blue eyed soul.
> With no thanks to the music industry, Paul has been pumping out great music ever since.
> Here's some of the best music you've never heard before.
> I can feel heaven in this song...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a favorite of mine.....a shout out to Ray Charles........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 329263


Paul should be in the rock & roll hall of fame by now


----------



## Lazy 8

Never too early to...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## Hatchetman

Wow said:


> You guys are good......Really good! Here is some history.
> Yes , Ace were one hit wonders, but Paul Carrack wasn't.
> I really liked Ace but when they quit, I took note of Paul Carrack. I anticipated hearing from him again.
> It turned out to be a saga. Bare with me, you'll love it.
> 
> Sure enough, Mike & the mechanics made it happen.
> This one brings tears...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then an M&M song done for the film "Silent Running"/ Can you hear me, by Paul years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then with Sqeeze, Here's Tempted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And since then Paul has been prolific. A UK national treasure. Blue eyed soul.
> With no thanks to the music industry, Paul has been pumping out great music ever since.
> Here's some of the best music you've never heard before.
> I can feel heaven in this song...........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a favorite of mine.....a shout out to Ray Charles........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you enjoy it as much as I do. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 329263


WOW !!!! Never heard of Paul Carrack till now. Never followed anything but country. I will listen to this guy as much as I can. I'm 76 and just listened to Satisfy My Soul and had tears running down my face....Truly amazing....Thank you....


----------



## Lazy 8

^^I hadn't either^^^
Who do you recognize in Blind Faith?


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> Haters gonna hate..


Anybody that don't like the Outlaws can just go over to EZ's, Taylor Swift loving metal bands. Got on outta here and take EZ with ya!
For those of you that're still here...CRANK IT UP!


----------



## ezbite

One of my all time favorites.. shake it off..


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^I hadn't either^^^
> Who do you recognize in Blind Faith?


Eric Clapton,Ginger Baker,Steve Winwood


----------



## Lazy 8

One of my personal favorites, Alan Parsons.


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> One of my all time favorites.. shake it off..


It's all getting very clear EZ...very clear.


----------



## ezbite

Lazy 8 said:


> It's all getting very clear EZ...very clear.


I ment the outlaws song you sick pup


----------



## Lazy 8

ezbite said:


> I ment the outlaws song you sick pup


The Outlaws sang Shake it Up?


----------



## bassplayer

How about some "Blues This Morning"??


----------



## bassplayer

Another of my favorites


----------



## Wow

Good songs & good threads never end. I need oxygen after this one. --Tim


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^I hadn't either^^^
> Who do you recognize in Blind Faith?


Lazy 8 you never told me if I was correct or not


----------



## mosquitopat

remember this great "Classic" LP ? .....great memories !! *URIAH HEEP*


----------



## Lazy 8

mosquitopat said:


> remember this great "Classic" LP ? .....great memories !! *URIAH HEEP*


Yes it is and I still have it!


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Lazy 8 you never told me if I was correct or not


Somebody give this man a cigar! You are correctomundo!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a beautiful song by one of my favorite groups...


----------



## Redheads

Classic.plus the timing is right


----------



## Lazy 8

Redheads said:


> Classic.plus the timing is right


Yes it is. Great tune.
How about a live version of Spill the Wine?


----------



## Lazy 8

Not to belittle the other branches, THANK ALL YOU VETERANS FOR YOUR SERVICE TO OUR GREAT COUNTRY. The Marines had their 244th birthday yesterday. No, I was not a Marine but this is to you all.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sing along, you know you like the tune...


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Somebody give this man a cigar! You are correctomundo!


Thanks for the reply 8


----------



## moondog5814

Lazy 8 said:


> Anybody that don't like the Outlaws can just go over to EZ's, Taylor Swift loving metal bands. Got on outta here and take EZ with ya!
> For those of you that're still here...CRANK IT UP!


----------



## moondog5814

Saw the Outlaws many times. Got to see them open up for Lynyrd Skynyrd in 1977. One of the best shows ever. Soon later, the plane crash happened for Skynyrd.


----------



## Lazy 8

moondog5814 said:


> Saw the Outlaws many times. Got to see them open up for Lynyrd Skynyrd in 1977. One of the best shows ever. Soon later, the plane crash happened for Skynyrd.


Thanks moondoggie. Here's a factual and sobering look at the band with an explanation into how they got their name.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bobk, this is for you buddy.


----------



## moondog5814

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks moondoggie. Here's a factual and sobering look at the band with an explanation into how they got their name.


I always knew they were named after a ******* gym teacher. I have never seen that video. Thanks for sharing that. Fast forward years later, I actually saw Skynyrd with Huey Thomasson of the Outlaws, playing in the band.


----------



## Lazy 8

What time is it boys and girls?


----------



## TiminOhio

I'll wait patiently for the 'Hair Band' thread..


----------



## Lazy 8

TiminOhio said:


> I'll wait patiently for the 'Hair Band' thread..
> View attachment 330863


Boooooooooooooooooooooooooo
Ol EZ has a Dio thread somewhere. Where are you EZ? Are you doing them, 9 inch nails???
While you're waiting, how about one of the greatest songs ever?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bobk, this is for you buddy.


Nice!, missed that post somehow.


----------



## Lazy 8

Did y'all hear the Doobs are going on tour after 25 years? It's their 50th celebaration.
https://ultimateclassicrock.com/doobie-brothers-michael-mcdonald-reunion-tour/


----------



## buckeyebowman

They should leave Michael McDonald at home!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> They should leave Michael McDonald at home!


BBM, I agree with you 110%.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Wow

Lazy 8 said:


> Did y'all hear the Doobs are going on tour after 25 years? It's their 50th celebaration.
> https://ultimateclassicrock.com/doobie-brothers-michael-mcdonald-reunion-tour/


Wait...What?!......I saw their *farewell* tour in the late 80's. --Tim


----------



## Lazy 8

Wow said:


> Wait...What?!......I saw their *farewell* tour in the late 80's. --Tim
> 
> View attachment 331497


I guess it takes some people/groups a loooooong time to say goodbye.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Mind you, I didn't mind Michael McDonald's music. What I didn't like was continuing to call them the Doobie Brothers, since it sounded nothing like them! 

I did see a concert they played in NYC on PBS. They played the albums Toulouse Street and The Captain & Me. Absolutely incredible show!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Mind you, I didn't mind Michael McDonald's music. What I didn't like was continuing to call them the Doobie Brothers, since it sounded nothing like them!
> 
> I did see a concert they played in NYC on PBS. They played the albums Toulouse Street and The Captain & Me. Absolutely incredible show!


I'll bet it was! I cut my classic rock teeth on Toulouse St. How about a little South City Midnight Lady?


----------



## Lazy 8

One of my top 5 bands, Led, Going to California with just guitars and mandolins...


----------



## scioto_alex

And then, along comes Mary


----------



## Lazy 8

Ur digging deep there FOSR man ^^^


----------



## OptOutside440

I saw The Band in 1996 at The Odeon in Cleveland. I was 17 years old and it was a show of a lifetime. I even caught one of Levon Helm's drumsticks that he threw out to the crowd. I'll never ever forget that show.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks guys. I especially love that Ziggy album. It takes me WAY BACK.
Here's somebody y'all might recognize...


----------



## scioto_alex

Way back with Ziggy? We used to cruise Delaware County in a 1969 Pontiac Tempest with Ziggy in the 8-track and when it would come around back to the start we would listen to the whole thing again.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey brother, I had one. Remember the time where if you had a Craig Powerplay stereo unit and a set of Jenson Triaxial speakers that you KNEW you had the ultimate there was? I had that setup in my '63 Impala.
I think back then Alpine was their only competition.
Remember sticking a book of matches (that everybody and their brother gave away) under the 8 Track casette to keep the sound from warbling?


----------



## Doboy

Lazy "Remember sticking a book of matches (that everybody and their brother gave away) under the 8 Track casette to keep the sound from warbling?"

lmbo,,, Ya, Don't we all. 
& DON'T leave that 8 track in the player on an extremely hot day!!! YUCK!!!



I still have a huge suitcase down the cellar, that's packed full of 8 tracks,,,,, I open it up from time to time just to FLASHBACK to the GOOD-OL-DAYS.

Hey,,,lol,,, talk about 'FLASHBACK'N'
I know how to change things up here,,,, ;>)
*Ya Know how SOME OF THOSE 8 TRACKS ARE REALLY WORN OUT!?
*
I bet some of you guys can't figure out why my 'STYLISTICS' album is TOTALLY worn out !?
& "HEY GIRL!" ;>)

lmbo,,,,, & Gary,,,, you know that huge table that's under the PAVILION?
If that table could talk,,,, it would SING the lyrics to ALL OF MY SEVERELY WORN OUT 8 TRACKS!!!

Ah Yes,,,, those GOOD-OL-DAYS!


----------



## Lazy 8

Doboy said:


> Lazy "Remember sticking a book of matches (that everybody and their brother gave away) under the 8 Track casette to keep the sound from warbling?"
> 
> lmbo,,, Ya, Don't we all.
> & DON'T leave that 8 track in the player on an extremely hot day!!! YUCK!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I still have a huge suitcase down the cellar, that's packed full of 8 tracks,,,,, I open it up from time to time just to FLASHBACK to the GOOD-OL-DAYS.
> 
> Hey,,,lol,,, talk about 'FLASHBACK'N'
> I know how to change things up here,,,, ;>)
> *Ya Know how SOME OF THOSE 8 TRACKS ARE REALLY WORN OUT!?
> *
> I bet some of you guys can't figure out why my 'STYLISTICS' album is TOTALLY worn out !?
> & "HEY GIRL!" ;>)
> 
> lmbo,,,,, & Gary,,,, you know that huge table that's under the PAVILION?
> If that table could talk,,,, it would SING the lyrics to ALL OF MY SEVERELY WORN OUT 8 TRACKS!!!
> 
> Ah Yes,,,, those GOOD-OL-DAYS!


Yes, yes, yes. And like Alex said, unlike any other type of a music player, 8 track players just kept on playing, and playing, and playing, and...


----------



## scioto_alex

For those who aren't familiar with 8-tracks:

They were cartridges that had a loop of tape. Not like a cassette which was more like a little reel-to-reel tape that had a beginning and end. They would loop around and play indefinitely. There was a small metal splice at the ends of the tape. The music would fade out before the track change, which was really annoying in the middle of a song. 

But it was portable music. You could record your own vinyl onto a blank tape.


----------



## buckeyebowman

OptOutside440 said:


> I saw The Band in 1996 at The Odeon in Cleveland. I was 17 years old and it was a show of a lifetime. I even caught one of Levon Helm's drumsticks that he threw out to the crowd. I'll never ever forget that show.


OMG! The Band is one of my all time favorites! Never got to see them in public, but as soon as I heard "Chest Fever", I was instantly hooked! One of my favorite recordings is the two CD set titled "Rock of Ages". It's a recording of a New Year's Eve concert in NYC. Getting close to midnight Garth Hudson plays the organ fantasy known as The Genetic Method, which he takes right into Auld Lang Syne, and they roll right into Chest Fever. Pure magic! They are accompanied by a horn section from New Orleans led by Alain Toussaint. 



Lazy 8 said:


> Hey brother, I had one. Remember the time where if you had a Craig Powerplay stereo unit and a set of Jenson Triaxial speakers that you KNEW you had the ultimate there was? I had that setup in my '63 Impala.
> I think back then Alpine was their only competition.
> Remember sticking a book of matches (that everybody and their brother gave away) under the 8 Track casette to keep the sound from warbling?


Oh yeah! Had books of matches, butter knives, anything you could use to keep that drive wheel up against the capstan. And remember how you could "tighten up" an 8 track tape that had gotten loose? 

I started out with a really cheap 8 track that I soon trashed in favor of a Pioneer 4 speaker player, if I remember correctly. But I still wasn't liking the speakers available in the local department stores. This was before triaxials and even coaxials. They were all tinny sounding with really small magnets. 

Then I discovered Armie's Electronics in downtown Youngstown! Found a pair of Utah 6x9's with absolutely enormous magnets, and deep voice coils! Prior to this I had discovered 6x9 cutouts in the rear deck of my 1966 Plymouth VIP that I had bought from my Mom. Oh, did she let out a shriek when she came outside and discovered me with most of the interior ripped out and sitting in the side yard while installing the system! 

I think the best sounding 8 track I ever had was an Audiovox quadraphonic! 4 discrete channels of sound! The only drawback was that quad never caught on that big in Ohio, so there wasn't a real great selection at the music store. I do remember that the intro to Venus and Mars by Wings was absolutely mind boggling!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> OMG! The Band is one of my all time favorites! Never got to see them in public, but as soon as I heard "Chest Fever", I was instantly hooked! One of my favorite recordings is the two CD set titled "Rock of Ages". It's a recording of a New Year's Eve concert in NYC. Getting close to midnight Garth Hudson plays the organ fantasy known as The Genetic Method, which he takes right into Auld Lang Syne, and they roll right into Chest Fever. Pure magic! They are accompanied by a horn section from New Orleans led by Alain Toussaint.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah! Had books of matches, butter knives, anything you could use to keep that drive wheel up against the capstan. And remember how you could "tighten up" an 8 track tape that had gotten loose?
> 
> I started out with a really cheap 8 track that I soon trashed in favor of a Pioneer 4 speaker player, if I remember correctly. But I still wasn't liking the speakers available in the local department stores. This was before triaxials and even coaxials. They were all tinny sounding with really small magnets.
> 
> Then I discovered Armie's Electronics in downtown Youngstown! Found a pair of Utah 6x9's with absolutely enormous magnets, and deep voice coils! Prior to this I had discovered 6x9 cutouts in the rear deck of my 1966 Plymouth VIP that I had bought from my Mom. Oh, did she let out a shriek when she came outside and discovered me with most of the interior ripped out and sitting in the side yard while installing the system!
> 
> I think the best sounding 8 track I ever had was an Audiovox quadraphonic! 4 discrete channels of sound! The only drawback was that quad never caught on that big in Ohio, so there wasn't a real great selection at the music store. I do remember that the intro to Venus and Mars by Wings was absolutely mind boggling!


You're bringing back memories. That 62 Impala I put the Craig Powerplay in had ONE cutout in the rear deck. I had to cut out the other side thru a metal deck with fiberboard type cover over it. My hands were dripping with blood from the jagged sheet metal.
I had a Quadraphonic Sansui receiver for my home stereo with (4) 150 watt speakers.


----------



## Dovans

Just watched the Pretenders on Austin City Limits... ahh those were the days..


----------



## Lazy 8

Dovans said:


> Just watched the Pretenders on Austin City Limits... ahh those were the days..


That was a great show. It was kinda like everybody let their hair down.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


>


Thanks Alex, that's one of my favorite songs on that album.


----------



## scioto_alex

I always liked this Foghat album cover where he's fishing through a manhole.


----------



## Doboy

Lazy, "I had a Quadraphonic Sansui receiver for my home stereo with (4) 150 watt speakers."

Ya Man,,,, I loved that Quad stuff back then,,,,,
I STILL have my HK Quad amp, JVC QUAD 8-track & an Akai Quad Reel-to-Reel hooked up down the cellar,,, it's covered with dust. 
Every once in a while, I'll fire it up,,,, just to vibrate the dust off, & rattle the cellar windows! lmbo,,,, the wifeee goes nuts!

I Love the 4 x 4 stuff by Tull, King Crimson, Moody Blues,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
The wife likes 'A Star is Born'!


----------



## polebender

Coming to a town near you!


----------



## DH56

Well Lazy 8, I am a product of the best rock and roll era of the 60's and 70's. For those that have not been able to live in that time frame, the many bands that came into existence at that time far out weighs any other time frame. For me it was the best rock and roll era.

So many memories, great times and great bands and concerts. This song by Lynyrd Skynyrd was and still is one of my favorite songs and in tribute to my loving mother who passed away this week after watching over me for 91 years-this one is for you-we will love you always and we will miss you dearly......"Freebird".....


----------



## scioto_alex

This Is Spinal Tap


----------



## kycreek

Lazy 8 said:


> You're bringing back memories. That 62 Impala I put the Craig Powerplay in had ONE cutout in the rear deck. I had to cut out the other side thru a metal deck with fiberboard type cover over it. My hands were dripping with blood from the jagged sheet metal.
> I had a Quadraphonic Sansui receiver for my home stereo with (4) 150 watt speakers.


 Back in the day I had a underdash Pioneer Supertuner 8 track & then a cassette with 40 watt Pioneer amp & Jensen speakers. Wish I still had those working again. No wonder I can't hear now. LOL


----------



## kycreek

scioto_alex said:


> I always liked this Foghat album cover where he's fishing through a manhole.


 Saw them last summer in Dayton after all these years. Good show.


----------



## Lazy 8

kycreek said:


> Saw them last summer in Dayton after all these years. Good show.


I guess I didn't realize they were still together!
I saw them back in the day. In the 70's. 
We had 70's?


----------



## TRIPLE-J

heres some classic ""ROCK""


----------



## Lazy 8

TRIPLE-J said:


> heres some classic ""ROCK""


Prolly my favorite Aerosmith album. You got good taste.
Here's a little Foghat...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

gotta have this in here


----------



## TRIPLE-J

how about a lil blues


----------



## TRIPLE-J

time to speed it up a lil bit


----------



## scioto_alex

But first, Are You Experienced?






from the days when even the lettering on the albums had bell-bottoms.


----------



## mike hunt




----------



## slipsinker

TRIPLE-J said:


> heres some classic ""ROCK""


first one i bought was dream on, after that i was hooked by them,even had a large oval beltbuckle with their insigna in 7th grade and other students thought i was a stoner right away.lol


----------



## Lazy 8

You all just took me down a GREAT memory lane. If todays music industry was counting on me to support it...


----------



## TRIPLE-J

mike hunt said:


> View attachment 332813


wow $9.50 for a concert ticket


----------



## slipsinker

Lazy 8 said:


> You all just took me down a GREAT memory lane. If todays music industry was counting on me to support it...


lazy, the best episodes of andy griffith are the ernest t. and darling family encounters! never did give the props for the avatar!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oooh! After playing the Foghat vid, the screen showed an appearance by Joe Walsh on the website "Live at Daryl's House". Anybody check that out? It's recorded in the studio at Daryl Hall's house, of Hall & Oates, with some great guest musicians! 

Hall has a big "new" log cabin out in the PA countryside, and they're waiting on Todd Rundgren to show up for a session. Meanwhile, Hall's friend, a local butcher, is there to make sausage which they are going to cook on the grill. When Rundgren finally shows, he says that he's late because they stopped at one of those deer petting places. Hall replies, "Well, this is more of a deer killing (or eating) place!" So, I guess he's a hunter too. 

Funny, I always thought that Rundgren was British. Turns out he's also from Philadelphia.


----------



## scioto_alex

The B side of _A Wizard A True Star_ has a medely of R&B and Motown, good work but I wouldn't call it rock.


----------



## garhtr

https://flylordsmag.com/eric-clapto...-_RaWPybmA98ZNWCtUWt3WOCbst9rxYzZbLgXAOWPYYsw
Now this is classic rock !
Great guitar player also


----------



## mike hunt

TRIPLE-J said:


> wow $9.50 for a concert ticket


Front row too!


----------



## Lazy 8

slipsinker said:


> lazy, the best episodes of andy griffith are the ernest t. and darling family encounters! never did give the props for the avatar!


Thanks brother, I agree. But you gotta add this one in there...


----------



## slipsinker

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks brother, I agree. But you gotta add this one in there...


and the 2 ditzos from mt.pilot....yhe one calls him bernie!


----------



## Lazy 8

This'll take you back...


----------



## buckeyebowman

scioto_alex said:


> The B side of _A Wizard A True Star_ has a medely of R&B and Motown, good work but I wouldn't call it rock.


I went to see him in concert a long time ago at Packard Music Hall in Warren. It had to be early 70's. They had a replica of the lunar lander on stage with the drummer on top of it, and they played the concert in silver space suits! The music sounded like Pink Floyd meets Ziggy Stardust! 



garhtr said:


> https://flylordsmag.com/eric-clapto...-_RaWPybmA98ZNWCtUWt3WOCbst9rxYzZbLgXAOWPYYsw
> Now this is classic rock !
> Great guitar player also


I love that!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I went to see him in concert a long time ago at Packard Music Hall in Warren. It had to be early 70's. They had a replica of the lunar lander on stage with the drummer on top of it, and they played the concert in silver space suits! The music sounded like Pink Floyd meets Ziggy Stardust!
> 
> 
> 
> I love that!


Ditto from me!
My doctor doing my colonoscopy always has some classic rock in the background. Here's the only song I remember from today...


----------



## scioto_alex

I'm picking this one because I got ripped off for $3K by a guy who has ripped off others in the past, and now he's in California lining up some new victims.

"All the boys there at the bar began to sing along"


----------



## slipsinker

scioto_alex said:


> I'm picking this one because I got ripped off for $3K by a guy who has ripped off others in the past, and now he's in California lining up some new victims.
> 
> "All the boys there at the bar began to sing along"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE little feat were great!


----------



## Lazy 8

scioto_alex said:


> I'm picking this one because I got ripped off for $3K by a guy who has ripped off others in the past, and now he's in California lining up some new victims.
> 
> "All the boys there at the bar began to sing along"


FOSR, I think this is a repeat. Not getting ripped off but the song.


----------



## scioto_alex

It's an encore!


----------



## Lazy 8

This is HILARIUS


----------



## Lazy 8

I can't believe we haven't played any Sweaty Teddy...shame on us.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## scioto_alex

posting glitch


----------



## scioto_alex

posting glitch


----------



## bruce

My first concert was Aerosmith.1972 in Colrain Ohio in a dive bar on old rt 250. Under 200 people. I was 12 at the time.


----------



## bruce

M


----------



## Lazy 8

My first concert was either late 60's or early 70's. These dudes right here...


----------



## bassplayer

My first R&R concert was this guy back in the early 80's


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> My first R&R concert was this guy back in the early 80's


That's pretty cool. My second concert was with this dude...


----------



## Lazy 8

A little AC/DC news...
https://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/ac-dc-reuniting-brian-johnson-album-dee-snider


----------



## mike hunt

I like to mix it up a little


----------



## Lazy 8

mike hunt said:


> I like to mix it up a little


Uh, brother, that might get this thread shut down.


----------



## buckeyebowman

If the mods really think it's that bad, can't they just delete the post and leave the thread alone?


----------



## Frankb63

U


Lazy 8 said:


> Many if you have seen me post up a song from Deep Purple or another group. Well, I thought why not one of nothing but Classic Rock from the 60's and 70's. But with a small twist. And EZ...no 80's Hair Bands allowed. This ain't Rogaine Rocks.
> The twist is a small intro into the song. I'll start it out with one of my top 3 groups. I remember buying this album. As a matter of fact, I still have it. That and my old Sansui stereo. 200 watt speakers. (Prolly why I have Tinnitus today!)
> One of my favorite albums. Led Zeppelin's Houses of the Holy. Over the Hill
> Crank it up!


----------



## Frankb63

Aerosmith man here but love led


----------



## Lazy 8

Frankb63 said:


> U


Love it. Ain't that off Houses of the Holy?


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm gonna warp you Led brothers for life. 
Have you ever imagined what it would sound like if Elvis sang some Zep with a raggae sound? Well don't say you weten't warning. Turn back now and don't click on this...


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> If the mods really think it's that bad, can't they just delete the post and leave the thread alone?


I think I've seen them do both.


----------



## Redheads

How about some Floyd ...............Pigs


----------



## bobk

I know, I know. It’s not hard rock. When we were in Hawaii we discovered his great voice. Sorry Lazy, fight through it.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I know, I know. It’s not hard rock. When we were in Hawaii we discovered his great voice. Sorry Lazy, fight through it.


Hey, he's a modern day, Don Ho. He makes that Ukulele look tiny. The man has a gift. Thanks brother.


----------



## Lazy 8

Redheads said:


> How about some Floyd ...............Pigs


Ask, and Ye shall receive...great tune!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I know, I know. It’s not hard rock. When we were in Hawaii we discovered his great voice. Sorry Lazy, fight through it.


OK Bob, you started it, while not Classic Rock, this tune fits half the bill as being a Classic! I can still remember going to see these movies as a kid.


----------



## Lazy 8

This is neither classic nor rock but it has a catchy little tune...


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's one of my personally favorite Led Zeppelin songs...


----------



## Redheads

how about some Alex Harvey
Faith Healer
or
Man in a Jar


----------



## Lazy 8

Red, in the meantime how bout a little, Boom, Boom, Boom?


----------



## Redheads

I figured Alex Harvey the two hit wounder was a bit much for this group 

That's why I didn't even mention the one hit wonders like

Alex Beven...........Skinny 
Billy Thorpe...........Children of the sun

check them out.


----------



## Lazy 8

It's time for a touch of class...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Dude! Incredible! I love string quartet music anyway, and consider Kashmir to be LZ's greatest musical composition!

I was Groomsman in a wedding one time, and they had hired a string quartet to play. Before we went out to stand for the start of the ceremony, the Groom told me to listen closely to the Bride's walk up music, since I might recognize it. I did, and about 10 seconds in, realized that they were playing "You Shook Me All Night Long" by AC/DC!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Dude! Incredible! I love string quartet music anyway, and consider Kashmir to be LZ's greatest musical composition!
> 
> I was Groomsman in a wedding one time, and they had hired a string quartet to play. Before we went out to stand for the start of the ceremony, the Groom told me to listen closely to the Bride's walk up music, since I might recognize it. I did, and about 10 seconds in, realized that they were playing "You Shook Me All Night Long" by AC/DC!


How cool is that. I had a friend who got married in the late 70's and the song they played was Baby I'm a Want you by Bread.


----------



## Lazy 8

I heard this song on my way home this evening...


----------



## bassplayer

Remember this?


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Remember this?


Yes I do! I love that song!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> How cool is that. I had a friend who got married in the late 70's and the song they played was Baby I'm a Want you by Bread.


When I was at YSU, one of the concerts was The YSU Jazz Ensemble, Bread, and the headliner was George Carlin! The student government had cooked up this idea to have student marshalls, so I showed up at the time and place to check it out. I and another guy recognized each other as stoners right off, so we hung toward the back as the guy walked the group down the gym assigning people aisles to ride herd on. 

When we got to the end of the gym where the stage was, we were the only two left, and the guy says, "What am I going to do with you?" I said that he needed someone working backstage, so that's what we did. I got to meet the guys in Bread that night, and while they were getting close to the end, the head honcho comes to me and says that Carlin is on his way, driving in. Apparently, he knew exactly where we were located, so would I watch for him, and get him to the stage ASAP. 

So, I go stand by all the glass exit doors and wait. I had just turned by back when I hear tapping on the glass, and it's Carlin! "I'm part of the show. Can you let me in?" I open the door and he says that he has to leave right after the show and drive to Columbus. "No problem, Mr. Carlin." "Call me George." He was driving a big, green Chrysler with a bashed in passenger side door. That was the first time I heard "The seven words"! 



bassplayer said:


> Remember this?


My girlfriend and I went to see them at Yankee Lake Ballroom on a sweltering Summer night! I think I lost 10 lbs from sweating! What a show!


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Specgrade

Love me some Joe. The piano part reminds me of Charlie Brown, lol.


----------



## fastwater

Specgrade said:


> Love me some Joe. The piano part reminds me of Charlie Brown, lol.


Me too Specgrade!
Songs like...
'She Came in Through the Bathroom Window'
'I Get By With A Little Help From My Friends'
'You Are So Beautiful'...
...all classics.


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> When I was at YSU, one of the concerts was The YSU Jazz Ensemble, Bread, and the headliner was George Carlin! The student government had cooked up this idea to have student marshalls, so I showed up at the time and place to check it out. I and another guy recognized each other as stoners right off, so we hung toward the back as the guy walked the group down the gym assigning people aisles to ride herd on.
> 
> When we got to the end of the gym where the stage was, we were the only two left, and the guy says, "What am I going to do with you?" I said that he needed someone working backstage, so that's what we did. I got to meet the guys in Bread that night, and while they were getting close to the end, the head honcho comes to me and says that Carlin is on his way, driving in. Apparently, he knew exactly where we were located, so would I watch for him, and get him to the stage ASAP.
> 
> So, I go stand by all the glass exit doors and wait. I had just turned by back when I hear tapping on the glass, and it's Carlin! "I'm part of the show. Can you let me in?" I open the door and he says that he has to leave right after the show and drive to Columbus. "No problem, Mr. Carlin." "Call me George." He was driving a big, green Chrysler with a bashed in passenger side door. That was the first time I heard "The seven words"!
> 
> 
> 
> My girlfriend and I went to see them at Yankee Lake Ballroom on a sweltering Summer night! I think I lost 10 lbs from sweating! What a show!


That there's pretty dang cool brother!


----------



## Lazy 8

fastwater said:


> Me too Specgrade!
> Songs like...
> 'She Came in Through the Bathroom Window'
> 'I Get By With A Little Help From My Friends'
> 'You Are So Beautiful'...
> ...all classics.


Cut my Rock and Roll teeth on Cocker, Steppenwolf, Doobie Bros, Chicago (old Chicago) and a little Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars. I was one cool 12 or 13 year old with the help of an older brother and sisters. .


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Ok, I’m younger than most of the contributors to this thread but this is the music I grew up on. My earliest memory would be sitting in the back seat of my uncles ‘70 nova SS listening to “Black Dog” while my uncle and his buddy did what some guys did cruising the country roads back in the early 80’s. My uncle was 14 when I was born and my mom and I lived with him and my Granny when I was young. I grew up idolizing him. Zeppelin, AC/DC, Skynyrd and many more QFM 96 played on the radio was all I knew. I’m not very good at uploading stuff but a few of my favorites are AC/DC ‘74 jail break, Skynyrd “four walls of Raiford”, Steppenwolf “don’t step on the grass“, Sam, Pink Floyd “wish you were here“ and Zeppelin “dazed and confused”. Maybe LAZY can hook us up with some videos


----------



## Lazy 8

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Ok, I’m younger than most of the contributors to this thread but this is the music I grew up on. My earliest memory would be sitting in the back seat of my uncles ‘70 nova SS listening to “Black Dog” while my uncle and his buddy did what some guys did cruising the country roads back in the early 80’s. My uncle was 14 when I was born and my mom and I lived with him and my Granny when I was young. I grew up idolizing him. Zeppelin, AC/DC, Skynyrd and many more QFM 96 played on the radio was all I knew. I’m not very good at uploading stuff but a few of my favorites are AC/DC ‘74 jail break, Skynyrd “four walls of Raiford”, Steppenwolf “don’t step on the grass“, Sam, Pink Floyd “wish you were here“ and Zeppelin “dazed and confused”. Maybe LAZY can hook us up with some videos


Yer dang straight I can. Our earlier years were very similar, just happened at different times. Enjoy...


----------



## bassplayer

Listening to a little ABB tonight!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Listening to a little ABB tonight!!


Love the Allman Bros.
Crank this one up from back when they were the Chicago Transit Authority.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Love the Allman Bros.
> Crank this one up from back when they were the Chicago Transit Authority.


Took my future wife to a Chicago concert on our first date....50 years ago...Married almost 47 years


----------



## scioto_alex

How about some Jefferson Airplane?

There is a cruise ship company running a TV commercial, and the background music is a slaughtered cut of White Rabbit. So here we go with the whole thing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Alex. I love Jefferson Airplane or Starship w/Grace Slick. It's like she's telling multiple stories with one song.
I'll see your White Rabbit and trump you with a White Day. This is one of those songs that'll rattle around in your pea brain for hours.


----------



## buckeyebowman

scioto_alex said:


> How about some Jefferson Airplane?
> 
> There is a cruise ship company running a TV commercial, and the background music is a slaughtered cut of White Rabbit. So here we go with the whole thing.


Considering the lyrics of the song, and the story _Alice in Wonderland,_ Lewis Carroll was one wild and crazy guy!

And did anybody else notice that while Grace Slick was doping and boozing, she was the hottest woman in rock! When she finally quit, her looks went to hell and she didn't last much longer! I'm not advocating the lifestyle, but sometimes I wonder.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Considering the lyrics of the song, and the story _Alice in Wonderland,_ Lewis Carroll was one wild and crazy guy!
> 
> And did anybody else notice that while Grace Slick was doping and boozing, she was the hottest woman in rock! When she finally quit, her looks went to hell and she didn't last much longer! I'm not advocating the lifestyle, but sometimes I wonder.


Yea, I was in love with Grace, Nancy Wilson and Stevie.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, I was in love with Grace, Nancy Wilson and Stevie.


Wonder??


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Wonder??


The other one...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Also, Judy Collins for me!


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> Also, Judy Collins for me!


That would be "Sweet Judy Blue Eyes" to Stephen Stills ( Anyone remember that one?)


----------



## threeten

My God this is a great thread!!!!!
Can’t believe it took me till yesterday to find it but I couldn’t stop. 
I grew up not very far from the old coliseum and we always ended up there if a good band was touring or it was a slow night or if we had a case of “little kings and mickeys big mouths” with nothing better to do. My daughter was going though some boxes looking for some pictures not long ago and found a shoebox full of old stubs from concerts and declared she totally understands why I lost my hearing. Had a good laugh. 
My first albums were YES -then there were three and TULL- songs from the wood. This thread has walked me through my youth and then some. 
THANKS LAZY AND ALL OTHERS WHO POSTED!! Was a big pot of chicken soup for the mind and has broken my cabin fever that was setting in. 
One other concert that I can remember being at-LOL-was whitesnake at the Kent state auditorium. I go back there every time I hear them


----------



## scioto_alex




----------



## Lazy 8

threeten said:


> My God this is a great thread!!!!!
> Can’t believe it took me till yesterday to find it but I couldn’t stop.
> I grew up not very far from the old coliseum and we always ended up there if a good band was touring or it was a slow night or if we had a case of “little kings and mickeys big mouths” with nothing better to do. My daughter was going though some boxes looking for some pictures not long ago and found a shoebox full of old stubs from concerts and declared she totally understands why I lost my hearing. Had a good laugh.
> My first albums were YES -then there were three and TULL- songs from the wood. This thread has walked me through my youth and then some.
> THANKS LAZY AND ALL OTHERS WHO POSTED!! Was a big pot of chicken soup for the mind and has broken my cabin fever that was setting in.
> One other concert that I can remember being at-LOL-was whitesnake at the Kent state auditorium. I go back there every time I hear them


Thanks Mr. Threeten! Glad you like it. How about a little Nancy Wilson up and close? 
I saw Heart in Charleston, WV. 10th row dead center. Man could Nancy pic and move. Kansas was the lead band.


----------



## Lazy 8

Love this intro... so unassuming.


----------



## bassplayer

Been workin' on this tune with my music teacher....


----------



## bassplayer

Listenin' to some CCR today


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Listenin' to some CCR today


Thanks BP. Love CCR!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Incendiary!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Incendiary!


Those cats can rock!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Listenin' to some CCR today


Bass man, this is for you. I heard it today and thought it had a driving bass sound. Well, that and I love the Moody Blues.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER




----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> Incendiary!


I got to see Johnny Winter with the Fabulous |Thunderbirds and Stevie Ray Vaughn at Blossom back in the early 80's. It was a life changing concert.....Johnny was incredible!!!!


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Bass man, this is for you. I heard it today and thought it had a driving bass sound. Well, that and I love the Moody Blues.


I love it!!!


----------



## 40xmax

buckeyebowman said:


> Incendiary!


I'm a fan of Johnny & Edgar...( they only come out at night) ...crazy days..


----------



## 40xmax

Specgrade said:


> Love me some Joe. The piano part reminds me of Charlie Brown, lol.


there is a version of Feelin Alright, live ..and I'm not sure if it was the concert for Bangladesh or not..BUT you can clearly hear Eric Clapton among the guitar players..just incredibly good sound quality for the time....now I gotta go see my hunting/ fishing bud and go through, and this is a conservative estimate, 10k pieces of vinyl just to find out.. hay its raining and I'm retired sooo...yes he's a serious collector..so if any of ya'll need vintage vinyl let me know & I'll get back to ya, or I can put you in touch with Tom..


----------



## 40xmax

scioto_alex said:


> I'm picking this one because I got ripped off for $3K by a guy who has ripped off others in the past, and now he's in California lining up some new victims.
> 
> "All the boys there at the bar began to sing along"


love some Little Feet...Spanish Moon to name just one..


----------



## 40xmax

SICKOFIT said:


> Eric Clapton,Ginger Baker,Steve Winwood


well, not sure what to say about Blind Faith..other than quite possibly the best ever..yeah..probably ..IMHO. WAIT WAIT..what about


----------



## 40xmax

Lazy 8 said:


> Give it up for the Moody Blues. I still have this album. Every Good Boy Deserves Favour.


I tried in vain to get our drummer & bass player up to speed on this tune all those years ago...rhythm guitarist had no problem..anyways, Moody Blues, well, let's talk about being, outside the box ....whatta great band..& Legan of a Mind...we can not ever forget Timothy Leary...(what was I thinking)...probably Every Every Good Boy Deserves Favour...yup..


----------



## 40xmax

bobk said:


> Lmao, one of my favorite songs. I had to write an essay on the meaning of the lyrics back in school. Dang, that was a few years ago.


was that a philosophy class or English literature...lol...I can just imagine how that went...too much fun..love this thread..


----------



## buckeyebowman

40xmax said:


> I'm a fan of Johnny & Edgar...( they only come out at night) ...crazy days..


Found this little number for you! Johnny and Edgar playing a really small club that is reminiscent of The Cellar in Struthers! A little _Fast Life Rider _from the album "Second Winter".






FYI, I'm on a serious Johnny Winter jag right now, and liable to be here a while!


----------



## 40xmax

buckeyebowman said:


> Found this little number for you! Johnny and Edgar playing a really small club that is reminiscent of The Cellar in Struthers! A little _Fast Life Rider _from the album "Second Winter".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI, I'm on a serious Johnny Winter jag right now, and liable to be here a while!


after I'd been playing awhile I found my own grove ( heavly influenced by Clapton & Allman brothers & Hayward & Allen Holdsworth and so many others...I heard Jonny Winter and i believe Rick Deranger do Johnny B Good live...and it blew me away...wasn't long after I was playing Winters version of Johnny B Good, yup copied damn near note for note, an SG Standard plugged directly onto 50 watts of JCM Marshall...like Winter, letting the pickups & amp work..thanks for the flashback...BTW, I shot pro archery for years...IBO, and ASA.. got the belt buckle & trophies....always looking 4 a reason to get back into it..


----------



## Lazy 8

40xmax said:


> I tried in vain to get our drummer & bass player up to speed on this tune all those years ago...rhythm guitarist had no problem..anyways, Moody Blues, well, let's talk about being, outside the box ....whatta great band..& Legan of a Mind...we can not ever forget Timothy Leary...(what was I thinking)...probably Every Every Good Boy Deserves Favour...yup..


Love, love, love the Moody Blues. I remember Nights in White Satin from our senior prom. 
I cut my MB's teeth on Every Good Boy Deserves Favor. Talk about taking a rocker back? Listen to the prelude of Music to the Story in your Eyes...


----------



## buckeyebowman

40xmax said:


> after I'd been playing awhile I found my own grove ( heavly influenced by Clapton & Allman brothers & Hayward & Allen Holdsworth and so many others...I heard Jonny Winter and i believe Rick Deranger do Johnny B Good live...and it blew me away...wasn't long after I was playing Winters version of Johnny B Good, yup copied damn near note for note, an SG Standard plugged directly onto 50 watts of JCM Marshall...like Winter, letting the pickups & amp work..thanks for the flashback...BTW, I shot pro archery for years...IBO, and ASA.. got the belt buckle & trophies....always looking 4 a reason to get back into it..


I believe I've seen that listed, and know I've seen one with Johnny and the Allman Bros. I'll look for them.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I believe I've seen that listed, and know I've seen one with Johnny and the Allman Bros. I'll look for them.


I saw the Allman Bros in 2000 at the Polaris Amp. We were 10th row dead center. Prolly what I can't hear squat and have tinnitus.


----------



## Lazy 8

This song is a Classic.


----------



## Lazy 8

These dudes know how to get down. Speaking of that, have you ever been shopping and a great classic rock song comes on and you just get down and bust a move? I'm guilty. The ol ladie's youst to it. Sue me.


----------



## 40xmax

Lazy 8 said:


> This song is a Classic.


seen Trower at Dayton Hara Arena twice, early 70s & mid 70s..seen alot of great shows/ concerts at Hara Arena ..Hara Arena was a serious party back then..


----------



## 40xmax

40xmax said:


> seen Trower at Dayton Hara Arena twice, early 70s & mid 70s..seen alot of great shows/ concerts at Hara Arena ..Hara Arena was a serious party back then....
> Steppenwolf in August, Traffic & Hammer first week of November and Eric Burdon & War with Rod Stewart & The Faces the second week of November. That show caused rock concerts to be canceled at Hara for quite a few months. Deep Purple opened for The Faces show in 1971. Edgar Winter's White Trash opened for ELP...Todd Rungren (.spell check) & BB King, Walter Trout before anyone knew who Walter Trout was....man I sometimes wonder how I ever made to today..Wright State turned out to be not far enough from the parental units...lol


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, found an extended jam w/Johnny and the Allmans, but he was mixed in so low that you couldn't hear him! So, I posted this from Sweden instead.


----------



## Killbuckian

Love it! I do the music thing every night for at least 2 hours before bed. A few beers, a few shots of Bourbon. I have around 1800 albums in my collection.


----------



## Mr. Map

Just like many of you, I grew up listening to rock music throughout my early years. Fishing and music were my hobbies. My favorite bands back then were Deep Purple, Scorpions, and UFO. 
As a teenager I used to record all of the FM concerts(simulcast and rebroadcasts) on cassette and archive them. I listened to those cassette tapes even more than the records! I just loved the "raw" energy of concert performances. Still do.

In the early 90's, I began sneaking recording equipment into all of the concerts I would attend. As a hobby only, never for profit. I experimented with mics and refined my techniques. Pretty soon that morphed into recording with permission(including form the soundboard!), as I had established relationships within certain bands that allowed me access. After doing that for while, it dawned on me that I should buy a video camera. Pretty soon one camera became two.

Fast forward about 30 years or so. The collection has grown a bit, to say the very least.

Here is Randy Hansen(Of Apocalypse Now fame) from last year...
https://youtu.be/ObUa75Irwxc 

Gator Country(Original members of Molly Hatchet w/ Paul Chapman of UFO) from 2011...
https://youtu.be/S69_byNoqic 

And here is an old clip of Blackfoot from the "single" cam days...
 https://youtu.be/dx-7vjmDUuE 

And there are hundreds more where those came from...

Sadly, my girlfriend thinks my hobby is "silly". This is one of the very few time I get to share this with people who may "get it".
God I feel old...


----------



## fiveeyes

Mr. Map said:


> Just like many of you, I grew up listening to rock music throughout my early years. Fishing and music were my hobbies. My favorite bands back then were Deep Purple, Scorpions, and UFO.
> As a teenager I used to record all of the FM concerts(simulcast and rebroadcasts) on cassette and archive them. I listened to those cassette tapes even more than the records! I just loved the "raw" energy of concert performances. Still do.
> 
> In the early 90's, I began sneaking recording equipment into all of the concerts I would attend. As a hobby only, never for profit. I experimented with mics and refined my techniques. Pretty soon that morphed into recording with permission(including form the soundboard!), as I had established relationships within certain bands that allowed me access. After doing that for while, it dawned on me that I should buy a video camera. Pretty soon one camera became two.
> 
> Fast forward about 30 years or so. The collection has grown a bit, to say the very least.
> 
> Here is Randy Hansen(Of Apocalypse Now fame) from last year...
> https://youtu.be/ObUa75Irwxc
> 
> Gator Country(Original members of Molly Hatchet w/ Paul Chapman of UFO) from 2011...
> https://youtu.be/S69_byNoqic
> 
> And here is an old clip of Blackfoot from the "single" cam days...
> https://youtu.be/dx-7vjmDUuE
> 
> And there are hundreds more where those came from...
> 
> Sadly, my girlfriend thinks my hobby is "silly". This is one of the very few time I get to share this with people who may "get it".
> God I feel old...


she thinks its silly?? lose the GF..


----------



## buckeyebowman

I have no idea what made this song pop into my head, but here's a little something from the red rocker.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's another thing I found from a band that most would consider more metal than classic, but it features a guitarist I really like and I think is a little under appreciated. Donald "Buck Dharma" Roeser.


----------



## 40xmax

Dharma was underrated..its my understanding he was / did listen to and, picked up a lot of his fraezing / articulation from the fusion guitarist of that period..Holdsworth, early Jeff Beck, Pat Matheny , Al Demolia ect ect.. yup


----------



## Lazy 8

This is prolly my favorite Jimi Hendrix tune...
His music has stood the test of time. It's ageless.


----------



## hailtothethief

This is my sisters favorite. She shared it with me today. Im sure some of you guys might like it.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^Yuk^^^
I'm glad I stopped it when I saw most of the audience was female. Tell your Sis we owe her one.


----------



## buckeyebowman

And women call guys pigs! Maybe we are, but that's just the pot calling the kettle black!


----------



## hailtothethief

I feel like i’ve gone from the ‘ur an A-hole shove off’ to ‘ur an A-hole and that’s why we love you’ on here. Im feeling so accepted.


----------



## FOWL BRAWL




----------



## bassplayer

Just heard Kenny Rogers passed away last night of natural causes. He was 81


----------



## Lazy 8

Good morning! I just stopped in the see what condition this condition was in. Yea, yea, yea...


----------



## Lazy 8

If this ain't good for your soul...You. Ain't. Got. One. 
CRANK IT UP.


----------



## Lazy 8

Or this one too.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Or this one too.


I got to meet Jakson Spires year ago before he passed away. Super nice guy, very humble


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> I got to meet Jakson Spires year ago before he passed away. Super nice guy, very humble


I bet you'll never forget that. Pretty cool!


----------



## Lazy 8

Do you think I love ZZ Top?
This'll be us after we get our stimulus checks. Please do not get political and close this thang down


----------



## Redheads




----------



## polebender

If you’re a ZZ Top fan and have Netflix, they aired a new documentary about them a couple of weeks ago! Good stuff!


----------



## Hooch

Lazy, we seem to be cut from the same mold. I concur with all of your posts and videos. Like you, I really think Chicago Transit Authority was cutting edge. Terry Kath was under appreciated and a great guitar player and song writer. The Band deserves more recognition in this thread too. I haven't seen anyone mention the Faces. Ooo La La is one of my favorites and features a young Ronnie Wood on vocals.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hooch said:


> Lazy, we seem to be cut from the same mold. I concur with all of your posts and videos. Like you, I really think Chicago Transit Authority was cutting edge. Terry Kath was under appreciated and a great guitar player and song writer. The Band deserves more recognition in this thread too. I haven't seen anyone mention the Faces. Ooo La La is one of my favorites and features a young Ronnie Wood on vocals.


WooHoo! Here's one of my favs....


----------



## bassplayer

Anyone else a JJ Cale fan??? Great bass line!!!


----------



## 40xmax

Lazy 8 said:


> WooHoo! Here's one of my favs....


Chicago did an excellent version of I'm a man; as good as it was, i prefer Spencer Davis groups version better..what flashbacks..


----------



## 40xmax

bassplayer said:


> Anyone else a JJ Cale fan??? Great bass line!!!


huge fan JJs..all of it..


----------



## Lazy 8

40xmax said:


> Chicago did an excellent version of I'm a man; as good as it was, i prefer Spencer Davis groups version better..what flashbacks..


I'm not sure, I might haveta listen to it a few more times.


----------



## SICKOFIT

40xmax said:


> huge fan JJs..all of it..


Anyone remember who the lead vocalist was for Spencer Davis?


----------



## bassplayer

Just got a call for a gig next Friday, so I need to brush up on our set list....this tune is usually what we open with.


----------



## bassplayer

Love me some CCR!!!!


----------



## 40xmax

SICKOFIT said:


> Anyone remember who the lead vocalist was for Spencer Davis?


Winwood..


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Add some YES to the RUSH.


YES I will.  Love the intro...crank it up!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Love me some CCR!!!!


Who doesn't! Thanks BP.


----------



## Lazy 8

40xmax said:


> Winwood..


Hmm who sang for Traffic?


----------



## Lazy 8

Were these guys one hit wonders?
BP, you gotta appreciate this on.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Just got a call for a gig next Friday, so I need to brush up on our set list....this tune is usually what we open with.


Love this song. I remember when I freaked out when I finally, after 3/4 of my life, learned the lyrics.
I think I blew up some speakers in my car because of this song. That was back in the day.


----------



## snagless-1

When I want to relax Bob Seger ,"Roll Me Away", or any of his music,when I want to get pumped AC\DC Thunder Stuck......not enough volume.......


----------



## DeathFromAbove

40xmax said:


> Winwood..


Little known fact When they recorded I'm A Man , His brother had to drive him to the recording studio. He didnt have a drivers license. He was only 15. 
I was clueless at 15 Chasin tail and playin football


----------



## DeathFromAbove

Spencer Davis Group 
That quote didnt come out right


----------



## bassplayer

snagless-1 said:


> When I want to relax Bob Seger ,"Roll Me Away", or any of his music,when I want to get pumped AC\DC Thunder Stuck......not enough volume.......


Love "Roll Me Away"!! WE just added it to our set list!!


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Were these guys one hit wonders?
> BP, you gotta appreciate this on.


Thanks Lazy, I'll listen when I get home on headphones. The speakers in thic PC at work sucks!!!


----------



## berkshirepresident

bassplayer said:


> Love "Roll Me Away"!! WE just added it to our set list!!


So....what is your set list? And where do you typically play?


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Thanks Lazy, I'll listen when I get home on headphones. The speakers in thic PC at work sucks!!!


Years ago I bought a sound system for my PC. Even though it was a tad north of a hundo, I've never regretted it. It would prolly be twice that now. I have a decent sized sub woofer and 2 satellite styled tweeters. All in all it puts out some decent sound for a PC. The bass is nice.


----------



## roundbadge

As a drummer for over 50 years, first learning all the pop/rock 45's as a kid thru all the 1970's greatest music ever, and my band plays all this stuff still, give a hand to Tom Scholz, originally from the Toledo area, and one of the greatest rock arrangements of the day...........see the link analyzing the tune

Saw them Sibling week Athens, Ohio 1977


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Years ago I bought a sound system for my PC. Even though it was a tad north of a hundo, I've never regretted it. It would prolly be twice that now. I have a decent sized sub woofer and 2 satellite styled tweeters. All in all it puts out some decent sound for a PC. The bass is nice.[/QUOT
> I actually like the headphones when trying to work out a bass line on a tune i"m learning. I have a hard time hearing the bass in the mix of some tunes. Tinnitus in both ears doesn't help any


----------



## bassplayer

berkshirepresident said:


> So....what is your set list? And where do you typically play?


We typically play in New Phila / Dover, sometimes Coshocton and Cambridge. Mostly classic rock, some country, and some blues


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Were these guys one hit wonders?
> BP, you gotta appreciate this on.


Finally got my headphones on.....great tune!!! Haven't heard it in years!!!!


----------



## bassplayer

Here's a fun tune to play from Van the man!!


----------



## bassplayer

This is a great tune to close the night out....you can stretch this baby out forever!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

roundbadge said:


> As a drummer for over 50 years, first learning all the pop/rock 45's as a kid thru all the 1970's greatest music ever, and my band plays all this stuff still, give a hand to Tom Scholz, originally from the Toledo area, and one of the greatest rock arrangements of the day...........see the link analyzing the tune
> 
> Saw them Sibling week Athens, Ohio 1977


Wow! I've never watched anyone analyzing music this much in depth! Indicates just how skilled the players, engineers, and producers are who make music available to us.


----------



## bassplayer

More JJ Cale


----------



## Lazy 8

Let it roll...all night long. 
Great tune.


----------



## SICKOFIT

40xmax said:


> Winwood..


You win the cigar


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmm who sang for Traffic?


That would be Winwood again. He was also in Blind Faith with Eric Clapton after his Cream years. Do I win my cigar back?


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, you get your cigar back, or as I like to call 'em, monkey puds. 
Here's one of my favorites that'll rattle around in your pea-brain all day.


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> That would be Winwood again. He was also in Blind Faith with Eric Clapton after his Cream years. Do I win my cigar back?


For another monkey pud, name this tune...
Well I drunk a lot of wine and I'm feeling fine going raise some calf to...


----------



## bobk

Kinda JJ Cale.


----------



## 40xmax

Lazy 8 said:


> For another monkey pud, name this tune...
> Well I drunk a lot of wine and I'm feeling fine going raise some calf to...


too easy...Mott & all the young dude's...lma . you can clearly hear Bowie in the backing track...( gonna race a cat to bed)...more flashbacks...bitchin..


----------



## WickedWalleye

The Godz are Rock and Roll machines to you White Punks on Dope and you think your in the Drivers Seat but I got my Sunshine Girl you know I love you babe if you like Battlescar by Max Webster with Getty Lee. I read this entire post last night and just had to say hey, hey my my.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^Rock and Roll will never die.^^
Prolly just matter of time before they take this down...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> ^^Rock and Roll will never die.^^
> Prolly just matter of time before they take this down...


They'd better not! 

Back when I was in the wine business, I met a couple of Aussies who had a winery called "Two Way Range", and their label looked like a target with bullet holes in it! I asked them about that and they explained. Turns out they had both served in Viet Nam (yes Aussies served), and their term for going out on patrol was "taking a walk on the two way range", which was a place where you shot at stuff, and sometimes the stuff shot back at you!


----------



## 40xmax

you can tune a piano, but you can't tuna fish ...should be easy to figure out who did that album????


----------



## buckeyebowman

That was REO Speedwagon wasn't it?


----------



## 40xmax

buckeyebowman said:


> That was REO Speedwagon wasn't it?


and you sir., are the winner..


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've always like this title, "The Smoker You Drink, the Player You Get!"


----------



## bassplayer

Had this tune stuck in my head all day...


----------



## Lazy 8

You need cooling
Baby I'm not fooling
I'm gonna send ya...
C'mon this tune has 116 million likes.
WHAT'S NOT TO LIKE?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

I love these lyrics


----------



## 40xmax

Lazy 8 said:


> I love these lyrics


Woodstock baby; I'm goin home..crank those Marshall's up and let the pups on his 335 talk...boy howdy...I worked on those licks for a long time.; hell I'm still workin on those licks..what a great band..


----------



## roundbadge

As a former 70's teen, playing all these songs now with great musicians from the Summit/Medina county area is a blast............


----------



## buckeyebowman

I was a big 10 Years After fan back in the day. Also really loved that song. Some of the most honest lyrics you'll ever hear. Unlike some of the "activists" today!

A few years ago, some friends and I hit an establishment for some drinks. They had a band playing, much younger than me, and they started playing this song that sounded familiar. I was racking my brain when it suddenly hit me. It was from the 10 Years After album "Cricklewood Green"! I don't think I'd heard it in 20 years! 

When the band took a break I talked to the guitar player, thanked him for playing the song, and asked how he came to know 10 Years After. He said his Dad played guitar as well, and turned him onto them as a young child! Thanks Dad!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## slipsinker

one of many favorite songs. first 4 albums were and still some of the best


----------



## buckeyebowman

I agree. Aerosmith, Get Your Wings, Toys in the Attic, and Rocks were all killer!


----------



## buckeyebowman

What the heck! Why not post the title track to that album? I loved that song too!






Crank it up!


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

do yous guys mean there are other bands than the Grateful Dead


----------



## Lazy 8

CaneCorsoDad said:


> do yous guys mean there are other bands than the Grateful Dead


Garcia was right all along...
What a loooong strange trip it's been.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

Living on Reds, Vitaman C and Cocaine , brings back memories, not all good either LOL


----------



## bassplayer

Here's something a little different....Southern Culture On The Skids!!


----------



## bassplayer

Here's a classic


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Here's something a little different....Southern Culture On The Skids!!


Thanks BP. Boy, she sure don't look the part but man they can play.
They kinda reminded me of these guys. Don't really know why but they did.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks BP. Boy, she sure don't look the part but man they can play.
> They kinda reminded me of these guys. Don't really know why but they did.


The headhunters put on one helluva show!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Maybe it's because they don't match the description either?


----------



## Patricio

When "classic rock" became a thing in the 80s, those tunes wncx cranked out were all of 20 years old. The tunes of my youth are now 30+ years. So by my standards, this qualifies as classic rock.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks BP. Boy, she sure don't look the part but man they can play.
> They kinda reminded me of these guys. Don't really know why but they did.


I loved the Headhunters back in the day. I could never decide if they were country with a touch of rock, or rock with a touch of country. But, I didn't care!


----------



## Bassbme




----------



## Bassbme

sorry for the multiple links in one reply .....


----------



## Flatty01

I get bored w classic rock since I've listened to it for over 30 yrs. Lately I've been expanding into classic prog rock like king crimson, yes and genesis.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Paul Rogers of Bad Company. One of the greatest voices rock music has ever known!



Flatty01 said:


> I get bored w classic rock since I've listened to it for over 30 yrs. Lately I've been expanding into classic prog rock like king crimson, yes and genesis.


I liked all those bands, although I like Genesis better when Peter Gabriel was still with them.


----------



## Patricio

Flatty01 said:


> I get bored w classic rock since I've listened to it for over 30 yrs. Lately I've been expanding into classic prog rock like king crimson, yes and genesis.


Porcupine Tree were great.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a little bit off the beaten path. One of my favorite songs and one of my favorite instruments (I'm a hillbilly - I do like me some bluegrass from time to time)
This ol boy is good.


----------



## Lazy 8

Damn he's good^^^
Gimme a steel guitar or a mandolin any day. Shoowee! I've been to many a Bluegrass festivals down in WV.


----------



## ress

My favorite station on my new truck is the Bluegrass ch.


----------



## Lazy 8

I got a deal on Sirius and mine's on either Classic Vinyl or Deep Tracks. Maybe I need to look for some Bluegrass.


----------



## ress

Ch 61 on my Sirius.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, since lazy 8 brought back the outer space thread, I thought this posting might be apropos! How about a little BOC with some ETI?!


----------



## Lazy 8

Great one BBM! Love BOC!


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> I loved the Headhunters back in the day. I could never decide if they were country with a touch of rock, or rock with a touch of country. But, I didn't care!


Kinda like the Georgia Satellites...Keep Your Hands To Yourself,you know


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Great one BBM! Love BOC!


Well then, how about a little more?

PL08317AFC7081D414&index=9

PL08317AFC7081D414&index=11

Oh! How about the fact that I can't make multiple copy and past posts here. It might have been nice to know that beforehand! I was trying to post multiple vids from their Chicago concert. Apparently I have to remember the post number for consecutive YouTube posts in order to keep the straight, and apart. And findable!

Anyway, I hope these work!


----------



## buckeyebowman

OK, they didn't ! This really pisses me off! I don't understand why a website with these capabilities can't handle multiple YouTube posts! I'll have to try again tomorrow, since I am tired of trying tonight!


----------



## buckeyebowman

I'm thinking that maybe I screwed up. Let me try again.











Yep. Its was me!


----------



## Lazy 8

One of the greatest bands ever...


----------



## Upland

sorry I'm quite sure the best is the southern Rock LYNYRD SKYNYRD ALLMAN BROTHERS shows my age Lol GUNS AND ROSES


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> One of the greatest bands ever...


agreed lol


----------



## buckeyebowman

I also loved southern rock and the Allman's Hope I can find my favorite tune off the LIve at Fillmore album. Let's see.






OK, don't know why I can't post my second copy of their music vids.,Maybe I need to make another post, but I shouldn't need to.

And the site eliminated the second half of my reply! What the hell is going on around here?


----------



## Upland

I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CONTRIBUTED TO THIS THREAD IT BROUGHT SO MANY MEMORIES AND IT SHOWS THAT Y'ALL HAVE VERY GOOD TASTE IN MUSIC ROCK AND ROLL WILL LIVE FOREVER YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I also loved southern rock and the Allman's Hope I can find my favorite tune off the LIve at Fillmore album. Let's see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, don't know why I can't post my second copy of their music vids.,Maybe I need to make another post, but I shouldn't need to.
> 
> And the site eliminated the second half of my reply! What the hell is going on around here?


Don't rightly know but that's one hell of a tune!


----------



## Lazy 8

Upland said:


> I WANT TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CONTRIBUTED TO THIS THREAD IT BROUGHT SO MANY MEMORIES AND IT SHOWS THAT Y'ALL HAVE VERY GOOD TASTE IN MUSIC ROCK AND ROLL WILL LIVE FOREVER YOU GUYS ARE AWESOME


Thanks Upland. Who's some of your favorites?


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Paul Rogers of Bad Company. One of the greatest voices rock music has ever known!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I liked all those bands, although I like Genesis better when Peter Gabriel was still with them.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, this thread is about to drop off the first page, and I can't let that happen! 






"Life has stripped me, insulation's gone!"


----------



## Lazy 8

Big fat tires and everything...


----------



## Lazy 8

Keeping along with DP, I love this song. It starts out slow but if you give it a chance, you won't be disappointed. I gare-on-tee-you.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Love Lazy! And it doesn't start out slow. It builds!


----------



## Lazy 8

I would of never guessed a harmonica in a Deep Purple song but it makes it.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Love Lazy! And it doesn't start out slow. It builds!


Here's another slow starter. Dickey Betts sliding on a steel guitar.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok, it's time to put a little twist on things around here. 
Let's say your PC is about to crash (like you'd have a warning) and all you can do is save the music of one group before the crash. This is the only music you'll have until you kick the bucket. Who are you going to choose?
For me, it's a no brainer...


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> Ok, it's time to put a little twist on things around here.
> Let's say your PC is about to crash (like you'd have a warning) and all you can do is save the music of one group before the crash. This is the only music you'll have until you kick the bucket. Who are you going to choose?
> For me, it's a no brainer...


Simple man Lynyrd Skynyrd and fades to DID IT MY WAY lol


----------



## Lazy 8

Upland said:


> Simple man Lynyrd Skynyrd and fades to DID IT MY WAY lol


Great choice upland. Had I gone the Linaard Skinaard direction, that's the exact song I woulda chose.


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> Great choice upland. Had I gone the Linaard Skinaard direction, that's the exact song I woulda chose.


that has to be my all time favorite song and I too am a country music guy if i was going in that direction I would have choose Vince Gill go rest high on that mountain as my kick the bucket song


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Upland. Who's some of your favorites?


Lynyrd Skynyrd Allman brothers band Guns and roses aerosmith to name a few and a 180 Johnny Cash George Jones George Straight Tammy Wynette to name a few and I love anything But RAP and Hip hop


----------



## CaneCorsoDad

Lazy 8 said:


> One of the greatest bands ever...


Im a dead fanatic, but if that rendition of Whippin Post doesnt do something for you, better check for a pulse, u must be dead, Never heard Duane or Dickey sound better


----------



## Lazy 8

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Im a dead fanatic, but if that rendition of Whippin Post doesnt do something for you, better check for a pulse, u must be dead, Never heard Duane or Dickey sound better


I was fortunate enough to catch the Allman Bros at the Germaine Amphitheater back in 2000. 10th row almost dead center. It was good for your soul.
But not my ears, prolly attributed to my tinnitus.


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> I was fortunate enough to catch the Allman Bros at the Germaine Amphitheater back in 2000. 10th row almost dead center. It was good for your soul.
> But not my ears, prolly attributed to my tinnitus.


huh? What?


----------



## buckeyebowman

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Im a dead fanatic, but if that rendition of Whippin Post doesnt do something for you, better check for a pulse, u must be dead, Never heard Duane or Dickey sound better


True that! Best version of the song I've EVER heard!


----------



## ress

REO. Edit: Just finished watching over an hour of The Dead South. #1..


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> REO then prolly Willy.





Upland said:


> huh? What?


Ma hearins pittyful. I really do hear voices and crap. Keeps me company.


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> REO then prolly Willy.


Ask and ye shall receive...


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> Ma hearins pittyful. I really do hear voices and crap. Keeps me company.


I hear voices too but don't worry they like you but seriously I can't hear for chit it was the 6x9 jenson speakers in my youth


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Keeping along with DP, I love this song. It starts out slow but if you give it a chance, you won't be disappointed. I gare-on-tee-you.


One of the greatest albums of it's era


----------



## Lazy 8

Upland said:


> I hear voices too but don't worry they like you but seriously I can't hear for chit it was the 6x9 jenson speakers in my youth


The triaxels? I had those with a Craig Powerplay. If you had that setup...YOU KNEW YOU HAD THE ULTIMATE!


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> One of the greatest albums of it's era


I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Patricio




----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> The triaxels? I had those with a Craig Powerplay. If you had that setup...YOU KNEW YOU HAD THE ULTIMATE!


Yep.


----------



## bassplayer

I would have loved to see Dr John and the Nite Trippers live


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sweet! Was that Pete Fountain on clarinet? Talk about a Hall of Famer!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> The triaxels? I had those with a Craig Powerplay. If you had that setup...YOU KNEW YOU HAD THE ULTIMATE!


I started out with a Craig and Utah 6x9's. The Utahs weren't much for definition, but they definitely had power. By the time I graduated to the Jensen triaxials I had also graduated to a Pioneer. Don't remember the model any more, but it definitely had some oomph! That's why I bought it!


----------



## bassplayer

One of my all time favorite bands.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Steve Winwood?


@Sgirl if you'te only on page 4, you got some catching up to do.
First group I ever saw. 69-70.
Sookie-Sookie-Sookie...Sue...


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I started out with a Craig and Utah 6x9's. The Utahs weren't much for definition, but they definitely had power. By the time I graduated to the Jensen triaxials I had also graduated to a Pioneer. Don't remember the model any more, but it definitely had some oomph! That's why I bought it!


Remember the Mind Blowing speakers that were juiced up on Mt. Dew or something?


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> One of my all time favorite bands.....


Not too many times you hear the drummer sing lead. Great band.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> @Sgirl if you'te only on page 4, you got some catching up to do.
> First group I ever saw. 69-70.
> Sookie-Sookie-Sookie...Sue...



Had to plug in to my home speaker system, really injoying this! Thanks for the post. Takes me back to my first concert, I was 12 and it was smokin Joe and the James Gang at the Ohio State Fair. 1972


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> Had to plug in to my home speaker system, really injoying this! Thanks for the post. Takes me back to my first concert, I was 12 and it was smokin Joe and the James Gang at the Ohio State Fair.


I'm jealous.


----------



## Timjim

how about some summertime blueshttps://youtu.be/KKT0Kz5VGhw


----------



## Timjim

guess I dont know how to post videos. summertime blues -blue cheer


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's another classic...


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> guess I dont know how to post videos. summertime blues -blue cheer


Here's all you do, under the video click, Share, then choose, Copy to Clipboard.
Then in here on your post, Click Paste.....Boom you just posted a video.


----------



## Timjim




----------



## Timjim

'B' side was good to


----------



## Timjim

second try


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> second try


Great job TJ! Great bands also!
This band is one of those at the top of my list...


----------



## Patricio

Now for something serious. Roy Harper, same old rock. Some consider this Jimmy pages best guitar work. It's off Stormcock, one of the great albums of the modern era.


----------



## Lazy 8

Patricio said:


> Now for something serious. Roy Harper, same old rock. Some consider this Jimmy pages best guitar work. It's off Stormcock, one of the great albums of the modern era.


You were right about the guitar work. It kind of reminded me of an acoustical Jethro Tull.


----------



## buckeyebowman

bassplayer said:


> One of my all time favorite bands.....


I was hooked from the first time I heard "Chest Fever"!


----------



## ress

Grand Funk - Golden Ear Ring - J Giles all together at the Toledo Sports Arena. Best concert ever. Saw Rush 3 or 4 times there. Late 70's early 80's. I used to have all my ticket stubs in my wallet. Lost that thing about 20 yrs ago!


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Grand Funk - Golden Ear Ring - J Giles all together at the Toledo Sports Arena. Best concert ever. Saw Rush 3 or 4 times there. Late 70's early 80's. I used to have all my ticket stubs in my wallet. Lost that thing about 20 yrs ago!


----------



## Sgirl

Patricio said:


> Now for something serious. Roy Harper, same old rock. Some consider this Jimmy pages best guitar work. It's off Stormcock, one of the great albums of the modern era.



I seen Jimmy Page when he played with The Firm in the 80s. He was one of the best I ever seen next to Stevie Ray Vaughan.


----------



## Lazy 8

That's cool and I'm jealous all at the same time.


----------



## Scum_Frog

Im not sure if this guy was ever posted but his voice is absolutely amazing. By far one of my absolute favorite covers.


----------



## Timjim

let it ride


----------



## Timjim

can't you see


----------



## Scum_Frog

Another one thats a REALLY good soundtrack is the movie Blow. GREAT movie and awesome songs along with it. I feel like I got screwed and born into the wrong Generation....lol.


----------



## Timjim

some early Ted Nugent


----------



## ress

Marshall Tucker Band - Molly Hatchet - Pure Prairie League at St. Johns Hollow in Tiffin Ohio back in the late 70's was awesome!


----------



## Lazy 8

Scum_Frog said:


> Im not sure if this guy was ever posted but his voice is absolutely amazing. By far one of my absolute favorite covers.


He definitely has a style all his own.


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> let it ride


Love BTO!


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> can't you see


One of my favorites!


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> some early Ted Nugent


You can't go wrong with the Neanderthal Man of Rock!
Hey Baby?


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Marshall Tucker Band - Molly Hatchet - Pure Prairie League at St. Johns Hollow in Tiffin Ohio back in the late 70's was awesome!


----------



## Lazy 8

GOTTA have some Moody Blues...


----------



## slipsinker

this one was good too,although not rodgers


----------



## Lazy 8

Like x 2^^


----------



## the_waterwolf

A new favorite of mine. I'm more convinced with each passing day, you guys that got to live your prime in the 80's, just wow. It sounds like it was a great time!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Timjim said:


> some early Ted Nugent


Uncle Ted!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

the_waterwolf said:


> A new favorite of mine. I'm more convinced with each passing day, you guys that got to live your prime in the 80's, just wow. It sounds like it was a great time!


Great song. If it was up to me to support today's, "singers or music" they all go hungry.


----------



## Timjim

648 posts and no Steve miller?


----------



## Timjim

how about another one


----------



## Lazy 8

Saw him 3 times.^^^ 
Once in Athens, OH where he came from one direction and the band came from another. Band was snowed in wherever and he played the entire show acoustical sitting on a bar stool. Great show.


----------



## Timjim

one of my favorite stones songs when I was in high school


----------



## bassplayer

Been a fan of this guy for years...Omar and the Howlers


----------



## buckeyebowman

Got to get back to the first page. This is definitely a classic rock riff.






A little WWII ballad for you!


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> one of my favorite stones songs when I was in high school


Gotta love 'em. I saw the Stones back in the early 80's in Houston. Before they became prehistoric.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Been a fan of this guy for years...Omar and the Howlers


Great sound. They kinda remind me of AC/DC.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Got to get back to the first page. This is definitely a classic rock riff.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little WWII ballad for you!


I've loved these guys for years.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a classic...






Hot damn that was a good song.


----------



## Lazy 8

Great tune for a great guy...


----------



## ress

Thanks! That brings back memories!


----------



## ress

Got to thinking. I knew I hadn't lost all my stubs when I lost my wallet.






























Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayer

How about some Canned Heat!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> How about some Canned Heat!!!


Far out man. Great tune.


----------



## Lazy 8

Speaking of great tunes, I remember listening to this one in 62 Impala. Craig Powerplay 8 track with those Jenson Triaxel speakers.
I should of quit you....long time ago...


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of great tunes, I remember listening to this one in 62 Impala. Craig Powerplay 8 track with those Jenson Triaxel speakers.
> I should of quit you....long time ago...


Squeeze me baby till the juice runs down my leg


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Speaking of great tunes, I remember listening to this one in 62 Impala. Craig Powerplay 8 track with those Jenson Triaxel speakers.
> I should of quit you....long time ago...


Can't go wrong with Zep!! Great tune!!!


----------



## Upland

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's all you do, under the video click, Share, then choose, Copy to Clipboard.
> Then in here on your post, Click Paste.....Boom you just posted a video.


that's easy for you to say LOL I'm a computer crash dummy


----------



## roundbadge

wow, a boy GEORGE pink FLOYD image down south to replace the band called STATUES

googs the band Bernell Trammell


----------



## Lazy 8

If this tune doesn't get your head moving and strumming an air guitar...nothing will.


----------



## bassplayer

Woke up with this tune stuck in my head....


----------



## bassplayer

One of the last albums Johnny put out before he passed....all killer, no filler!!!!


----------



## bassplayer

A little Ozark Mountain Daredevils to start your Sunday morning.....


----------



## Lazy 8

I think y'all know how much I like Deep Purple. Well I just caught wind of a new album drop for them. Whoosh will debut in a few days.
I'm not overly anxious about this album as I think when bands/members age, they lose a lot of their creativity. Either that or I always compare new work against the old stuff that I love. Either way....

https://www.deeppurple-whoosh.com/#start

Edertid cause I caint spel fer chit.


----------



## Lazy 8

There's a hole in my head where the rain comes in...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Far out man. Great tune.


A girlfriend and I saw Canned Hear at Yankee Lake Ballroom on one of the hottest Summer nights I've ever seen. No A/C of course! But they just laid down the boogie woogie, and we danced like crazy! Walked out of there soaked through! Great show.



Lazy 8 said:


> I think y'all know how much I like Deep Purple. Well I just caught wind of a new album drop for them. Whoosh will debut in a few days.
> I'm not overly anxious about this album as I think when bands/members age, they lose a lot of their creativity. Either that or I always compare new work against the old stuff that I love. Either way....
> 
> https://www.deeppurple-whoosh.com/#start
> 
> Edertid cause I caint spel fer chit.


Read a review of this in the local paper a little while ago, and the reviewer loved it! Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Lundfun

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's a classic...


I used to get off the bus and jam on this when I was in 6th grade....Thanks


----------



## buckeyebowman

ress said:


> Got to thinking. I knew I hadn't lost all my stubs when I lost my wallet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Oh, how I remember those prices! Saw a lot of great shows for not very much money.



Lazy 8 said:


> There's a hole in my head where the rain comes in...


I saw the ELO "flying saucer tour" at the World Series of Rock at Cleveland Municipal Stadium. Incredible show! When the last opening act ended, this semi-circular curtain closed concealing the stage. Just before ELO went on, a gust of wind blew through and pushed the curtain back a bit, exposing what looked like the leading edge of a gleaming white flying saucer. The whole place went, Ooooooh! 

The lights went down, they began playing. The curtain pulled back and, sure enough, a white flying saucer! Then, the top half of the saucer began to lift off, with green light spilling out of the interior. As the top lifted, you could see the band inside. The top half contained a lot of the lighting, and there were two enormous closed circuit video screens behind the stage. 

I think the PA system that night was the best I ever heard at a rock concert indoors or out! It was like a high end stereo for an entire city. 

I was walking hand in hand with Mr. Natural that night, and I enjoyed myself immensely!


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^LIKE^^^


----------



## Lazy 8

Hold your head up...
Haven't heard this one in awhile...


----------



## hageman.2

Lazy 8 said:


> If this tune doesn't get your head moving and strumming an air guitar...nothing will.


When I interviewed him for a story about his line of ammunition for the Ohio Outdoor News, I told him that this was my go-to 8-Track when I was cramming for final exams at Ohio State. I first saw him in concert when AC/DC was the warm up band in Pittsburgh in 1978 or early 1979 when I was working there. He was the featured act multiple times at the Toledo Rib Fest, until the politically correct crowd complained about his anti-Obama comments and had him banished....


----------



## SICKOFIT

hageman.2 said:


> When I interviewed him for a story about his line of ammunition for the Ohio Outdoor News, I told him that this was my go-to 8-Track when I was cramming for final exams at Ohio State. I first saw him in concert when AC/DC was the warm up band in Pittsburgh in 1978 or early 1979 when I was working there. He was the featured act multiple times at the Toledo Rib Fest, until the politically correct crowd complained about his anti-Obama comments and had him banished....


Uncle Ted strikes again


----------



## Lazy 8

Sorry sickofit, I had this one all geared up.
Maybe some wangotango next.


----------



## Lazy 8

Or perhaps some Stranglehold? Love the opening...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Wow! Loved both those cuts, especially the Joe Walsh! The first time I heard Rocky Mountain Way was LIVE at the State Theatre in downtown Youngstown. Mind boggling!


----------



## MuskyFan

Watching Zeppelin’s “Song Remains the Same” on TCM, of all places. I guess it is a classic, being almost 50 yrs old.


----------



## Lazy 8

I lived thru it live. I guess that makes me an antique. Love every song on, The Houses of the Holy. Still got the album!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's one. Alan Parsons has got to be in my top ten bands. I love the prelude to Eye in the Sky.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Or perhaps some Stranglehold? Love the opening...


Loves my Uncle Ted. Thank you


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry sickofit, I had this one all geared up.
> Maybe some wangotango next.


Also like the Doobies a lot. When I was in the Army in 1972 at Fort Lewis Washington several of the guys went to Seattle to see Three Dog Night. When they returned from the concert I asked how good the show was. They guys said that Three Dog night put on a really good show,but the opening act really blew everyone else away. I asked who the opening act was and they said it was an obscure band from they thought the San Francisco area....The Doobie Brothers was there name


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's one. Alan Parsons has got to be in my top ten bands. I love the prelude to Eye in the Sky.


Another great piece. You guys are good


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> I lived thru it live. I guess that makes me an antique. Love every song on, The Houses of the Holy. Still got the album!


I lived thru it, too, although not old enough to have attended in ‘73. Jr High school at that time.


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> I lived thru it, too, although not old enough to have attended in ‘73. Jr High school at that time.


Close enough! You felt it!

Now here's one for you. A little Black Dog. Then I've got a real trest for you next.


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> Close enough! You felt it!
> 
> Now here's one for you. A little Black Dog. Then I've got a real trest for you next.


Zeppelin IV was my first album from them (parents didn’t care for rock and roll) but I don’t know what year that was. I did get to listen to them from friends, though. I do remember going to the library in JHS and SHS to listen thru headphones. Living on the wild side. Lol.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well heck muskyfan, you oughta remember walking thru the park the other day and...


----------



## bassplayer

Gary Moore....nuff said!!!


----------



## MuskyFan

Lazy 8 said:


> Well heck muskyfan, you oughta remember walking thru the park the other day and...


And what do you think I saw?


----------



## Lazy 8

MuskyFan said:


> And what do you think I saw?


I'm guessing...Crowds of people sitting in the grass with flowers in their hair said...


----------



## Sgirl

.




.took me a long minute to learn the process so I hope I got it right.
Sandra


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Lazy 8

Sandra, you done real good. I think you'll fit in around these parts! Keep up the great work! Classic Rock-ON!


----------



## Redheads




----------



## Sgirl

Redheads said:


>



I am a major Joe fan! Great tune.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sgirl said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .took me a long minute to learn the process so I hope I got it right.
> Sandra


Sandra, two great choices, and you definitely got it right! I'e always loved Seven Bridges Road. Sometimes we forget just how "country" the Eagles sounded in the early days! 

And tell me, did the Todd Rundgren vid come from "Live at Darryl's House"? That is one great website for great music!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lazy 8 said:


> Close enough! You felt it!
> 
> Now here's one for you. A little Black Dog. Then I've got a real treat for you next.


Here's the real treat I was talking about. Have you ever in your wildest dreams wondered what it would be like if Elvis sang Black Dog with a reggae twist? I thought so. After this I've got a REAL TREAT for you.
Enjoy.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Sandra, two great choices, and you definitely got it right! I'e always loved Seven Bridges Road. Sometimes we forget just how "country" the Eagles sounded in the early days!
> 
> And tell me, did the Todd Rundgren vid come from "Live at Darryl's House"? That is one great website for great music!


I had went to the eagles end of the road tour many years ago and could not get over how great they still were. If you closed your eyes you could have swore it was the 70's. Sad for me they did not play seven bridge's which had always been one of my favorites. I would prefer calling it soft rock or lude mood tunes as opposed to country. Haha. Had that same experience with aero smith about 20 plus years ago, played so good took us back in time. They are a must see band, was an outdoor concert in cincy and they put a runway through the crowd so even the cheap seats had a great time!

Yes to the Darryl's house, watched a lot of good artist on that show.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's the real treat I was talking about. Have you ever in your wildest dreams wondered what it would be like if Elvis sang Black Dog with a reggae twist? I thought so. After this I've got a REAL TREAT for you.
> Enjoy.


This kind of made me giggle and I kept wanting to adjust the speed on the record player. Still very interesting.


----------



## Lazy 8

would you like to see them perform this song?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sgirl said:


> I had went to the eagles end of the road tour many years ago and could not get over how great they still were. If you closed your eyes you could have swore it was the 70's. Sad for me they did not play seven bridge's which had always been one of my favorites. I would prefer calling it soft rock or lude mood tunes as opposed to country. Haha. Had that same experience with arrow smith about 20 plus years ago, played so good took us back in time. They are a must see band, was an outdoor concert in cincy and they put a runway through the crowd so even the cheap seats had a great time!
> 
> Yes to the Darryl's house, watched a lot of good artist on that show.


I can appreciate that designation, although it has the sound of a lot of the southern rock that was all the rage for a while. Maybe that's the comp I should have used. I've seen the Eagles several times both pre-Joe Walsh and post-Joe Walsh. They were all great! 

Sometimes you can wonder why certain groups are mega successful and others are just so-so. I recall a time from a few years ago. My buddy and I were playing in a charity golf scramble the same day as the final day of the local rib burn off. The headline act was Kansas, with a couple of local bands as openers. Yes, Kansas was playing rib burn offs! My buddy worked for a meat wholesaler, and he got a call from a local ribber that he supplied needing more ribs. 

He told me he could get me into the burn off for free. All I had to do was park near the site and them ride in with him. We delivered the ribs, ate a few, and sat back to watch the second opening act, The Sugar Fuzz Orchestra. They were kind of a soft rock, R&B kind of band and they were not bad. 

They finished their set, Kansas set up, and proceeded to blow them right off the property! There was no comparison in the level of talent! Sugar Fuzz was good for local talent. Kansas was good for world wide talent! 

And, as for Aerosmith, I saw them on their first national tour in the early 70's, playing the gym at Youngstown State University! Wow, do I feel old now! Great show. Place seated about 7,000 and it was packed. I also saw Yes on their maiden American tour play a local HS field house that seated about 5,000. A few songs from "The Yes Album" had been playing on the local FM rock station, and the place was packed. When they left the stage, it didn't seem like they would come back out for an encore. The crowd would NOT let them leave otherwise. The place was going crazy!

Eventually they came back out, and Jon Anderson, lead singer, gave an emotional tribute to the crowd, saying they appreciated it, and never expected it out of some steel town in middle America. They then went on to play something that we had never heard before, which was incredible, so we had to go out and buy the next album! 

Sometimes I regret getting old, I'll be 68 in a few days, and other times I don't! I have lived through a golden age of rock music! I won't claim it to be THE golden age, because I don't know what the future holds. But it was pretty damn good!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I can appreciate that designation, although it has the sound of a lot of the southern rock that was all the rage for a while. Maybe that's the comp I should have used. I've seen the Eagles several times both pre-Joe Walsh and post-Joe Walsh. They were all great!
> 
> Sometimes you can wonder why certain groups are mega successful and others are just so-so. I recall a time from a few years ago. My buddy and I were playing in a charity golf scramble the same day as the final day of the local rib burn off. The headline act was Kansas, with a couple of local bands as openers. Yes, Kansas was playing rib burn offs! My buddy worked for a meat wholesaler, and he got a call from a local ribber that he supplied needing more ribs.
> 
> He told me he could get me into the burn off for free. All I had to do was park near the site and them ride in with him. We delivered the ribs, ate a few, and sat back to watch the second opening act, The Sugar Fuzz Orchestra. They were kind of a soft rock, R&B kind of band and they were not bad.
> 
> They finished their set, Kansas set up, and proceeded to blow them right off the property! There was no comparison in the level of talent! Sugar Fuzz was good for local talent. Kansas was good for world wide talent!
> 
> And, as for Aerosmith, I saw them on their first national tour in the early 70's, playing the gym at Youngstown State University! Wow, do I feel old now! Great show. Place seated about 7,000 and it was packed. I also saw Yes on their maiden American tour play a local HS field house that seated about 5,000. A few songs from "The Yes Album" had been playing on the local FM rock station, and the place was packed. When they left the stage, it didn't seem like they would come back out for an encore. The crowd would NOT let them leave otherwise. The place was going crazy!
> 
> Eventually they came back out, and Jon Anderson, lead singer, gave an emotional tribute to the crowd, saying they appreciated it, and never expected it out of some steel town in middle America. They then went on to play something that we had never heard before, which was incredible, so we had to go out and buy the next album!
> 
> Sometimes I regret getting old, I'll be 68 in a few days, and other times I don't! I have lived through a golden age of rock music! I won't claim it to be THE golden age, because I don't know what the future holds. But it was pretty damn good!


Incredible story and adventure!


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> would you like to see them perform this song?


Dread Zep?


----------



## Sgirl

Been on a mellow binge past few days. These songs bring back a pretty great period in my life. Concerts cost between 4 and 10 dollars and I went to as many as I could.


----------



## bassplayer

I was revisiting some John Fogerty stuff and was really diggin' this tune!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

I ran across this and I had to share. I was lucky enough to see these dudes back in the day. The lead guitar had a mirror faced guitar at one point with a purple spotlight shining on it. He reflects ted that back to the crowd and everybody was trying to catch it just over their heads. 
Bassplayer, you have got to love the beginning.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's my all time favorite Foghat song!


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> I ran across this and I had to share. I was lucky enough to see these dudes back in the day. The lead guitar had a mirror faced guitar at one point with a purple spotlight shining on it. He reflects ted that back to the crowd and everybody was trying to catch it just over their heads.
> Bassplayer, you have got to love the beginning.


Great tune!!!!


----------



## steelhead

A metal supergroup did a 60’s cover album

called BPMD... album is called American made

here’s their cover o ZZ Top beer drinkers and hell raisers


----------



## Lazy 8

Beer drinkers....and hell raisers...yea...


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> Been on a mellow binge past few days. These songs bring back a pretty great period in my life. Concerts cost between 4 and 10 dollars and I went to as many as I could.


You got me thinking about mellow and while these guys aren't necessarily so, you got me thinking about seeing these guys back in the 70's at Mershon Auditorium in Columbus.


----------



## Lazy 8

ZZ Top... 2 guitars, a set of drums...and a whole lotta talent.


----------



## Lazy 8

This is a place I've never known before it's called, easy living...


----------



## Lazy 8

There's more...


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> You got me thinking about mellow and while these guys aren't necessarily so, you got me thinking about seeing these guys back in the 70's at Mershon Auditorium in Columbus.



Sitting here trying to remember all the words to the title track. : )


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> This is a place I've never known before it's called, easy living...



Is this the album that has, say it's your birthday?


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> Sitting here trying to remember all the words to the title track. : )


Let's suffice it to say that ol Panama Red was ornery.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> Is this the album that has, say it's your birthday?


Click tracks on this site...
https://www.allmusic.com/album/demons-and-wizards-mw0000198603


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> This is a place I've never known before it's called, easy living...


I saw Uriah Heep at Stambaugh Auditorium touring behind this album.


----------



## Sgirl

This is the song I had in my head, played it for a friend for their birthday. Thanks for the above link tho.


----------



## Lazy 8

^^^no such thing as bad UH. Some songs are just better than others^^^


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Sgirl said:


>


----------



## Lazy 8

SG, I was fortunate enough to see the Stones in Houston back in the late 70's. About the time disco was in full swing.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


>


I've loved Aerosmith since Toys in the Attic.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> SG, I was fortunate enough to see the Stones in Houston back in the late 70's. About the time disco was in full swing.


Bet that was great! I never got to see them but was always a fan of their early stuff.


----------



## Sgirl

Posted my message three times, just so you know that I really meant what I said!!! hahaaaa


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> SG, I was fortunate enough to see


----------



## DeathFromAbove

LOL ! I say the same thing about pizza !


Lazy 8 said:


> ^^^no such thing as bad UH. Some songs are just better than others^^^


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## polebender

Sgirl said:


>


Lololol! He was hilarious!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sgirl said:


>


This will date me, but I saw that original performance on the Johnny Carson show! I howled!


----------



## tkbiker

Wow..no ones brought up Thin Lizzy. One of my favorite bands.
You ask some one about them they know Jailbreak & The boys are back. i think they were very underrated and didn't get the play time on the radio they deserved. "Johnny the fox" & "Thunder and lighting" two very good rockin albums.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> This will date me, but I saw that original performance on the Johnny Carson show! I howled!



I would say I am running close 2nd's in age. It is all good!


----------



## Lazy 8

Did somebody say Thunder? Maybe Thunderstruck?


----------



## tkbiker

Those guys are pretty good, here is another good one found on the tube.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Did somebody say Thunder? Maybe Thunderstruck?


I absolutely love this kind of stuff! When folks from an entirely different musical genre do a cover and bring some real musicianship to the show!

OOH! This put me in mind of something I need to try to find!


----------



## buckeyebowman

OK, found it!


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## buckeyebowman

Sgirl said:


>


I think this might be the best live song intro ever recorded! I was never a big Lou Reed or Velvet Underground fan, but for whatever reason, I bought this album! And I was glad I did!


----------



## Lazy 8

Lou Reed is solid gold.
And now, as promised, without further ado...


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> I think this might be the best live song intro ever recorded! I was never a big Lou Reed or Velvet Underground fan, but for whatever reason, I bought this album! And I was glad I did!


I pretty much liked this whole album. I have 6 older brothers and sisters so I was introduced to older then my years rock music. My brothers had the black lights and posters and the beads for a door. Basic hippies. I am glad I grew up in that music era, rock and roll has never been as great as it was then.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Lou Reed is solid gold.
> And now, as promised, without further ado...


I have no words. " smiling"


----------



## jdl447




----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Lou Reed is solid gold.
> And now, as promised, without further ado...


I love this!!!!! Hilarious!!! It takes some confidence to pull that off while maintaining that groove...not an easy thing to do. Thanks Lazy!!!


----------



## Super G

Lazy 8 said:


> Classic Rock will never die.


That was an excellent Rush intro for sure! Neal Peart - what an amazing drummer! RIP!


----------



## Lazy 8

jdl447 said:


>


We gonna lay around Mama and put a good what on?


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> I have no words. " smiling"


Well put. Better stop listening to the tune. It'll warp it when you listen to Led Zep.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> I love this!!!!! Hilarious!!! It takes some confidence to pull that off while maintaining that groove...not an easy thing to do. Thanks Lazy!!!


BP, I...dredd...to say they have other songs. The lead's name is Tortelvis.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> We gonna lay around Mama and put a good what on?


These day's if I want to get a buzz on I just stand up real fast. Cheap date. hahaa


----------



## Sgirl

jdl447 said:


>


Have a friend who plays a mean harmonica and I always did like a mix of "pie-anna" & mouth harp. Pretty basic while they get their buzz on.


----------



## Lazy 8

You see it's allllllll clear...


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> You see it's allllllll clear...


I haven't heard this in a ****'s age!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Somebody say harmonica? From Led no less.


----------



## Sgirl

A good remix of a great tune.


----------



## MuskyFan

Sgirl said:


> A good remix of a great tune.


Abso-Effin’-Lutely outstanding. (New word courtesy of my military basic training instructor-1977).


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes it is and I know somebody else who'll like that one... @bobk


----------



## buckeyebowman

WOW!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes it is and I know somebody else who'll like that one... @bobk


Heck ya!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> You see it's allllllll clear...


Great song


----------



## Eye Doctor

Been diggin old Uriah Heep as of late.


----------



## Lazy 8

Eye Doctor said:


> Been diggin old Uriah Heep as of late.


Sad news regarding UH.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/news.s...-heep-dies-at-73-after-cancer-battle-12077354


----------



## Lazy 8

Eye Doctor said:


> Been diggin old Uriah Heep as of late.


This is a place I've never known before...


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> This is a place I've never known before...


Just my opinion but this was their best and was my favorite by them.


----------



## Eye Doctor




----------



## Lazy 8

Eye Doctor said:


>


Beautiful song and sgirl, I agree with Easy Living.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl, don't forget this one. I love the beginning...


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Sgirl, don't forget this one. I love the beginning...


Like I said, was one killer album!


----------



## Sgirl

Sgirl said:


> Like I said, was one killer album!


Definitely get my feet movin.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Another great one with Jeff Lynne!


----------



## buckeyebowman

I know some people don't really appreciate ELO, but Jeff Lynne was a flat out musical genius! When he co-founded the supergroup The Traveling Wilburys with George Harrison, Bob Dylan, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty they unanimously elected him to be their musical director!

Also, this little number popped up after the ELO clip played. Includes yet another incendiary version of "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"!


----------



## Lazy 8

Love em all.
How about we try a little tenderness?


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> I know some people don't really appreciate ELO, but Jeff Lynne was a flat out musical genius! When he co-founded the supergroup The Traveling Wilburys with George Harrison, Bob Dylan, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty they unanimously elected him to be their musical director!
> 
> Also, this little number popped up after the ELO clip played. Includes yet another incendiary version of "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"!


What a great video. Sure brings back a lot of memories for this old fart. Thanks for posting. Speaking of Jeff Lynne,if you ever get the opportunity to watch ELO live at Royal Albert Hall please don't miss it. It is by far the best live concert I have ever seen. They play every song they made famous & they sound as good as if they were in the recording studio


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Love em all.
> How about we try a little tenderness?


Fantastic version of the song,but nobody can touch the Otis Redding version,in my opinion only


----------



## buckeyebowman

SICKOFIT said:


> What a great video. Sure brings back a lot of memories for this old fart. Thanks for posting. Speaking of Jeff Lynne,if you ever get the opportunity to watch ELO live at Royal Albert Hall please don't miss it. It is by far the best live concert I have ever seen. They play every song they made famous & they sound as good as if they were in the recording studio


I saw them in person at Cleveland Municipal Stadium with the flying saucer tour! You're right, the sound was absolutely incredible, and it was a great show! I'll look up the Royal Albert Hall show and check it out.


----------



## bobk

Sgirl said:


> Another great one with Jeff Lynne!


Lynne and Petty wrote some great music together.


----------



## NCbassattack

Jeff produced the Beatle's " Real Love"" and ''Free as A Bird', two Lennon songs they finished after Lennon's death.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Love em all.
> How about we try a little tenderness?



Loved it long time.


----------



## glasseyes

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm jealous.


I was there also that day we had our peace sign shirts on standing down close. I was 16 at the time


----------



## glasseyes

Grand funk was one I listened to a lot , only got to see them once in concert.
For some reason I went to several Black Sabbath concerts and those memories are still a little fuzzy


----------



## glasseyes

another of my favorite


----------



## buckeyebowman

Grand Funk was the first rock concert I ever saw! Cleveland Public Hall.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> I know some people don't really appreciate ELO, but Jeff Lynne was a flat out musical genius! When he co-founded the supergroup The Traveling Wilburys with George Harrison, Bob Dylan, Roy Orbison and Tom Petty they unanimously elected him to be their musical director!
> 
> Also, this little number popped up after the ELO clip played. Includes yet another incendiary version of "While My Guitar Gently Weeps"!



I actually loved ELO


----------



## Sgirl

glasseyes said:


> Grand funk was one I listened to a lot , only got to see them once in concert.
> For some reason I went to several Black Sabbath concerts and those memories are still a little fuzzy


Great song!


----------



## bassplayer

Sgirl said:


>


Love Dr John!!! I've got his cd in my truck


----------



## Lazy 8

Love all the above. Grand Funk is in my top 10 all time favorite bands. 
Listening to Mandolin Wind took me way back.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> I actually loved ELO


I still do. 
Politics aside...


----------



## buckeyebowman

How nice is that?! So many remember Young's harder stuff with Crazy Horse, but kind of overlook his softer stuff. That's what I liked about him. A new Neil Young album would come out, and you were never quite sure what you were going to get, except that it would be great!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks BBM. I agree. 
This next one is as topical has Harvest Moon. The leaves are falling. I always think of this song at this time of year.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Love all the above. Grand Funk is in my top 10 all time favorite bands.
> Listening to Mandolin Wind took me way back.


There was a time when Rod was A+ until he turned toward pop music. The album Every picture tells a story was imo one of his best.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> I still do.
> Politics aside...



I really like this tune. I actually got front row at one of the campus bars and he just sat on the edge of the stage and played 2 hours acustic. Was great!


----------



## bobk

Just heard that Eddie Van Halen died today.


----------



## garhtr

bobk said:


> Just heard that Eddie Van Halen died today.


Sorry to hear that and they always seem to go in 3's 
Keith Richards popped to my mind, hopefully I'm wrong.
Good luck !


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Just heard that Eddie Van Halen died today.


Thanks Bob. 65 y/o w/throat cancer. Dang.
How about a little Unchained?


----------



## kleared42

bobk said:


> Just heard that Eddie Van Halen died today.


dang it.


----------



## FlyFishRich

Eddie was one heck of a guitar player and the work he did with other musicians such as Michael Jackson and so on. He will be missed......Rich


----------



## 90690

I know this doesn't belong here but it's pretty cool and the following post will make sense.








SpaceX's Starman and Elon Musk's Tesla just made their 1st Mars flyby


Starman got less than 5 million miles from the Red Planet.




www.space.com


----------



## 90690




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## 90690

DING! DING! You nailed it that time sgirl! JT was the second concert I ever saw. I loved Tull since the early 70's.
And Molly Hatchet, who dosen't love Dreams? Two great tunes!


----------



## Sgirl

Uncle Timbo said:


> I know this doesn't belong here but it's pretty cool and the following post will make sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SpaceX's Starman and Elon Musk's Tesla just made their 1st Mars flyby
> 
> 
> Starman got less than 5 million miles from the Red Planet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.space.com


I knew you was speaking of Bowie, I should have commented. Great artist.


----------



## 90690

Sgirl said:


> I knew you was speaking of Bowie, I should have commented. Great artist.


I knew every song on Ziggy Stardust when I was 14. (older brother influence)


----------



## bobk

Sgirl said:


>


One of the best!


----------



## bassplayer

Here's a flashback for ya....Brownsville Station


----------



## 90690

bassplayer said:


> Here's a flashback for ya....Brownsville Station


Classic!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Way back in the day, Brownsville Station played Youngstown several times a year. In there prime they rocked! Never saw them as a power trio with the guy in specs! That must be a later iteration. But I do remember the song!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, I looked for an edit function on my last post, but couldn't find one. So, I'll do it this way. For some reason, the post about Brownsville Station reminded me of an old Youngstown area bad named Biggy Rat. These folks rocked! I found a couple of vids of them on YouTube. The first is one I know you will all be familiar with, but it's a brilliant rendition. I hope to be able to post both vids since in the second vid they are missing their female lead singer. In the other she is front and center. A big, Mama Cass type girl, but Oh, could she wail! Here's some midwestern rock genius!






Now I'll go back and look for the other one.






OK, there it is. That's what was coming out of NE Ohio when I was coming up. I should look for more of this stuff that might be buried in the YouTube archives. There was a lot of great music and performances that came out of this area in that time. I remember reading a Rolling Stone article that said that there were more rock and roll bands performing, per capita, in NE Ohio, than any other place in the country! 

It was a great time to be alive!


----------



## buckeyebowman

What the heck is this crap! The video I clicked on to after posting show up as the vid I posted? This is ridiculous. Hey, nods and admins, you better get busy! This is not right! I'll go back and try to repost my original, even though I shouldn't have to! Let's see what happens.

OK, let's try again! 




Let's see if this holds!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Well, this showed up shortly after i\I closed out the earlier one. It's good! I figure the OP has dialed into something!


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, I looked for an edit function on my last post, but couldn't find one. So, I'll do it this way. For some reason, the post about Brownsville Station reminded me of an old Youngstown area bad named Biggy Rat. These folks rocked! I found a couple of vids of them on YouTube. The first is one I know you will all be familiar with, but it's a brilliant rendition. I hope to be able to post both vids since in the second vid they are missing their female lead singer. In the other she is front and center. A big, Mama Cass type girl, but Oh, could she wail! Here's some midwestern rock genius!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'll go back and look for the other one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, there it is. That's what was coming out of NE Ohio when I was coming up. I should look for more of this stuff that might be buried in the YouTube archives. There was a lot of great music and performances that came out of this area in that time. I remember reading a Rolling Stone article that said that there were more rock and roll bands performing, per capita, in NE Ohio, than any other place in the country!
> 
> It was a great time to be alive!


Damn!!!! That's some fantastic old school rock and roll right there!!! And you are right, that gal can wail!!!!


----------



## 90690

After listening to you talk about all the talent coming out of NE Ohio, I now have a better understanding why they chose Cleveland for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Sgirl said:


>


If you let the music get in to your head there is a part where I think there was 3 different songs being played at once.
Must have been some good drugs. Ha


----------



## Sgirl

I'm pretty sure Stevie Ray was the best I ever seen. I was in a trance though his whole show.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## 90690

Dang! All classics. They quit making our music. They're just digitally reproducing it. How many LP's does everybody have? I still have my old setup with an Acoustics turntable and my Sansui receiver. It has 10 increments for volume and I've never had it past 5. Prolly why I have tinnitus today.


----------



## Sgirl

Uncle Timbo said:


> Dang! All classics. They quit making our music. They're just digitally reproducing it. How many LP's does everybody have? I still have my old setup with an Acoustics turntable and my Sansui receiver. It has 10 increments for volume and I've never had it past 5. Prolly why I have tinnitus today.


I probably have a few hundred albums and a few hundred cassette tapes and not sure how many cd's. I have a stereo that plays them all. If I had to choose which I like best it would be albums. I still watch movies on vhs. When they was changing over to dvd's I bought a couple vhs players so I would always have one. I guess I am one who doesn't like change. : o)


----------



## 90690

Sgirl said:


> I probably have a few hundred albums and a few hundred cassette tapes and not sure how many cd's. I have a stereo that plays them all. If I had to choose which I like best it would be albums. I still watch movies on vhs. When they was changing over to dvd's I bought a couple vhs players so I would always have one. I guess I am one who doesn't like change. : o)


Hmm, you're not as old as me or you'd have some 8 tracks around there somewhere. 📼


----------



## bobk

Uncle Timbo said:


> After listening to you talk about all the talent coming out of NE Ohio, I now have a better understanding why they chose Cleveland for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


Got a house rented at Lake Erie next week. If the winds don’t calm down we are going to the R&R hall of fame.


----------



## 90690

bobk said:


> Got a house rented at Lake Erie next week. If the winds don’t calm down we are going to the R&R hall of fame.


Just for you brother...


----------



## bobk

Thanks UT.


----------



## Sgirl

Uncle Timbo said:


> Hmm, you're not as old as me or you'd have some 8 tracks around there somewhere. 📼


I turned 60 this year. I still have to think about that every time I say it. I wasn't around long enough to have attended Woodstock but I have 6 older siblings who introduced me to rock & roll. Joe Walsh & the James gang was my first concert at the ohio state fair, I was 12. My next was black sabbath in cincy, I was 14. Someone got crushed to death against the gate waiting to get in. Pretty wild introduction to true r&r for a 14 year old.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Uncle Timbo said:


> After listening to you talk about all the talent coming out of NE Ohio, I now have a better understanding why they chose Cleveland for the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.


Well, there is that. Plus, disc jockey Alan Freed (originally from Salem BTW) coined the phrase rock and roll in Cleveland. Also hosted his "Moondog Coronation Balls" featuring the rhythm & blues music that would morph into rock & roll. At the time WMMS in Cleveland was the perennial winner of Rolling Stone Magazine's "Best Rock and Roll Radio Station. Two DJs there, Jeff Kinsbach and Ed "Flash" Ference, campaigned like maniacs to get the rock hall there.

Now, let's what else I can find.






Two more Youngstown area bands. I'm not all that familiar with Morely Grey, but Left End was huge around here! They were a glam rock band, and the front man was much in the vein of Freddie Mercury.


----------



## 90690

Sgirl said:


> I turned 60 this year. I still have to think about that every time I say it. I wasn't around long enough to have attended Woodstock but I have 6 older siblings who introduced me to rock & roll. Joe Walsh & the James gang was my first concert at the ohio state fair, I was 12. My next was black sabbath in cincy, I was 14. Someone got crushed to death against the gate waiting to get in. Pretty wild introduction to true r&r for a 14 year old.


I remember that death. Wasn't that when they stopped festival seating?
I'm only 5 years older.


----------



## 90690

buckeyebowman said:


> Well, there is that. Plus, disc jockey Alan Freed (originally from Salem BTW) coined the phrase rock and roll in Cleveland. Also hosted his "Moondog Coronation Balls" featuring the rhythm & blues music that would morph into rock & roll. At the time WMMS in Cleveland was the perennial winner of Rolling Stone Magazine's "Best Rock and Roll Radio Station. Two DJs there, Jeff Kinsbach and Ed "Flash" Ference, campaigned like maniacs to get the rock hall there.
> 
> Now, let's what else I can find.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two more Youngstown area bands. I'm not all that familiar with Morely Grey, but Left End was huge around here! They were a glam rock band, and the front man was much in the vein of Freddie Mercury.


You have a lot of great background.


----------



## buckeyebowman

It happened in Cinci, but I believe it was for a Who concert! And Uncle T, I've been rock and rolling a while now. Turned 68 last month.


----------



## 90690

buckeyebowman said:


> It happened in Cinci, but I believe it was for a Who concert! And Uncle T, I've been rock and rolling a while now. Turned 68 last month.


Yea, me too. I was mowing today on my rider and jamming at the same time. I've got my Sanza MP3 player loaded up with about 20 albums. I bought some Beats (corded) headphones that work great. I was rocking out to stuff like this...


----------



## Sgirl

Uncle Timbo said:


> I remember that death. Wasn't that when they stopped festival seating?
> I'm only 5 years older.


I don't recall that. It happened because they was an hour late opening the gate and by then everyone was pretty hopped up on various party supplies. Being 95 degrees wasn't helping . I was in total fascination of the whole thing . I think it was the bloody sabbath tour. I ended up seeing several concerts at that same venue. Jimmy Page, arrosmith, blueolstercolt.... forgive my spelling, dislexia kicks in when I'm tired.


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> It happened in Cinci, but I believe it was for a Who concert! And Uncle T, I've been rock and rolling a while now. Turned 68 last month.


The death of several at the Who concert in Cincinnati was definitely the end of festival seating in Cincinnati. It's sad that the concert went on without the Who even knowing what had happened. Kind of surprised that a fatality didn't happen sooner than it did with the chaos that I have seen at other previous concerts


----------



## Sgirl

SICKOFIT said:


> The death of several at the Who concert in Cincinnati was definitely the end of festival seating in Cincinnati. It's sad that the concert went on without the Who even knowing what had happened. Kind of surprised that a fatality didn't happen sooner than it did with the chaos that I have seen at other previous concerts


Yes the who concert was a whole different kind of crazy. I didn't make it to that one.


----------



## 90690

SICKOFIT said:


> The death of several at the Who concert in Cincinnati was definitely the end of festival seating in Cincinnati. It's sad that the concert went on without the Who even knowing what had happened. Kind of surprised that a fatality didn't happen sooner than it did with the chaos that I have seen at other previous concerts


The promoters were after the almighty dollar. Prolly afraid if they told the Who they might of cancelled the show.


----------



## Sgirl

So is anyone from central ohio who would remember the battle of the bands that was held every summer at the Greenlawn ball park on Greenlawn ave. In columbus? Was local bands from all over ohio and was a pretty big deal when I was a teen.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> So is anyone from central ohio who would remember the battle of the bands that was held every summer at the Greenlawn ball park on Greenlawn ave. In columbus? Was local bands from all over ohio and was a pretty big deal when I was a teen.


Yea, although I'm here in central now, I wasn't during that time period.
How about some Floyd while we wait?


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, although I'm here in central now, I wasn't during that time period.
> How about some Floyd while we wait?


Great tune! Been wondering about you. Hope life is good. 
So you did not grow up in central ohio?


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, I'm from here...


----------



## polebender

Sgirl said:


> So is anyone from central ohio who would remember the battle of the bands that was held every summer at the Greenlawn ball park on Greenlawn ave. In columbus? Was local bands from all over ohio and was a pretty big deal when I was a teen.


I remember them! They also had them at Valleyview!


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some Focus, Hocus Pocus?


----------



## Lazy 8

Amazing...


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Nah, I'm from here...


A few years ago I was playing some music with a buddy of mine at a winery in Bolivar, when we decided on the spur of the moment to do this tune toward the end of the night. The crowd reaction blew our minds. We had the entire crowd singing every word at the top of their lungs. It's amazing how several bottles of wine really loosened everybody up...great night at one of our favorite places to play until they closed.


----------



## polebender

polebender said:


> I remember them! They also had them at Valleyview!


That‘s Valleydale! Duh!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> A few years ago I was playing some music with a buddy of mine at a winery in Bolivar, when we decided on the spur of the moment to do this tune toward the end of the night. The crowd reaction blew our minds. We had the entire crowd singing every word at the top of their lungs. It's amazing how several bottles of wine really loosened everybody up...great night at one of our favorite places to play until they closed.


It's something to hear the entire crowd singing it at Milan Puskar Stadium in Morgantown. 
WV native Brad Paisley even sang it there. Lemme see if'n I can find that.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here we go...


----------



## Lazy 8

Then of course the man himself...


----------



## Lazy 8

AC/DC former bassist Paul Matters dead


Former AC/DC guitarist Paul Matters has died. The musician was briefly in the band in 1975 during the recording of the "High Voltage" album.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## Sgirl

polebender said:


> That‘s Valleydale! Duh!


I do recall that place.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Then of course the man himself...


He was born in the summer of his 22nd year....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hallelujah! Rocky mountain high.


----------



## Lazy 8

This one'll take ya back.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> AC/DC former bassist Paul Matters dead
> 
> 
> Former AC/DC guitarist Paul Matters has died. The musician was briefly in the band in 1975 during the recording of the "High Voltage" album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com


My Brother was in the Army stationed in Germany, and when he came home on leave he brought some albums with him. He had already shipped a bunch of stereo gear back. Two of them were AC/DC albums. High Voltage and Dirty Deeds. They were unknown in the states at the time and I asked him about them. He said, "Those guys just ROCK!"


----------



## Lazy 8

Whoa-O, they said we got to go...


----------



## Lazy 8

Politics aside...


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Lazy 8

Dang! Triple play! I couldn't of picked 3 better tunes if I tried.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Dang! Triple play! I couldn't of picked 3 better tunes if I tried.


Thanks, if you ever notice times I post is when most everyone else is dreaming. I'm a night owl.
Good time to crank it up. Hahaa


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an underrated singer.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Something put me in mind of the Michael Stanley Band today. Don't know why, but I started noodling around on the web, and dredged up this little gem. Possibly my favorite MSB song, and one of my favorite Joe Walsh songs. Enjoy.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Something put me in mind of the Michael Stanley Band today. Don't know why, but I started noodling around on the web, and dredged up this little gem. Possibly my favorite MSB song, and one of my favorite Joe Walsh songs. Enjoy.


One of my favorites also!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Something put me in mind of the Michael Stanley Band today. Don't know why, but I started noodling around on the web, and dredged up this little gem. Possibly my favorite MSB song, and one of my favorite Joe Walsh songs. Enjoy.


Fantastic tune and who doesn't like Joe Walsh.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Exactly. And the first time I heard Rocky Mountain Way was live! Had me bouncing all over the State Theater Hall of Music!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Exactly. And the first time I heard Rocky Mountain Way was live! Had me bouncing all over the State Theater Hall of Music!


Off of, The Smoker You Drink, The Player You Get?


----------



## Lazy 8

This is one hell of a song.


----------



## bobk

Can’t wait for Saturday’s mail. 10 newly released songs.


----------



## Sgirl

I seen a post on face book saying they are having a 70th birthday party in his honor. I think it was listed as FB, twitter and some radio station. I'm sure you could Google it for answers. Pretty sure it starts tomorrow at 4 pm. Supposed to be many bands going to play.


----------



## bobk

Sgirl said:


> I seen a post on face book saying they are having a 70th birthday party in his honor. I think it was listed as FB, twitter and some radio station. I'm sure you could Google it for answers. Pretty sure it starts tomorrow at 4 pm. Supposed to be many bands going to play.


I saw that. I don’t have Sirius so I’ll try to listen to it on Amazon music instead. Thanks for the heads up Sgirl.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bob, I'm glad for you brother. Here's a good song by Tom for today.


----------



## bobk

Thanks UT. I listened to it on my way to my next account. Tom and Jeff Lynne made one heck of an album. Excited to hear the new songs.


----------



## Timjim

just herd Spencer Davis passed away Oct. 19 R.I.P.


----------



## Timjim

Spencer Davis Group 'Gimme Some Lovin'' official music video


Watch the rare music video of the Spencer Davis Group performing 'Gimme Some Lovin'.




www.smh.com.au


----------



## Timjim

well that didn't work right


----------



## Sgirl

content://com.android.chrome.FileProvider/images/screenshot/16034845657631218580951.jpg


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> content://com.android.chrome.FileProvider/images/screenshot/16034845657631218580951.jpg


Inactive link, sgirl.


----------



## Timjim




----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


>


Thanks TJ! (Ironically my intials)


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some Mott?


----------



## PeterG7

All the way from Memphis


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

Timjim said:


> Spencer Davis Group 'Gimme Some Lovin'' official music video
> 
> 
> Watch the rare music video of the Spencer Davis Group performing 'Gimme Some Lovin'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.smh.com.au


Very early Steve Winwood


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Inactive link, sgirl.


Yes, I was trying to post the link for the Tom Petty birthday bash but had no luck with it. "Sorry"
Wish there was a way to delete bad post.


----------



## buckeyebowman

PeterG7 said:


> All the way from Memphis
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OK, here you go.






And here's another one that starts with the word "all"! Great post Lasy!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> OK, here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's another one that starts with the word "all"! Great post Lasy!


Thanks brother! I love the transition from Mama's Little Jewel that I posted and yours of the All the Dudes.


----------



## Sgirl

Hi everyone, I have been studying up on drummers. My grandson started at the age of 7 and is now 20 and if I must say so myself he does good. OK so shoot some of your most impressive drummers. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
Sandra


----------



## Sgirl

Sgirl said:


> Hi everyone, I have been studying up on drummers. My grandson started at the age of 7 and is now 20 and if I must say so myself he does good. OK so shoot some of your most impressive drummers. Hope everyone is having a great weekend.
> Sandra


He had a lot to offer at one time.


----------



## Sgirl

Sgirl said:


> He had a lot to offer at one time.








And a couple from this 10.


----------



## bassplayer

One of my all time favorites!!! Nobody could sing and groove like Levon!!!


----------



## bassplayer

I know several drummers, and they all agree that this groove from James Gadson should be required listening for anyone playing in the rhythm section!! The great Bill Withers!!!!


----------



## bassplayer

And for the trifecta on some of my favorite drummers, you can't forget the late, great Ritchie Hayward of Little Feat!!!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Sgirl said:


> He had a lot to offer at one time.


I'm kind of partial to Ginger Baker myself,or maybe Ringo Starr....Just kidding there on poor Ringo,who actually was a decent drummer


----------



## Sgirl

bassplayer said:


> And for the trifecta on some of my favorite drummers, you can't forget the late, great Ritchie Hayward of Little Feat!!!


Great choices bp!


----------



## Lazy 8

This song always gets me moving.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's one of my all time favorite athletes, errr drummers. Mr. Billy Cobham of Mahavishnu Orchestra. Unusual music, but then I've always been attracted to that. I was never one for top 40 radio. Besides, it looks like he's a Buckeyes fan!


----------



## PeterG7

Stairway to heaven, my favorite example of JHB’s drumming talent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgirl

AND we were singing....


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> AND we were singing....


This song reminds me of Boones Farm Strawberry Hill. Great memories.


----------



## Lazy 8

While not Classic rock, still a classic in honor of Sean Connery passing.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> While not Classic rock, still a classic in honor of Sean Connery passing.


My guitar player would sometimes end "Secret Agent Man" with the James Bond signature lick......we need to add it back in the set list once everything opens back up


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> While not Classic rock, still a classic in honor of Sean Connery passing.


Interesting. Never saw a "guitar" like that guy was playing. When my buddy got married they hired a string quartet for her walk down the aisle. It took me a little while, but I finally realized that it was "You Shook Me All Night Long" by AC/DC!


----------



## Lazy 8

186 million views.....WOW!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> My guitar player would sometimes end "Secret Agent Man" with the James Bond signature lick......we need to add it back in the set list once everything opens back up


Right on, right on.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> 186 million views.....WOW!


Is that a Gretsch White Falcon that Malcom is playing? My Cousin had one of those.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## buckeyebowman

I took a girlfriend to a Canned Heat concert n\many years ago on a hot and muggy mid-Summer night in a place that had no air conditioning! They really rocked the house, and I bet I lost 10 lbs! She was a tiny little thing, but I bet she lost 5. We were both soaking wet when we walked out of there. 

And I haven't heard any Fudge for quite a while. Nice find!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I took a girlfriend to a Canned Heat concert n\many years ago on a hot and muggy mid-Summer night in a place that had no air conditioning! They really rocked the house, and I bet I lost 10 lbs! She was a tiny little thing, but I bet she lost 5. We were both soaking wet when we walked out of there.
> 
> And I haven't heard any Fudge for quite a while. Nice find!


I agree with BEBM. I haven't heard the FUDGE in a LONG time. And that Canned Heat song gets stuck in your crawl. Good tune to have stuck!


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> I agree with BEBM. I haven't heard the FUDGE in a LONG time. And that Canned Heat song gets stuck in your crawl. Good tune to have stuck!


I have always loved raw rock & roll. Something pretty great in the symplicity.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

A quick break from Classic Rock.


----------



## buckeyebowman

In my Senior year of HS I was heading to study hall when a hallway door opened, one of the guys I knew show was in the AV club saw me, and asked what I was doing. I told him and he said, "Screw that! Get in here. Got a new album you need to hear!" They had that room soundproofed to a fare thee well, and they played the new Rare Earth album that had "Get Ready" on it! Most fun study hall I ever had! It's all gravy in the AV! 



Lazy 8 said:


> A quick break from Classic Rock.


If I remember correctly that is Santo & Johnny? I'll have to see if I can find Leo Kottke's rendition of it, which he plays on an acoustic guitar! It's really mind boggling! 

Now, here' something classic I ran into completely by accident.


----------



## Lazy 8

BEBM - your linky no worky for me. Me help. Great tune!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## mike hunt

Jim Fox got his gas at the station I worked at, the plate on his Vett was Varoom, and the Lincoln was The Fox, cute wife too.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> A quick break from Classic Rock.


This was played in a movie, can't think of which movie tho.


----------



## bassplayer

I seem to recall hearing it in an old Stephen King movie


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> A quick break from Classic Rock.


Brian Setzer from the Stray Cats does a pretty killer version on his old Gretsch guitar


----------



## polebender

Sgirl said:


> This was played in a movie, can't think of which movie tho.


It was played in Stephen King’s “Sleepwalkers”. It was also used in La Bamba. Great song for sure! Classic!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> BEBM - your linky no worky for me. Me help. Great tune!


When you click on a You Tube link and get the black screen, just put your cursor on the underlined Video unavailable - watch on You Tube. The hand will appear, click on that line and it goes right to the video. It's a live version of the song that I think was filmed at a Cleveland area club.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Found the Leo Kottke I was looking for. Sleepwalk in a medley with Jack Fig.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> When you click on a You Tube link and get the black screen, just put your cursor on the underlined Video unavailable - watch on You Tube. The hand will appear, click on that line and it goes right to the video. It's a live version of the song that I think was filmed at a Cleveland area club.


Was a good version.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Found the Leo Kottke I was looking for. Sleepwalk in a medley with Jack Fig.


Wow!


----------



## buckeyebowman

I do love me some finger pickers, and Kottke is the king! Found out about him nearly 50 years ago when I was in college, and he's still going!


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> I do love me some finger pickers, and Kottke is the king! Found out about him nearly 50 years ago when I was in college, and he's still going!


Very impressive!


----------



## Sgirl

I needed a laugh tonight.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Anyone here been to concerts at legend valley? Do you recall who you seen and the year?


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> I needed a laugh tonight.


Great tune!


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> Anyone here been to concerts at legend valley? Do you recall who you seen and the year?


Never made it there. 
Here's a tune that reminds me of the early 70's. When me and my buddies would go cruising down in NW WV, we considered ourselves lucky if we could pick up WLS 890 AM outta Chicago. Remember AM?
Then we got FM and Craig Powerplays with Jensen Triaxial speakers.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Back in the day, I and my buddies were huge Dan Fans! Actually got to see them in concert at what used to be Star Lake Amphitheatre outside of Pittsburgh. Remember how we'd go to a show and say afterward that "they sound just like the album!" Usually meaning that we could actually hear the vocals! For that show, the live stuff actually sounded BETTER than the records! They just crushed that show. Here are a couple of my favorites.






Well, apparently with the new format, you can't post multiple vids. So, here is one of my favorite Dan songs!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Back in the day, I and my buddies were huge Dan Fans! Actually got to see them in concert at what used to be Star Lake Amphitheatre outside of Pittsburgh. Remember how we'd go to a show and say afterward that "they sound just like the album!" Usually meaning that we could actually hear the vocals! For that show, the live stuff actually sounded BETTER than the records! They just crushed that show. Here are a couple of my favorites.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, apparently with the new format, you can't post multiple vids. So, here is one of my favorite Dan songs!


Great story and great tune. It deserves another.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

Had a bunch of Dan tunes running around in my brain the last few days. Let me see if I can find them.

Well, for some reason YouTube is not functioning tonight!


----------



## Lazy 8

I was able to scrape the bottom of the barrel and come up with this one...one of my favorite groups.


----------



## buckeyebowman

OK. Let's see if YouTube is functional tonight, since I'm not done with Steely Dan.






Not the one I originally went looking for, but once I ran across it, I had to post it. Ladies and gentlemen, give it up for Walter Becker! And doesn't Donald Fagen look like De. Strangelove?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here comes another.






The Royal Scam is possibly my most love Dan album!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Got another one for you.






When we saw them at Star Lake, this was the encore song. The entire audience was on its feet singing! I haven't heard these songs in years, and what amazes me is how the lyrics come right back to you. I start the video playing and find myself singing right along.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Got one more for you. A reaction post.






This wasn't even the reaction vid I was looking for, but it's yet another great Dan song! You can tell that these guys are writing from real life experience.


----------



## buckeyebowman

No, that wasn't it! What's going on? Slight glitches in the programming? Let's try again.






Let's see what this did.

Nope! Didn't work. Don't know why my computer won't let go of that link. Time to move on, I'll try again tomorrow!


----------



## Lazy 8

Perhaps this is it?


----------



## bassplayer

It's a Grand Funk kinda mornin'....enjoy!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Heck fire, it's a Grand Funk kinda night!


----------



## Lazy 8

I don't need a whole lot of money...


----------



## jdl447




----------



## Lazy 8

jdl447 said:


>


Now we're cooking. Welcome aboard JD!


----------



## buckeyebowman

This is getting too close to the bottom of the page. Let's look for something from the heartland.






Talk about being on the road again!


----------



## glasseyes

My favorite grand funk
Inside looking out


----------



## glasseyes

My favorite grand funk
Inside Looking Out


----------



## Lazy 8

Welcome aboard glasseyes. Great choice! But I like everythingthat GFR sings.


----------



## Lazy 8

One great Grand Funk song deserves another...


----------



## glasseyes

Lazy 8 said:


> Welcome aboard glasseyes. Great choice! But I like everythingthat GFR sings.


Actually when the wife and I bought our 1979 MGB, two years ago the first thing I did was buy all the GF cds . I had a 1971 MGB when I was 18, and now it brings back lots of memories.
Only seen them once in concert but they are still my favorite group


----------



## glasseyes

Another favorite,, I Can Feel Him In The Morning,,


----------



## Lazy 8

Another great tune GE. I can't say they are my #1 band but they're definitely in my top 5.


----------



## buckeyebowman

GFR was the first live rock concert I ever went to. Let's see what else I can find that you might like.






Ahh, yes! Here's a local band from Y'town that I think you might find tasty!


----------



## Lazy 8

Love it BEB! I found this GFR and it reminds me of when I saw Foghat. It was a free for all.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Let's see what else I can find.






That'll do for now.


----------



## Lazy 8

Great one BEB! That gal can wail.
The whole time I listened to her, I kept thinking that she reminded me of someone. Then it hit me. If you love Lynard, you'll love this...


----------



## Lazy 8

If this doesn't get you moving....nothing will.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh yeah. Loved me some CCR. Something from way back popped into my head yesterday. Let's see if i can find it.

Here's one of them.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's the other one.






Stand up was my first Tull album. It caused me to go and buy their first two, This Was and Benefit.


----------



## Lazy 8

Love it. Jethro Tull was the 2nd concert I ever saw. Late 60's. Steppenwolf was first.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Mellow evening. Turkey hangover.


----------



## Lazy 8

Nothing wrong with mellow tunes. I remember Brandy from the early 70's. I recall going to a food drive in and listening to it.
As far as mellow goes, I also like America and Bread.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Nothing wrong with mellow tunes. I remember Brandy from the early 70's. I recall going to a food drive in and listening to it.
> As far as mellow goes, I also like America and Bread.


Sister golden hair, my brother used to say that to me.
I also liked the bands you mentioned. I actually like a lot of different music. I like rock bands that have orcastra music, Train, Rod Stewart.... the list goes on and on. I have really been into Chris Stapleton and his wife Morgan lately. Before he started performing he wrote many number one songs for various artist. The video below with Justin Timberlake is great! I know this is a rock page, hope no one minds.


----------



## Lazy 8

Rock page or not, that's a great tune. Thank you!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Absolutely!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Let's see what else we can find! Here's one I've always liked.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## bassplayer

Sgirl said:


>


I completely wore out my copy of Wild Eyed Southern Boys album!!! Great stuff!!


----------



## Sgirl

bassplayer said:


> I completely wore out my copy of Wild Eyed Southern Boys album!!! Great stuff!!


I hear ya, I had a hard time choosing which song to post. I think I have this on record, cassette and cd.


----------



## Lazy 8

You all are taking me way back and it's my turn. Remember Poco w/Richie Furay?


----------



## Sgirl

You know I like Jeff Lynn, seemed like who ever he paired up with I was hooked. A great talent.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> You all are taking me way back and it's my turn. Remember Poco w/Richie Furay?


Wow, I had to listen to this to remember. The name just didn't ring a bell. Great tune, I like the horn. 🤗


----------



## Sgirl

I love watching this on my 60 inch TV with surround. Always liked Pete Gabriel and man, talk about a chick with a set of lungs!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> You know I like Jeff Lynn, seemed like who ever he paired up with I was hooked. A great talent.


Great tune. I know somebody else who'll like this one. 
@bobk


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> I love watching this on my 60 inch TV with surround. Always liked Pete Gabriel and man, talk about a chick with a set of lungs!!


Love Gabriel and 41 million can't go wrong with this one...


----------



## Lazy 8

How a Drug Bust Helped Break Up Buffalo Springfield


Members of Buffalo Springfield and their pal Eric Clapton were arrested after a call about loud music on March 20, 1968.




ultimateclassicrock.com


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

That deserves another one!






Jeff Lynne is a musical genius! When you put together a group that includes Bob Dylan, George Harrison, Tom Petty, and Roy Orbison, and they elect you as their musical director, nothing else needs to be said!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Great tune. I know somebody else who'll like this one.
> @bobk


Indeed!


----------



## buckeyebowman

After looking at this thread again, I noticed the top page in the "recommended reading" segment was titled "best band". Well, I got one for ya!






Admittedly, it's more roots music than classic rock, but still!


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> After looking at this thread again, I noticed the top page in the "recommended reading" segment was titled "best band". Well, I got one for ya!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, it's more roots music than classic rock, but still!


Love The Band!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Bassplayer, you got the 1,000th post!
To celebrate, how about some Led?


----------



## bobk

New video release from wildflower songs.Typical good lyrics from TP.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> New video release from wildflower songs.Typical good lyrics from TP.


Thanks Bob. Great tune. Great video. Such a shame he's gone.


----------



## Lazy 8

Jump in the psychedelic time machine with me...


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Jump in the psychedelic time machine with me...


Not trying to be racial,but Rare Earth was the first caucasian band ever signed by Motown Records


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Not trying to be racial,but Rare Earth was the first caucasian band ever signed by Motown Records


Never knew that!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Saw them in concert here in Youngstown. They had soul, no doubt about it. Think about their song "Get Ready". Can't you just imagine the Temptations doing it?


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Saw them in concert here in Youngstown. They had soul, no doubt about it. Think about their song "Get Ready". Can't you just imagine the Temptations doing it?


Bbm, I think your quote is great but to make it 100% accurate it should also say "soothe a crying baby and to love completely. JMO


----------



## Sgirl

Dipping into the early 80s.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


>


Been awhile since I've heard that one.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sgirl said:


> Bbm, I think your quote is great but to make it 100% accurate it should also say "soothe a crying baby and to love completely. JMO


Thanks Sgirl, but it's not my quote. It's by science fiction writer Robert A. Heinlein.


----------



## Lazy 8

Just ran across [email protected]


----------



## buckeyebowman

Can't let this fall off the first page. Let me look around and see what I can find that folks might like.






Thought I'd stay local and go old school. Wish the mix was better, but it was 1972!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Can't let this fall off the first page. Let me look around and see what I can find that folks might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd stay local and go old school. Wish the mix was better, but it was 1972!





buckeyebowman said:


> Can't let this fall off the first page. Let me look around and see what I can find that folks might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd stay local and go old school. Wish the mix was better, but it was 1972!


These guys remind me of early Cream.
Here's a classic.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Might be my all time favorite Zep song! Believe it or not, this was bouncing around in my head to be a good one to post up! Great minds think alike!


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Can't let this fall off the first page. Let me look around and see what I can find that folks might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd stay local and go old school. Wish the mix was better, but it was 1972!


Classic to where?
Good tune but not familiar with the bands you post as local.
I grew up seeing bands on osu's campus, many who went famous like Joe Walsh, must have seen him 30 times or more. I have to think a bit cause I know there are several more but I'm cooking so gotta run before the chicken burns.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Just ran across [email protected]


Just saw the post UT. I actually watched it live.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Sgirl said:


> Classic to where?
> Good tune but not familiar with the bands you post as local.
> I grew up seeing bands on osu's campus, many who went famous like Joe Walsh, must have seen him 30 times or more. I have to think a bit cause I know there are several more but I'm cooking so gotta run before the chicken burns.


Glass Harp was from Youngstown. The guitarist, Phil Keaggy, was in a couple of other bands before forming Glass Harp. I think he lives in Nashville now, and has recorded over 50 albums, quite a few of them acoustic. Drummer John Sferra has worked with all kinds of people since Glass harp parted amicably in the early 70's after recording 3 albums. Bassist Danny Pecchio was recruited from another local band, The Poppy, to replace the original bassist who left to join another local ban The Human Beingz, who actually had a top 40 radio hit. After Glass Harp he did quite a bit of work with Michael Stanley Band.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Glass Harp was from Youngstown. The guitarist, Phil Keaggy, was in a couple of other bands before forming Glass Harp. I think he lives in Nashville now, and has recorded over 50 albums, quite a few of them acoustic. Drummer John Sferra has worked with all kinds of people since Glass harp parted amicably in the early 70's after recording 3 albums. Bassist Danny Pecchio was recruited from another local band, The Poppy, to replace the original bassist who left to join another local ban The Human Beingz, who actually had a top 40 radio hit. After Glass Harp he did quite a bit of work with Michael Stanley Band.


Thanks Buckeye, Will read up on them. I applaud your memory!


----------



## Lazy 8

Michael Stanley Band is the only one I recognize.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Just saw the post UT. I actually watched it live.


Whoa...I shoulda known.


----------



## Sgirl

Lazy 8 said:


> Michael Stanley Band is the only one I recognize.


Same here.


----------



## bassplayer

Ran across this cover of the old Kinks tune......fantastic harmonies and the gal playin' the upright bass is an absolute badass!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Ran across this cover of the old Kinks tune......fantastic harmonies and the gal playin' the upright bass is an absolute badass!!


You're right about that gal. Thanks brother.


----------



## jdl447




----------



## Lazy 8

I was lucky enough to see the Stones in Houston back in the early 80's.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Ran across this cover of the old Kinks tune......fantastic harmonies and the gal playin' the upright bass is an absolute badass!!


Ran across this cover of Thunderstruck...


----------



## Lazy 8

Love this tune...


----------



## buckeyebowman

I second that motion.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I second that motion.


Thanks brother. That takes me back.


----------



## Lazy 8

Pretty sure this is a repeat offender but it's worth it again. I love the acoustical guitar throughout but especially solo, "In the Beginning."
Enjoy...


----------



## buckeyebowman

I have wondered why we haven't seen more of this guy!






So I took care of it.


----------



## Sgirl

Ole Vince Gill sure has been around.


----------



## Sgirl

Lil Jackson Browne


----------



## Sgirl

Merry Christmas you guys!


----------



## Sgirl

Hey if you guys are on facebook you can join a page called Central Ohio's Rock & Roll Scrapbook. It is worth a look Those are the venues that I seen so many up and coming greats. Maybe you will recognize some of the bands from your side of town too.


----------



## Sgirl

buckeyebowman said:


> Can't let this fall off the first page. Let me look around and see what I can find that folks might like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought I'd stay local and go old school. Wish the mix was better, but it was 1972!


I just came across some stories about Glass Harp on that Facebook page I mentioned. Was mentioned they opened up for John Waters at the Canton Skateland. And also at the Canton Auditorium.


----------



## Lazy 8

Sgirl said:


> Hey if you guys are on facebook you can join a page called Central Ohio's Rock & Roll Scrapbook. It is worth a look Those are the venues that I seen so many up and coming greats. Maybe you will recognize some of the bands from your side of town too.


Thanks Sgirl but I'm an old schooler who hates Facebook. This is as close to social media as I get.


----------



## bassplayer

Gettin' my southern rock fix tonight...


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Gettin' my southern rock fix tonight...


Oh yea! I call that Southern Fried Rock! That's some driving rock.


----------



## Lazy 8

No Styx?


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Oh yea! I call that Southern Fried Rock! That's some driving rock.


Yep, you cannot drive the speed limit with this cranked up!!! Same thing with "Call Me The Breeze"!!


----------



## Smitty82




----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> No Styx?


Oh boy, that one brings back some great memories.


----------



## buckeyebowman

bassplayer said:


> Gettin' my southern rock fix tonight...


Way back in the day, we had driven 14 hours overnight back from out Canadian fishing trip. I unpacked, cleaned my fish, cut the grass, showered, did a couple loads of laundry, when my buddy calls saying that Molly Hatchet is playing downtown that night, and there were still some tix available! Let's go! So, we went, got a righteous buzz on, and had a great time. Then I got up the next morning and went to work driving a beer truck! God! It was good to be young!

You want Styx? Lemme see.






Here's one of my favorites, but I have more!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's another one, and I will now try to see if I can place 2 videos in one post! 






Wish me luck, I'm verging on David Blaine territory here!






It appears to have worked! We will see when I hit Post reply. Fingers crossed.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yes! I figured it out! I'm not all that computer literate, but I am not stupid, and I've been able to figure some work arounds! Still haven't found the one I want, even though I like these a lot. I'll keep looking. I like to go on binges like this, and it just occurred to me that I should revisit The Band after I get through with this.






That's one of the one's I was looking for and found another while I was at it! I really like this a lot! I think this country needs a bit more of this attitude. Seeing these young people gives me hope for the future.






So there you are!


----------



## Lazy 8

Love them all brother!
The wife and I were lucky enough to catch Dennis DeYoung, a rock group (sounded exactly like the Styx band but they weren't) and a 40 piece orchestra at the Palace Theatre in downtown Columbus. I'll never forget it.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Some of those tribute bands are pretty good. The Warren amphitheater puts on a series of concerts every Summer featuring them. Two of my favorites are "Wish You Were Here" a Pink Floyd tribute, and "Zoso" a Led Zeppelin tribute.


----------



## Lazy 8

Two of my favorites off one of my favorite ZZ Top albums. I love the transition from one to the other. Tres Hombres...


----------



## Lazy 8

You might notice me playing a lot of Zepplin.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Nice! Tasty! After the RP video played something popped up for a Styx video where they played at the grand re-opening of the Paradise Theater in Chicago. I listened to the first 2 songs, and this show starts out absolutely ON FIRE!!!!. I'll post the link here in case anybody wants to check it out. Close to 2 hours long, so I'll have to block out some time to watch it from start to finish. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Happy New Years friends. May it be 100% better then 2020!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

I actually met Rob Halford in a hotel bar in Baltimore. He was having a few beers before heading to the concert venue.


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> I actually met Rob Halford in a hotel bar in Baltimore. He was having a few beers before heading to the concert venue.


I don't know the technology to post videos as you guys do,but one of my all time favorites is "White Room" by Cream,what a great 3 man band


----------



## Sgirl

SICKOFIT said:


> I don't know the technology to post videos as you guys do,but one of my all time favorites is "White Room" by Cream,what a great 3 man band


----------



## Lazy 8

I like Clapton and I'll give him credit...but I love the Moody Blues. I was weaned on, Every Good Boy Deserves Favor. 
I think I'm an old ******* hillbilly hippie.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Sgirl said:


>


Thank you. You made my night


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> I like Clapton and I'll give him credit...but I love the Moody Blues. I was weaned on, Every Good Boy Deserves Favor.
> I think I'm an old ******* hillbilly hippie.


Another great band


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Another great band


I ain't sickofthis, sickofit!


----------



## bassplayer

Sgirl said:


>


Jack Bruce didn't get nearly enough credit for Cream IMO..great bassist and singer


----------



## SICKOFIT

bassplayer said:


> Jack Bruce didn't get nearly enough credit for Cream IMO..great bassist and singer


I'll tell you another great bass player that gets very little credit... Paul McCartney. Just sit back and listen to almost any Beatles song & pay attention to the bass lines that he plays. Very impressive to me


----------



## bassplayer

SICKOFIT said:


> I'll tell you another great bass player that gets very little credit... Paul McCartney. Just sit back and listen to almost any Beatles song & pay attention to the bass lines that he plays. Very impressive to me


Agreed!!! Paul was a monster melodic bass player and got more credit for singing and song writing. When I first learned to play "I Saw Her Standing There", my respect for him went through the roof!! Great bass line!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Plus, the bass he played I thought looked super cool! Heard this song today on the radio. First time in a long time.






Here's another one I've always liked.


----------



## Lazy 8

This oughta mellow things out a tad...


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> Plus, the bass he played I thought looked super cool! Heard this song today on the radio. First time in a long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another one I've always liked.


I wore this album out!!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

bassplayer said:


> I wore this album out!!!!


I'd actually forgotten how good it was! Nothing but hits. I should have just posted the entire album!


----------



## Lazy 8

We lost another one. Mick Bolton, keyboardist for Mott the Hoople passed.
I don't think they ever got enough notoriety. Here's one of my favorites...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

One of the more musically inventive bands I've heard.






Here's another one I like. Oldie!


----------



## Lazy 8

You did some digging BEBM. I love the older less played songs. It's like Channel 27 on XM radio. It's called deep tracks.


----------



## SICKOFIT

bassplayer said:


> Jack Bruce didn't get nearly enough credit for Cream IMO..great bassist and singer


If you want to see an amazing bass performance,if you get the opportunity, watch the Cream concert from Royal Albert Hall from I believe 1968,which was their last live performance together. Jack Bruce just tears it up with a bass with no frets nonetheless. I have seen it several times on Spectrum channel AXTV


----------



## SICKOFIT

SICKOFIT said:


> If you want to see an amazing bass performance,if you get the opportunity, watch the Cream concert from Royal Albert Hall from I believe 1968,which was their last live performance together. Jack Bruce just tears it up with a bass with no frets nonetheless. I have seen it several times on Spectrum channel AXTV


Sorry that's AXSTV


----------



## bassplayer

I've always liked this one from Jack. Always impressed from playing a fretless bass and singing....extremely difficult to do!!


----------



## SICKOFIT

bassplayer said:


> I've always liked this one from Jack. Always impressed from playing a fretless bass and singing....extremely difficult to do!!


I did notice on one shot of Jack's bass that they showed at the Royal Albert Hall concert it appeared that there were red dots going up the side of his bass where the frets would be on the front of the bass. Guess that gives him something to work off of


----------



## buckeyebowman

ttt I think we need a couple more Boston songs.











Enjoy!


----------



## 40xmax

scioto_alex said:


> Sometimes when you look up old favorite titles on youtube, you can find a lot of material that never made it to the vinyl. One good example is The Who's _Live at Leeds_ that has all the familiar cuts from the LP but at least as much other material.
> 
> Or, remember the album cover for a Blind Faith album, showing a bare-breasted teenage girl holding a model of some kind of supersonic jet? (You couldn't print that these days.) The digital version of that album goes on and on and it's all good jams that you've seldom heard.


Live at Leeds is IMO one of the absolute best live performances of all time,; absolutely nothing synthetic about it...just my 2.5 cents


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeah, Live at Leeds really surprised me. It was such a raw, visceral sound compared to their studio albums.


----------



## slipsinker

good one here!



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2540401922925965


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Mr. Sinker! That's OLD...CLASSIC...ZEPPELIN!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## chumthrower

Lazy 8 said:


> Many if you have seen me post up a song from Deep Purple or another group. Well, I thought why not one of nothing but Classic Rock from the 60's and 70's. But with a small twist. And EZ...no 80's Hair Bands allowed. This ain't Rogaine Rocks.
> The twist is a small intro into the song. I'll start it out with one of my top 3 groups. I remember buying this album. As a matter of fact, I still have it. That and my old Sansui stereo. 200 watt speakers. (Prolly why I have Tinnitus today!)
> One of my favorite albums. Led Zeppelin's Houses of the Holy. Over the Hill
> Crank it up!


I saw the Jefferson Airplane at the Fillmore East in ‘68. I was absolutely smitten with Grace Slick. She was the poster girl of psychedelic music. Very pretty girl, cutting edge music and lyrics, unmistakable voice.


----------



## Lazy 8

chumthrower said:


> I saw the Jefferson Airplane at the Fillmore East in ‘68. I was absolutely smitten with Grace Slick. She was the poster girl of psychedelic music. Very pretty girl, cutting edge music and lyrics, unmistakable voice.


Right on brother. I envy you. Here's the group at Woodstock. I could not find one live performance from Fillmore. I like run, run, run, runawayyyyyy.


----------



## Lazy 8

What? No Floyd?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I don't know how this happened, but I just found out today that BOC released it's first new album in 19 years! It is titled "The Symbol Remains!" And it rocks! Look for it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Is this it?


----------



## buckeyebowman

That's it!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Just lucked into some YouTube vids of a local Youngstown band that I'd forgotten about! This is Poobah from 1979.






Found another good one!






This album was recorded in 1979 at Peppermint Studios in Youngstown, OH. IO!


----------



## Lazy 8

They've got a great sound that is definitely from that era. The lead singer reminds of Plant until he hits those high notes.


----------



## leeabu

Love me some Little Feat.


----------



## Lazy 8

How about a live rendition of Dixie Chicken?


----------



## bassplayer

leeabu said:


> Love me some Little Feat.


Ritchie Hayward, Kenny Gradney, and Sam Clayton was a crazy, funky rhythm section


----------



## ress

Got these today. Just like being there?
















Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> Got these today. Just like being there?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


Ressy, I got me a pair also. Don't think mine are as fancy as yours but I love em.
How about a little Free Ride?


----------



## Lazy 8

I went in today for an MRI of my shoulder and for those who don't know, most places ask what you're favorite music is and put some cushioned head phones on you before sending you in.
Mine was Classic Rock (I know...duh) the first song was one of my favorites by one of my favorite bands...


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## Sgirl

Anyone recall this?


----------



## Sgirl




----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I went in today for an MRI of my shoulder and for those who don't know, most places ask what you're favorite music is and put some cushioned head phones on you before sending you in.
> Mine was Classic Rock (I know...duh) the first song was one of my favorites by one of my favorite bands...


Were you at Grant? When having some back surgery done there they ask me the same question. I told them Bruce Hornsby and none of them had heard of him. Later on the nurse came over to me and said she really liked my choice of music.


----------



## ress

Have a cat scan Tuesday at OSU. Going to tell them "Crank It"!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Were you at Grant? When having some back surgery done there they ask me the same question. I told them Bruce Hornsby and none of them had heard of him. Later on the nurse came over to me and said she really liked my choice of music.


Love Bruce Hornsby and the Range. No I was at Polaris. It's just an MRI clinic. They have an "open" one. Yea, I freak out in the standard ones. A couple of years ago I was having one and I'm so big my elbows scraped the sides going in and after I was in I made the mistake of opening my eyes. Bad move.


----------



## Lazy 8

Don't think this song needs an intro...


----------



## Sgirl

Sure takes me back. 
🤗 🙃🤗🍻🤗


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks sgirl. Don Kirshner and the Eagles both take me back!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Love Bruce Hornsby and the Range. No I was at Polaris. It's just an MRI clinic. They have an "open" one. Yea, I freak out in the standard ones. A couple of years ago I was having one and I'm so big my elbows scraped the sides going in and after I was in I made the mistake of opening my eyes. Bad move.


I can fall asleep in the standard mri. Good ear plugs are a must.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I can fall asleep in the standard mri. Good ear plugs are a must.


I used to be able to but anymore it seems I've developed a case of claustrophobia. What brought it on was my elbows scraping the sides on the way in and I made the mistake of opening my eyes once I was in there. Bad move!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Ran into this quite by accident. Best version of the song I have ever heard by the original band from 1976


----------



## Lazy 8

Darn good song BEB. ^^^


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## ress




----------



## ress

Put a tear in your eye?


----------



## ress




----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


>


How do you get a couple of hundred people to slow their busy lives down enough to make the stand still? Play some Floyd. Beautiful song. Beautiful rendition. If I where there, I'd be singing the loudest. (Even though I can't sing. Thanks Ressy.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## ress

I thought not "The" REO


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Ressy, who are these guys? Here's what it reminds me of.


----------



## ress

Just surfing youtube. Looks like their self taught. Several videos of them. Pretty good!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## lawrence1

Sgirl said:


> Sure takes me back.
> 🤗 🙃🤗🍻🤗


Love me some Eagles!

A good friend of mines dad (WW2 Veteran) really liked the Eagles when they first came out on the radio until one night they was watching TV and the Eagles came on, once he seen that long hair he no longer liked their music. LOL


----------



## Lazy 8

lawrence1 said:


> Love me some Eagles!
> 
> A good friend of mines dad (WW2 Veteran) really liked the Eagles when they first came out on the radio until one night they was watching TV and the Eagles came on, once he seen that long hair he no longer liked their music. LOL


I love the Eagles also. Who remembers their long hair? Mine was long but not as long as their's.


----------



## ress

This guy is good.


----------



## Lazy 8

He's a little psychedelic. Far out man


----------



## hatteras1

A long-lost 1970s Aerosmith van was recently found in Massachusetts and fixed up by ‘American Pickers’.


----------



## Lazy 8

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 464465
> 
> A long-lost 1970s Aerosmith van was recently found in Massachusetts and fixed up by ‘American Pickers’.


I repeat...far out man.


----------



## PeterG7

No song just a rant

I’m listening to “classic rock” station when Money for nothing comes on, great song but something is wrong.

Heard again before I realize they cut verse 2.

this PC crap is even invading the 70’s, I got no place left to hide.

Don’t know when it happened but they even doctored the official vid on YouTube.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bassplayer

PeterG7 said:


> No song just a rant
> 
> I’m listening to “classic rock” station when Money for nothing comes on, great song but something is wrong.
> 
> Heard again before I realize they cut verse 2.
> 
> this PC crap is even invading the 70’s, I got no place left to hide.
> 
> Don’t know when it happened but they even doctored the official vid on YouTube.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree!!! Imagine if Mel Brooks released "Blazing Saddles" today!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

bassplayer said:


> I agree!!! Imagine if Mel Brooks released "Blazing Saddles" today!!


A few years before she died, my Brother and I discovered that our Mom had never seen Blazing Saddles or Young Frankenstein. So my Bro thought up "movie night with Mom"! He'd burn a fresh DVD, I'd bring beer for me & him, and pizza for everybody, and watch the movies. Our Mom just howled! But then she made the remark, "He couldn't make that movie today!" And this was 10-12 years ago!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Oh! I kind of forgot why I chimed in here. It's pledge time! So be checking the listings for your local PBS station for some really good music! Tonight they had the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, in a concert at Ryman Auditorium in 2015 to celebrate their 50th anniversary as a band! Included were a bunch of guest artists including John Prine, Vince Gill, Allison Krause, and Jackson Browne, among others! What a great show!

And don't think you completely missed it. Sometimes they repeat these shows. Watching it left me with one overarching question. Does John McEuen play every string instrument ever invented? And does he play them all incredibly well?!


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> Oh! I kind of forgot why I chimed in here. It's pledge time! So be checking the listings for your local PBS station for some really good music! Tonight they had the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, in a concert at Ryman Auditorium in 2015 to celebrate their 50th anniversary as a band! Included were a bunch of guest artists including John Prine, Vince Gill, Allison Krause, and Jackson Browne, among others! What a great show!
> 
> And don't think you completely missed it. Sometimes they repeat these shows. Watching it left me with one overarching question. Does John McEuen play every string instrument ever invented? And does he play them all incredibly well?!


I got to see them years ago at the Capitol Music Hall in Wheeling. John McEuen wasn't with them at this show, but they had Bernie Leadon, one of the founding members of the Eagles, with them. I think all of them are outstanding multi-instrumentalists!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Boys and girls, I'm sure I've played at least one other version of this song before...but it bares repeating. Bridge of Sighs. It's a classic.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmmm...no Robin Trower fans???
Here's some Major Tom action with a twist. Don't give up on it.


----------



## Lazy 8

...and now the original...


----------



## ress

nice to hear a little different


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes it is. Nice job. I kept waiting for her to slide off that chair. Barely hanging on.


----------



## Lazy 8

How about a little Sweet "acoustical" Melissa? Dickie Betts on lead.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's another one that just popped into my head out of nowhere. Loved this song back in the day.






Oh, and here's another one. Can't have too much of a good thing!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks BEB, I remember both of them very well. Little trip down memory lane.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

Today is David Gilmour's 75th birthday.






Today is also the day of Michael Stanley's passing!






Shine on, David. RIP Michael!


----------



## Lazy 8

More Floyd trivia.


https://posts.google.com/share/iT2YoKXw?sa=X&ved=0ahUKEwip_-HU8qDvAhVLheAKHfJJDUQQrpcBCA8


----------



## Lazy 8

I just found out that Alan Parsons was once a sound engineer for Pink Floyd.


----------



## Lazy 8

First the live version of my theme song. I was in 11th grade when this was performed.


----------



## Lazy 8

...and now the production version...


----------



## Lazy 8

One of the best songs ever...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Today 4/25/2021 would have been Michael Stanley's 73rd birthday. 











I thought a little tribute would be in order.


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen brother.


----------



## ress

Thought of Lazy when I listened to this.


----------



## Lazy 8

Great ballad Ressy. While I was never a coal miner, it runs deep in my heritage being from southern WV.
The kids got talent.


----------



## bassplayer

I've never was much of an Elton John fan, but I've got to learn this for an upcoming acoustic gig......


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> I've never was much of an Elton John fan, but I've got to learn this for an upcoming acoustic gig......


I'm with you on Elton there BH. His toons are alright but the lyrics are whole 'nother animal. They don't make a lot of sense to me.
Good luck. That toon will prolly get stuck in your crawl for a week.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Today is Eric Clapton's 76th birthday.






From the reunion concert in 2005. Some great slide work by Clapton. Huh! That's not what I wanted to post! Wonder what happened? Let me try again. OK, the link posted the whole 5 song segment of the concert. Nothing wrong with more Cream right?


----------



## Lazy 8

Cream, Cream and more Cream.


----------



## bassplayer

Check out "Beware of Mr Baker", it's a great documentary about Ginger


----------



## Lazy 8

This one popped up out of nowhere and ironically it's one of my favorites. Old Doobie Bros.


----------



## ress

different type of talent


----------



## Lazy 8

He was good Ressy. A little to heavy metal for me. I'm more of a Doobie Bro kinda guy.
Eagles, Alan Parsons, Allman Bros.


----------



## Lazy 8

Even a little Bread from now and then.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> This one popped up out of nowhere and ironically it's one of my favorites. Old Doobie Bros.


Great band for many years now. Curious why it took so long for them to be inducted into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame. At first,when Tommy Johnston got sick & was replaced by Michael McDonald,I just could not listen to them anymore. Since I have aged quite a bit since then, plus the advent of Yacht Rock & the Bridge on Sirius XM radio, it's not too difficult to listen to any more. Tommy still rocks though


----------



## Lazy 8

Did you say Yacht Rock?


----------



## ress

international players


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> international players


Ressy, that ol boy can pick!


----------



## ress

Like watching those videos. Sound had been filtered their hidden talents

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## ress

head phones required


----------



## Lazy 8

Rusty Young, co-founder of Poco, passes away at 75 of a heart attack.
Richie Furay sang lead and Rusty played the petal steel guitar. (Which is one of my favorite instruments along with a mandolin)
You can hear Rusty playing on this song.


----------



## ress

can't wait til concerts are back


----------



## Lazy 8

ress said:


> can't wait til concerts are back


I can't imagine who I'd want to see. My groups have either disbanded, are too old or gone.
BUT I STILL HAVE UTUBE, MY CD's and XM!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Don't know when the big shows will be back, but the Warren Amphitheatre announced its lineup for this Summer. All tribute bands, but some of them are pretty good. Like Zoso (Led Zep), Wish You Were Here (Pink Floyd). Also, Rick Neilsen (Cheap Trick) has formed a band with his 2 Sons and his Daughter in Law. Sounds like that could be a rockin' show!


----------



## Lazy 8

Take me across the water....


----------



## Lazy 8

Hmm, 251 million hits...


----------



## Lazy 8

How about one of my favorites...Southern Fried Rock...


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> How about one of my favorites...Southern Fried Rock...


Now that's right in my wheelhouse!!


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Hmm, 251 million hits...


251,000,000 and 1


----------



## SICKOFIT

ress said:


> 251,000,000 and 1





ress said:


> 251,000,000 and 1


My favorite Floyd song of all time


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## ress

Boy ain't that the truth!

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

@bassplayer just for you. Might not be Classic Rock but it is classic.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> @bassplayer just for you. Might not be Classic Rock but it is classic.


Cool!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Cool!!!


Did you notice the dude in the blue baseball cap?


----------



## Lazy 8

Dreaded double tap.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you notice the dude in the blue baseball cap?


Yep, I saw Mr Paisley years ago in the downstairs of a restaurant in New Phila opening for John Anderson........his guitar playing was dang good even then


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Yep, I saw Mr Paisley years ago in the downstairs of a restaurant in New Phila opening for John Anderson........his guitar playing was dang good even then


Yup, Brad's a local boy from Glen Dale, WV. Up Wheeling way along the Ohio River.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Did you notice the dude in the blue baseball cap?


My only guess is Brad Paisley?


----------



## SICKOFIT

SICKOFIT said:


> My only guess is Brad Paisley?


What a bonehead. I did not see the previous 2 posts before I commented. I need more gin I guess


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> What a bonehead. I did not see the previous 2 posts before I commented. I need more gin I guess


Bingo on both counts. Brad and mo gin.


----------



## ress

rock n roll will never die


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Ressy. When I was her age I was riding my bicycle and shooting my slingshot.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've heard some people say that exposing young children to a STEM (Science, Technology, Engineering, & Math) curriculum is a mistake. They could not be more wrong! And you could substitute Music for the M. Kids are natural scientists. Put a group of young boys together and you have a team of engineers. We built a dam and backed up a pond so we could play hockey that winter. We calculated how high we would have to build the dam in order to create the size pond we wanted, and that dam held for a few years until a big storm washed it out. 

Look how that girl can play after just one year!


----------



## Lazy 8

Well said BEB.


----------



## ress

Something like training a pet. Start soon as possible. Our 2 boys were in preschool at 4 yrs old. Both graduated with above 4.0. The hard part as a parent is to still let them be boys. Think we did good. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Southern Fried Rock?


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Southern Fried Rock?


Always loved early Hatchet with Danny Joe Brown


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Always loved early Hatchet with Danny Joe Brown


Definitely


----------



## bassplayer

This is a great song that I've always liked playing live....


----------



## Lazy 8

Dang...


----------



## Lazy 8

I cannot believe this song is 51 years old!


----------



## buckeyebowman

bassplayer said:


> This is a great song that I've always liked playing live....


Sweet! This is proof positive that the guitars don't always have to be blazing in order to make a great song!



Lazy 8 said:


> Dang...


Wow! And this is proof positive that it sure doesn't hurt!


----------



## Timjim

some early Bob seger


----------



## Timjim

bob with a little help from the eagles


----------



## Timjim

it's a girl my lord in a flat bed ford slow'n down to take a look at me


----------



## Lazy 8

Bassplayer, please tell me y'all play this song.


----------



## buckeyebowman

For some reason this old album popped up in my brain yesterday. I just had to find and post it!






This is the old days!


----------



## Lazy 8

I think Hendrix was so far ahead of music of his time that it stunk. His music is still great. Hey Joe, where you going with that...


----------



## Timjim




----------



## Lazy 8

Very nice! One gud tune deserves another.


----------



## Lazy 8

You gotta either be old or listen to rock to get this...


----------



## ress

Goodin

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> You gotta either be old or listen to rock to get this...


Signs,Signs,Everywhere a Sign. Imagine that,me workin for you


----------



## redhawk fisherman

Original version of that song is fantastic, but I think I like Tesla's version even more!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


>


There are parts of that song that i like, and parts that I don't. Like, "What gives you the right to keep me out an keep mother nature in", is totally ignorant! It's because I OWN that land and you don't! And as far as Mother Nature goes, I have absolutely no control there! She can go wherever she wants!

When I was of college age, and totally stupid, I thought that this was the height of critical comment! After I matured a bit, I realized that it was the height of immature dumbassery!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bassplayer

This is pretty cool!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> This is pretty cool!!!


That there's funny/and ain't right at the same time.


----------



## Lazy 8

I consider this to be some Southern Fried Rock. Great song.


----------



## Lazy 8

Love the transition from one song to the next.


----------



## Lazy 8

One of my favorite groups and tune.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> One of my favorite groups and tune.


Great choice right there


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Love the transition from one song to the next.


One of my favorites!!! This pic of the food reminds me of one of the things I've missed about albums....reading the liner notes and the extra pics!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

BP - the pic of the food reminds me of this meme.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ok, some more Alan Parsons because I like 'em and this is such a beautiful song.


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom Petty factoids... 








Listen to Tom Petty's Unreleased 'You Don't Know How It Feels' Recording From Home Studio in 1993


A home studio version of the popular Tom Petty song, "You Don't Know How It Feels," was recently released for fans to experience.



outsider.com


----------



## ress

Lazy 8 said:


> Ok, some more Alan Parsons because I like 'em and this is such a beautiful song.


Sounds great with the beats headphones on


----------



## ress




----------



## ress

Mods clean up please

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

This is kinda freaky...


----------



## Lazy 8

A song that needs no intro and a melancholy presentation.


----------



## Lazy 8

Ever heard of the Rossington Collins band? They're Lynryd Skynyrd survivors. This rendition has Travis Tritt singing. More Southern Fried Rock.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Great song, and a great rendition of it! I really enjoyed the southern rock period!


----------



## Lazy 8

Another one of my favorite groups.


----------



## Lazy 8

And yet another goodie.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> And yet another goodie.


Fantastic band for many years now. Their orchestration and arrangements are simply amazing. Jeff Lynne is a superstar in my opinion.If you ever get the opportunity to view their concert at Royal Albert Hall make sure to watch. They sing every hit song they ever recorded,and it sounds just like they are in the studio


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Fantastic band for many years now. Their orchestration and arrangements are simply amazing. Jeff Lynne is a superstar in my opinion.If you ever get the opportunity to view their concert at Royal Albert Hall make sure to watch. They sing every hit song they ever recorded,and it sounds just like they are in the studio


I couldn't find that one but I found this live come back version from 20 years ago.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Saw the flying saucer tour at the old Cleveland stadium back in the day. Amazing! The sound board looked as big as a pickup truck, and the sound quality was incredible!

When Harrison, Dylan, Orbison and Petty join up to form the Traveling Wilbury's, and they, elect Jeff Lynne as musical director, that says something!


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> Saw the flying saucer tour at the old Cleveland stadium back in the day. Amazing! The sound board looked as big as a pickup truck, and the sound quality was incredible!
> 
> When Harrison, Dylan, Orbison and Petty join up to form the Traveling Wilbury's, and they, elect Jeff Lynne as musical director, that says something!


It's a real shame that 3 of the members all died prematurely. I can only imagine the music that they would have made if they had the opportunity to continue. 1st album actually won a Grammy too


----------



## Lazy 8

It's not officially summer until I've heard this song, had a mess of fried yellow summer squash and bacon and tomato on toast.
I'm getting there. One down, two to go.


----------



## Lazy 8

40 years old. I call that classic.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Good one, Lazy. Heard this band mentioned the other day.






I think almost every man can relate to the above.


----------



## Lazy 8

Definitely heard the first one by the Tubes (many times) but not the second one. I can honestly say I've never heard that one before.


----------



## Lazy 8

This one takes me back.


----------



## bobk

buckeyebowman said:


> Saw the flying saucer tour at the old Cleveland stadium back in the day. Amazing! The sound board looked as big as a pickup truck, and the sound quality was incredible!
> 
> When Harrison, Dylan, Orbison and Petty join up to form the Traveling Wilbury's, and they, elect Jeff Lynne as musical director, that says something!


I was there. Awesome.


----------



## bobk

SICKOFIT said:


> It's a real shame that 3 of the members all died prematurely. I can only imagine the music that they would have made if they had the opportunity to continue. 1st album actually won a Grammy too


To have been in that room with all them would have been priceless.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Tom Petty factoids...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Tom Petty's Unreleased 'You Don't Know How It Feels' Recording From Home Studio in 1993
> 
> 
> A home studio version of the popular Tom Petty song, "You Don't Know How It Feels," was recently released for fans to experience.
> 
> 
> 
> outsider.com


Not a days goes by that I don’t listen to TP. He was a musical genius.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> 40 years old. I call that classic.


That’s a good one. Always cranked that one up.


----------



## night vision

Amy Lee just wow!


----------



## Lazy 8

night vision said:


> Amy Lee just wow!


Thanks NV. Nice rendition of one of my favorite songs.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> That’s a good one. Always cranked that one up.


X2!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Have to bring this ttt. Decided to stay local again.








Hope you like it.


----------



## ress

jamming on a tooo hot summer dayhttps://youtu.be/xu8CMdwBkl8?t=194


----------



## ress




----------



## SICKOFIT

ress said:


>





ress said:


>


Another great choice. Keep them coming


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some La Grange?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I've always liked this song. Can't find the exact version stuck in my mind, but this one is close.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a song a good friend on OGF turned me onto when he found out I have cancer. If you think, you'll know who he is.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Dude! What a great song! Thank you!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Dude! What a great song! Thank you!



You can thank bobk!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Thanks bobk!


----------



## Lazy 8

Joe Walsh in Columbus late this fall.


Redirect Notice


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's a song a good friend on OGF turned me onto when he found out I have cancer. If you think, you'll know who he is.


Music heals.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Music heals.


Amen brother. Whenever I'm messing around in the backyard I have a bluetooth speaker or my ewarbuds. When I'm mowing I have my Beats wired headphones and a little kitty bitty MP3 player supplying the sound. Yes, I still use a MP3 player. I actually have 2 and both are Sansa's. Loaded up with...
Deep Purple, Led Zepp II, IV and Houses of the Holy. America, Ted Nugent, Bread, Doobie Bros, Steppenwolf, Lynard Skynard and 3 Dog Night plus others.


----------



## ress

Love the street preformers. He must remix before posting but


----------



## ress

He is good!


----------



## Lazy 8

He's pretty good. Thanks Ressy.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Great tune!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Robert E. "Robby" Steinhardt, founding member of Kansas, and their violinist, died yesterday at the age of 71. He was acitve with the band from 1973 to 1982, and 1997 to 2006. Steinhardt is the violinist and lead vocalist from this offering on their second album.






There was actually kind of a negative review of this album, which stated that the longer songs required too much "active" listening. I guess that was written for people with short attention spans. Frankly, I think this song is brilliant!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Robert E. "Robby" Steinhardt, founding member of Kansas, and their violinist, died yesterday at the age of 71. He was acitve with the band from 1973 to 1982, and 1997 to 2006. Steinhardt is the violinist and lead vocalist from this offering on their second album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was actually kind of a negative review of this album, which stated that the longer songs required too much "active" listening. I guess that was written for people with short attention spans. Frankly, I think this song is brilliant!


And I as well. I was 10th row, dead center of a Heart concert in the Charleston Civic Center. 
Kansas played back up. Nobody wanted them to leave and Heart come out.


----------



## Lazy 8

I've loved Stevie before she joined Fleetwood. She and Lindsey Buckingham put out an album that I still have. The Buckingham Nick's. A bunch of songs from that album were re-recorded on to Rumors.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's another one for a good friend of mine.


----------



## Lazy 8

It's a sad day in the classic rock world. 








ZZ Top Bassist Dusty Hill Dead at 72


“We … will miss your steadfast presence, your good nature, and enduring commitment to providing that monumental bottom to the ‘Top.’ members Billy Gibbons and Frank Beard sa…




www.google.com


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> It's a sad day in the classic rock world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZZ Top Bassist Dusty Hill Dead at 72
> 
> 
> “We … will miss your steadfast presence, your good nature, and enduring commitment to providing that monumental bottom to the ‘Top.’ members Billy Gibbons and Frank Beard sa…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Noooooooooo!!!!!!! I "unlike" x 1000000000000


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> Noooooooooo!!!!!!! I "unlike" x 1000000000000


I heard the boys on 610 am today say he passed in his sleep. If that's true, there ain't no better way. But he was too young at 72.


----------



## cement569

zz top was one of the bands of my youth and they still are today. saw them back in the early 80,s and for 3 guys they put on one hell of a show.....rock and roll is good time music


----------



## Lazy 8

Amen brother. I love the transition from the first song to the next one here. Vintage ZZ.


----------



## Lazy 8

On we go. Anybody like early Stewart?


----------



## cement569

loved old stewart, my favorite was gasoline alley....wow im showing my age here


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

or this one...


----------



## cement569

and another favorite old stewart....every picture tells a story


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> On we go. Anybody like early Stewart?


OMG! I LOVED early Stewart! The thing was, that he was a "rock" artist, but his music was so close to country it was like the two genres were living side by side.



cement569 said:


> and another favorite old stewart....every picture tells a story


Not only does every picture tell a story, but Rod Stewart's early music also tells a story, which lies at the very heart of country music! Kind of strange, but I haven't heard those songs in years and yet, when the videos played, the lyrics came back to me instantly! I sang along!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Turns out it is Garth Hudson's 84th birthday. So, we need a little roots music from these guys!


----------



## Lazy 8

Damn, 2 great tunes. They don't make em like that no more. RIP Brother.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Damn, 2 great tunes. They don't make em like that no more. RIP Brother.


Garth Hudson is still alive, he's just 84 years old. He has a website.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Garth Hudson is still alive, he's just 84 years old. He has a website.


Whoops. Long live Garth!!!


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


>


Brilliant comic


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Brilliant comic


I figured this the best place for it.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> I figured this the best place for it.


Absolutely. That's one of the best one's I've ever seen


----------



## ress




----------



## ress




----------



## Lazy 8

Pretty cool, Ressy.


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

Delete


----------



## Lazy 8

What a beautiful tune. 
Tom passed way too early.


----------



## ress

latest vid


----------



## buckeyebowman

It would be nice if we could hear what they are saying! Sorry, but these people were remotely miced, and their voices were drowned out by distance and ambient noise! I'm not going to struggle to try to listen to an inaudible conversation!


----------



## ress

guess i dont have that problem when using head phones. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr

https://www.cnn.com/2021/08/24/entertainment/charlie-watts-dead/
One of the best, bet he had some great stories to tell ---- RIP Charlie Watts.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a little tribute to Charlie. It's only a few minutes long....


----------



## buckeyebowman

Haven't heard this one in a while. Actually heard it today on a radio sports talk show coming out of a break.






A band that's also lost a couple of members. I remember when my Brother came back from being stationed in Germany. He brought albums home, and a couple of them were AC/DC. High Voltage and Dirty Deeds. I asked him who they were since they were still unkown around here. All he said was, "They're from Australia and they just rock!"


----------



## buckeyebowman

I have no idea why this song popped into my head this morning. One of my favorite bands back in my college days. Hope I can find it because it's a real old oldie! Found it1


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> I have no idea why this song popped into my head this morning. One of my favorite bands back in my college days. Hope I can find it because it's a real old oldie! Found it1


Now we're cooking on the front burner! Great tune.
I think I graduated in '73!!!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Like that? Well, here's some more. From the album "Argus"






I also checked out a site called Sea of Tranquility. The guy there ranks albums. He ranked Wishbone's albums 2-1-3. In other words, their second album, Argus #1, their debut debut, self-titled album, Wishbone Ash #2, and their third album, There's the Rub, #3. Kind of like a lot of bands, their best stuff is at the beginning. However, he did say that just last year, in 2020, they released their 25th album, and he said it is very strong! Kind of going back to the roots.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


Great tune Bob! One great one deserves another...


----------



## Lazy 8

Remember this one?


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Remember this one?


Wow!!! Blast from the past!!! Thanks Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

John Paul Jones...


----------



## Lazy 8

...and now...that song by Led. One of my personal favorites. A little Led for the head...


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Bob. I hope to have that tune in my head all day!


----------



## Lazy 8

This is one of my favorites and if you can't quite understand it's meaning, please read the first comment in it's entirety.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> This is one of my favorites and if you can't quite understand it's meaning, please read the first comment in it's entirety.


That is a great one,but I'm kind of partial to "Eye in the Sky" myself


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> That is a great one,but I'm kind of partial to "Eye in the Sky" myself


Ask and ye shall receive. In one of the comments, a dude says, I don't always listen to Eye in the Sky, but when I do, my neighbor does also.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Ask and ye shall receive. In one of the comments, a dude says, I don't always listen to Eye in the Sky, but when I do, my neighbor does also.


Thanks,I needed that


----------



## buckeyebowman

For some reason these guys popped into my head out of the blue this morning. Really loved them back in the day.


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> For some reason these guys popped into my head out of the blue this morning. Really loved them back in the day.


I got to see these guys years ago with the original line up at Ponderosa Park......fantastic show!!! They had as much fun as the crowd!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

They were one of my favorites


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yesterday was Donald "Buck Dharma" Roeser's 74th birthday. So, I have to post something.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Yesterday was Donald "Buck Dharma" Roeser's 74th birthday. So, I have to post something.


Darn good tune.
How about some earlier Winwood.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I love Traffic, and I guess a lot of other people do to. They were the first inductee into the Rock & Roll Hall of Fame. A few years back I got to see Dave Mason at a very small venue near Youngstown. We decided to spring for reserve seats since there were only about 35 to 40 of them. It was an all acoustic set, and Mason was accompanied by one of the Sons of John McEuen, one of the founding members of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band! We sat about 10 feet from the stage. It was retrospective of Mason's career, starting with Traffic, and then into his solo work. What a great show!


----------



## Lazy 8

Wow. Great story.


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some Yes?


----------



## buckeyebowman

I thought that sounded like the version from "Yessongs"!


----------



## Lazy 8

One of my favorite bands. Wish I could of seen them live back in the day.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Grand Funk was my first ever big rock concert! 1970, Cleveland Public Hall.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Grand Funk was my first ever big rock concert! 1970, Cleveland Public Hall.


I'm jealous. Steppenwolf was my first concert and this dude was the second. Love this intro...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## UNCLEMIKE

About time you posted a song. Been a whil... I look forward to listening. Great choice this morning!


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


>


I loved that Lazy!! Another band I'll have to check out more...


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea guys, I just stumbled on them. BP, y'all might have to add a mandolin and a banjo player to your band?
Here's a quick Christmas ditty.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


>


These guys look like they would be a blast to see live!!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## reeroy

Traffic<dear mr.fantasy n 10 years after<I'd love to change the world


----------



## Lazy 8

reeroy said:


> Traffic<dear mr.fantasy n 10 years after<I'd love to change the world


Thanks reeroy! Two of my favorites!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 480990


Right on, MM. QFM 96 used to call it, Rogaine Rocks, because of all those guys losing their hair.


----------



## Lazy 8

Just for you, Bassplayer.


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Just for you, Bassplayer.


Wow!!! That was cool!!!!! That gal has some serious talent!!!


----------



## bassplayer

Check out this cover of "Lola" from Lake Street Dive.....fantastic!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

Acoustical on top of that!


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Acoustical on top of that!


Speaking of acoustic,not trying to throw off the thread,but which version of Hotel California do you prefer,acoustic or original?


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481259


Amen brother. They quit making our music.


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Speaking of acoustic,not trying to throw off the thread,but which version of Hotel California do you prefer,acoustic or original?


No preference. I like them both.
Did you all catch this?








The Eagles extend 2022 ‘Hotel California’ Tour to include stop in Columbus


The concert will take place April 19 at Nationwide Arena, with tickets going on sale beginning at 10 a.m. Jan. 14.




www.google.com


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

This is classic.


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> This is classic.


How about "Little Red Riding Hood?"


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 481825


And this is one of my personal favorite albums of all times! Thanks MM!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> How about "Little Red Riding Hood?"


As requested...


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> As requested...


Thanks,I needed that


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Thanks,I needed that


NP! It's as much a classic as Wooly Bully is!


----------



## buckeyebowman

To continue with the cheesy Farfisa organ sound, how about this one?


----------



## Lazy 8

RIP Meatloaf. He passed at 74.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> RIP Meatloaf. He passed at 74.


Been sipping on some bourbon with the wife and YouTubing his music. I forgot about some of his good tunes. He had some great mixture of instruments in his music. Good memories.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> RIP Meatloaf. He passed at 74.


X 2 What a voice!!


----------



## Bprice1031

One of my dad's favorite artists. Mine too.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Some years ago I got to see Dave Mason at a very small local venue. My Sis, who alerted me to this show, her husband, and I purchased reserved seats. We wondered if we might be the only fools to do so. We needn't have worried. It was packed! Wall to wall with about 500 souls jammed into a space that could accomodate maybe 300 comfortably! I sat about 10 or 12 feet away from Mason. He was accompanied by a percussionist, and a Son of John McEuen, one of the long time members of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band! 

The reason I mention this is that the 12 string acoustic guitar you hear in the background instrumental in "All Along the Watchtower", the Hendrix version, was played by Dave Mason. It was one of the first songs he played in the show which was kind of a retrospective of his career. A great show! Also, a surprising show. A little later I mention to a buddy of mine, who I always thought of as more "country" that I had seen Dave Mason at The Cellar in Struthers.He said, "Dave Mason?! Oh my God, I LOVE Dave Mason!" Who knew? A little while later, we were in a store together when "Feelin's Alright" came over the store's music system. Which leads to this.






Wow! Dave has lost some weight since that show! 

Gotta do this one too!






I realize that this is the whole concert, but it's worth a look! Wow! how about that version of "Dear Mr. Fantasy!"


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> Some years ago I got to see Dave Mason at a very small local venue. My Sis, who alerted me to this show, her husband, and I purchased reserved seats. We wondered if we might be the only fools to do so. We needn't have worried. It was packed! Wall to wall with about 500 souls jammed into a space that could accomodate maybe 300 comfortably! I sat about 10 or 12 feet away from Mason. He was accompanied by a percussionist, and a Son of John McEuen, one of the long time members of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band!
> 
> The reason I mention this is that the 12 string acoustic guitar you hear in the background instrumental in "All Along the Watchtower", the Hendrix version, was played by Dave Mason. It was one of the first songs he played in the show which was kind of a retrospective of his career. A great show! Also, a surprising show. A little later I mention to a buddy of mine, who I always thought of as more "country" that I had seen Dave Mason at The Cellar in Struthers.He said, "Dave Mason?! Oh my God, I LOVE Dave Mason!" Who knew? A little while later, we were in a store together when "Feelin's Alright" came over the store's music system. Which leads to this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Dave has lost some weight since that show!
> 
> Gotta do this one too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize that this is the whole concert, but it's worth a look! Wow! how about that version of "Dear Mr. Fantasy!"


One of my favorite songs from days gone by is "We Just Disagree" by Dave Mason. Great song


----------



## SICKOFIT

Bprice1031 said:


> One of my dad's favorite artists. Mine too.


Great remake of a Bob Dylan song. The better of the 2 in my opinion


----------



## Redheads

Look up Kid Rock's new song "We The People"

Im going out on a limb........ i wont post it here because it just might touch on a few things in the TOC


----------



## buckeyebowman

SICKOFIT said:


> One of my favorite songs from days gone by is "We Just Disagree" by Dave Mason. Great song


No sooner said than done!


----------



## Moo Juice

Redheads said:


> Look up Kid Rock's new song "We The People"
> 
> Im going out on a limb........ i wont post it here because it just might touch on a few things in the TOC


Listed to it. I agree with him but he's still the same old Kid Rock, isn't he.


----------



## Redheads

Moo Juice said:


> Listed to it. I agree with him but he's still the same old Kid Rock, isn't he.


Yes he is. 

Not a fan of his but i do share quite a few of his "views" and "opinions'

He has always been very politically charged. 

If he and Uncle Ted ever got together to write a song,im sure i would enjoy it too.


----------



## SICKOFIT

buckeyebowman said:


> No sooner said than done!


Thanks again Lazy


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an oldie but a goodie.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Remember when some people thought that Badfinager were the Beatles under a pseudonym?


----------



## Lazy 8

This is a classic. Crank it up!


----------



## Lazy 8

This is also a classic and if you like this, you should listen to Disturbed's rendition.


----------



## Lazy 8

jdl447 said:


> One day this will be a Classic


JD, while not my cup of tea, you might be right.


----------



## Lazy 8

When was the last time you heard this song?


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> When was the last time you heard this song?


That's my favorite "One Hit Wonder" of all time


----------



## Moo Juice

Station up here plays it daily.


----------



## bassplayer

More easy listening than rock, but I've got to learn this for a gig tonight....Haven't listened to it in years


----------



## Lazy 8

Good luck tonight brother. You said three of you? Lead, bass and what else?


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Good luck tonight brother. You said three of you? Lead, bass and what else?


Thanks Lazy. Acoustic guitar, bass, and cajon. The cajon player also plays guitar on some songs.


----------



## bassplayer

This is another fun song to play that's on the set list for tonight


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> This is another fun song to play that's on the set list for tonight


How'd it go last night?


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> How'd it go last night?


Went great!! Brewery was full most of the night with some enthusiastic people blowing off some cabin fever!! It was a fun night


----------



## Lazy 8

Glad all went well!


----------



## Lazy 8

Another classic!


----------



## Lazy 8

I saw these guys back in the 70's.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Another classic!


Machine Head is one of the classic vinyls that I still have from the bygone days


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Machine Head is one of the classic vinyls that I still have from the bygone days


Machine Head is in my top 10 albums of all time. Here's my favorite song from that album. It's worth repeating.


----------



## bobk

In the mood.


----------



## SICKOFIT

SICKOFIT said:


> Machine Head is one of the classic vinyls that I still have from the bygone days


I have to admit that I made a mistake. "Hush" was on their first album,Not Machine Head. My bad


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Machine Head is in my top 10 albums of all time. Here's my favorite song from that album. It's worth repeating.


Good tune,but I think my favorites are "Highway Star" & "My Woman From Tokyo". Just my opinion


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> In the mood.


Thanks Bob! FANTASTIC tune!


SICKOFIT said:


> Good tune,but I think my favorites are "Highway Star" & "My Woman From Tokyo". Just my opinion


No problem. I like ALL the songs on Machine Head along with Hush, hush, thought I heard her calling my.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Great song. Great intro. Great performance.
Love the crowd chiming in.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Heard a song by this band as bumper music on a radio sports talk show and wondered to myself, "How on earth did we overlook this guy?!"






Another guy who, like Bob Seger, worked for 20 years to become an overnight sensation!


----------



## Lazy 8

Love Stevie "Guitar" Miller. I've seen him 3 times. One time down in Athens. Due to a bad winter storm, Steve made the show but his band got snowed in somewhere. Steve played the whole show acoustical. It was great.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Great song. Great intro. Great performance.
> Love the crowd chiming in.


Heck yeah. Great performance. When thousands are singing your lead you have made it. Tom was a little wired in his early years.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Moo Juice

Just heard on the radio that Wishbone Ash is coming to the Kent Stage at KSU. I think they said the 14th of March. I thought that might interest some of you guys.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I also heard somewhere that there latest album is really killer!


----------



## Lazy 8

Is this it?


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Bob. That's a unique version and speaking of unique versions...Imagine Elvis singing that song with a reggae flair. (sorry, I had to go there)


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Is this it?


Has to be. It's the last album listed in their discography. 



bobk said:


>


Loved it!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Bob. That's a unique version and speaking of unique versions...Imagine Elvis singing that song with a reggae flair. (sorry, I had to go there)


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 484127


Hey, you gotta admit, they're good musicians?


----------



## Lazy 8

1 lead, 1 bass and 1 set of drums. What else do you need?


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> 1 lead, 1 bass and 1 set of drums. What else do you need?


One heck of a show band. Too bad Dusty has left us far too soon


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> One heck of a show band. Too bad Dusty has left us far too soon


Agreed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Quite possibly my favorite group...


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> 1 lead, 1 bass and 1 set of drums. What else do you need?
> 
> Agree 1000%
> View attachment 484234
> 
> 
> View attachment 484235


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> 1 lead, 1 bass and 1 set of drums. What else do you need?
> 
> Agree 1000%
> View attachment 484236
> 
> View attachment 484238


----------



## mrb1

Couple more great examples of "1 lead, 1 bass and 1 drum set"


----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> Couple more great examples of "1 lead, 1 bass and 1 drum set"
> View attachment 484239
> 
> View attachment 484240


Of course Hendrix who I believe to be the father of rock and roll but is that Geddy Lee and Rush?


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> Of course Hendrix who I believe to be the father of rock and roll but is that Geddy Lee and Rush?


Yep. Geddy Lee (bass), Alex Lifeson (lead guitar), and the late Neil Peart (drums). The most powerful trio ever...Rush. Now I love me some Jimi, have just about everything he ever recorded and all the known video of him (couple shots of my main room attached), but sorry, he is far from the father of rock-n-roll. That, I believe, would have to be........ Chuck Berry.


----------



## Lazy 8

IDK, I think everything before Hendrix was doowap. Hendrix brought rock.





Jimi Hendrix and His 1967 Monterey Pop Festival Performance


50 years ago Jimi Hendrix played his iconic performance at the legendary 1967 Monterey Pop Festival, which took place in the Summer of Love.




www.rockarchive.com




.


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> IDK, I think everything before Hendrix was doowap. Hendrix brought rock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jimi Hendrix and His 1967 Monterey Pop Festival Performance
> 
> 
> 50 years ago Jimi Hendrix played his iconic performance at the legendary 1967 Monterey Pop Festival, which took place in the Summer of Love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.rockarchive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Doowop??? No way....


----------



## mrb1




----------



## Lazy 8

OK, you got me. But most everything was.


----------



## buckeyebowman

And let's not forget about Little Richard!








mrb1 said:


>


My Brother had a drum set down the basement, and we drove our folks crazy drumming to "Are You Experienced" and "Electric Ladyland"!


----------



## mrb1

*buckeyebowman*
I actually just came in for the day and was going to come here and mention him (Little Richard) also. Along with Carl Perkins, and Bill Halley(and the Comets). Then there are the "forgotten" or "overlooked" artists like Jackie Brenston and His Delta Cats with "Rocket 88" and Sister Rosetta Tharpe..one of the earliest electric guitar heroes. This is all kind of subjective, of course, but one thing is fact, Jimi Hendrix was about 5-10 (if not younger) years old when rock and roll was born. Which kind of takes him out of the running for "father of rock and roll"


----------



## Lazy 8

I know that nobody ever called him that but I'll go to my grave thinking he kind of was.


----------



## mrb1

*Lazy 8*
Have you had a chance to check out the "new" 2020 Live in Maui box set yet? 2 cd's and one bluray of the 1970 Hawaii gig. I am kind of old school and still like to have a physical disc to put in an actual player The video is some of the best Jimi footage yet released. Makes the hairs on my arm stand up. I think a must have for a true fan.


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks for the tip mrb. I have XM radio but I'll occasionally buy a disc or two. They have to be special to me. 
My XM is usually set to Classic Vinyl or Deep Tracks.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Doboy

Rainy Day Stuff.

This ain't 'CLASSIC', & it ain't exactly 'ROCK',,,,
But it sure was fun watching!

I just can't believe that HE can still sing this good.

Helene Fischer, Tom Jones - Sexbomb (Live - Die Helene Fischer Show) - YouTube


----------



## Lazy 8

Tom had the world by the tail. What's new pussycat?


----------



## mrb1

Part of rock and roll is the "cool" factor. Tom Jones was about as cool as you could get back in the day. He and Janis Joplin from his tv show. Great combination....$10 says they did...


----------



## night vision




----------



## SICKOFIT

night vision said:


>


Looking at that photo makes it hard to believe that the "RED ROCKER" is now 74 years old & still rocking today


----------



## mrb1

Heads up if you happen to have any old Cabo Wabo tequilla bottles sitting around. The first two years Sammy owned it, (late 90's), all the bottles were hand blown. The tequila was hand made also. Those early bottles can fetch hundreds of dollars now. The later ones still sell, but about half as much as the early ones. I took $75 for an early one a couple years ago. He sold the brand to some corporation a few years back. Was some great stuff early on🍸


----------



## mrb1

R.I.P. Danny Joe Brown (b.Aug24,1951 d.Mar10,2005) lead singer of Molly Hatchet....


----------



## mrb1

Happy 73rd birthday to Bill Payne! Pianist/keyboardist and co-founder (with the late great Lowell George) of Little Feat. Great version of "Dixie Chicken" with Bonnie Raitt and Emmylou Harris 1977....wow


----------



## bassplayer

mrb1 said:


> R.I.P. Danny Joe Brown (b.Aug24,1951 d.Mar10,2005) lead singer of Molly Hatchet....


No disrespect to Jimmy Farrar, But Danny Joe will always be the lead singer in Molly Hatchet IMO


----------



## Lazy 8

The last photo reminds me of Tommy Shaw of Styx.


----------



## bassplayer

mrb1 said:


> Happy 73rd birthday to Bill Payne! Pianist/keyboardist and co-founder (with the late great Lowell George) of Little Feat. Great version of "Dixie Chicken" with Bonnie Raitt and Emmylou Harris 1977....wow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 484747


Ritchie Hayward, Kenny Gradney, and Sam Clayton is in the top 3 of my all time favorite rhythm sections.....super funky and groovy.


----------



## mrb1

bassplayer said:


> Ritchie Hayward, Kenny Gradney, and Sam Clayton is in the top 3 of my all time favorite rhythm sections.....super funky and groovy.


Still out touring. They are playing the complete "Waiting For Columbus" album on the current tour. Best live album ever in my opinion. One "original member", two others from 1972 to present.......
Bill Payne (keyboards) 1969-present
Sam Clayton (congas,drums) 1972-present
Kenny Gradney (bass) 1972-present
Fred Tackett (guitar) 1988-present
Scott Sharrard (guitar) 2019-present
Tony Leone (drums) 2020-present........
Lowell George passed in 1979, Richie Hayward in 2010.


----------



## mrb1

Got to do one more....


----------



## mrb1

8 track must have died at birth?


----------



## Lazy 8

My first decent car stereo was a Craig Powerplay 8 Track. That and a set of Jenson Triaxial speakers. Had that in a '62 Impala.


----------



## Lazy 8

Crank it up


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Crank it up


Great song,great group. Keyboardist Dean Daughtry & guitarist J R Cobb were founding members of Classics IV,who originally recorded Spooky in the late 60's


----------



## mrb1

SICKOFIT said:


> Great song,great group. Keyboardist Dean Daughtry & guitarist J R Cobb were founding members of Classics IV,who originally recorded Spooky in the late 60's


Good call. I knew there was an "original" version, but couldn't place it...


----------



## mrb1

Happy 82nd to Phil Lesh of the Grateful Dead.."Uncle John's Band"...Alpine Valley '89


----------



## mrb1

Another birthday, Sly Stone (Sylvester Stewart) is somehow still walking this Earth at 79.
*Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) *


----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> Another birthday, Sly Stone (Sylvester Stewart) is somehow still walking this Earth at 79.
> *Thank You (Falettinme Be Mice Elf Agin) *


I saw him and the band at the Charleston Civic Center.


----------



## mrb1

Happy 68th birthday to still smokin' hot Nancy Wilson. Dark haired sister Ann is 3 years older. Great intro...


----------



## Lazy 8

You'll find this hard to believe but I saw them at the Charleston Civic Center as well. Kansas played backup!
We sat in the 10th row, dead center.


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> You'll find this hard to believe but I saw them at the Charleston Civic Center as well. Kansas played backup!
> We sat in the 10th row, dead center.


Saw a lot of concerts at the old Hara Arena in Dayton late 70's early 80's...I think 🤣


----------



## mrb1

Lead singer of The Lovin' Spoonful, John Sebastian turns 78 today...


----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> Lead singer of The Lovin' Spoonful, John Sebastian turns 78 today...


If I'm so lucky, I'll be 80 years old and still listening to Classic Rock and the likes of Led Zeppelin. A little Led for the head.


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> If I'm so lucky, I'll be 80 years old and still listening to Classic Rock and the likes of Led Zeppelin. A little Led for the head.



A little Led for the head is always good!


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> A little Led for the head is always good!


Brice, how'd you know that was one of my favorites? Hell, they're all my favorites.


----------



## Lazy 8

Now you got me started. Here's a non typical from Led.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> If I'm so lucky, I'll be 80 years old and still listening to Classic Rock and the likes of Led Zeppelin. A little Led for the head.


I have a ways to go, but know I'll still be listening to stuff from this era...today's mostly sucks.

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb1

"Papa" John Phillips was 65 when he passed away on this date 21 years ago. (b.Aug30,1935, d.Mar18,2001)..."Creeque Alley" on Ed Sullivan 1967...


----------



## Lazy 8

Great tune. I also like, California Dreaming.


----------



## mrb1

I like Michelle  . Major crush on her growing up. Still a beautiful girl at 77.


----------



## Lazy 8

How about a little Mott?


----------



## BNiemo

Train Train, Blackfoot


----------



## mrb1

Chuck Berry was 90 when he passed away five years ago today (b.Oct18,'26,d.Mar18,'17)..


----------



## mrb1

Such a tragic accident 40 years ago today Randy Rhoads died on this date when the small plane he was on clipped the tour bus then hit a house and burst into flames. He was only 25. Didn't even make it to the "27 club". He really was "too good" for rock and roll. Read an interview where he didn't like touring and all the partying. He never did drugs and rarely drank. His life goal was to teach others in a school setting. RIP Randall William Rhoads (b.Dec6,'56, d.Mar19,'82)




Ozzy hearing some Randy solos for the first time...


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks mrb.
Here's one of my favorite Allman Bros tunes. I was fortunate enough to see them at the Polaris Amphitheater in 2000.
The ol lady and I sat in the 6th row, almost center. Prolly a good reason why I have Tinnitus and 2 hearing aids.


----------



## Lazy 8

BNiemo said:


> Train Train, Blackfoot


BNiemo - sorry for the delay. How about a live version?


----------



## BNiemo

Lazy 8 said:


> BNiemo - sorry for the delay. How about a live version?


My Old Man had a powder blue Chevy Monza Wagon with an 8 track player and he would blast this song on our way to the lake to get everybody pumped up. Hardest rocking harmonica I have ever heard!


----------



## mrb1

BNiemo said:


> My Old Man had a powder blue Chevy Monza Wagon with an 8 track player and he would blast this song on our way to the lake to get everybody pumped up. Hardest rocking harmonica I have ever heard!


Don't forget about The J. Geils Band and Magic Dick with "Whammer Jammer"


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll never forget J. Geils. I saw them 3 times. Caught a drumstick in the 15th row.


----------



## Lazy 8

Double tap


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> Double tap


🤣 Spinal Tap...."Big Bottom"


----------



## kit carson

BAD COMPANY -SIMPLE MAN LIVE A MUST LISTEN TO

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

I'll try to look that one up. Meanwhile, a little Trower


----------



## Lazy 8

kit carson said:


> BAD COMPANY -SIMPLE MAN LIVE A MUST LISTEN TO
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Great tune


----------



## mrb1

Happy 71st birthday to Jimmie Vaughan. Touching clip with his little brother, Stevie.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Stevie Ray allowed allowed as how Jimmy was the best guitar player in the family! Jimmy has played in the Mahoning Valley quite a few times.


----------



## mrb1

buckeyebowman said:


> Stevie Ray allowed allowed as how Jimmy was the best guitar player in the family! Jimmy has played in the Mahoning Valley quite a few times.


Nah. First of all it is "Jimmie" not Jimmy. Jimmie and everybody around knew that Stevie was something special. Jimmie knew that Stevie was bound for better things. He almost takes a bow in the clip. Love Jimmie and all, but Stevie was on another level. Even the old bluesmasters could see it.


----------



## mrb1

Way, way, way underrated singer Eddie Money would be 73 today. He passed away September 13, 2019....


----------



## Lazy 8

He had 2 tickets to Paradise.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> He had 2 tickets to Paradise.


I guess during his last dying gasps you could hear him say, "give me some water........"


----------



## mrb1

Ok. I'll play along...he was probably "Shakin" on that fateful day...


----------



## mrb1

Another March 21 birthday. Ray Dorset, lead singer of Mungo Jerry, turns 76 today..


----------



## mrb1

Lead singer and harmonica player of The Yardbirds, Keith Relf, would have turned 79 today. He was electrocuted and died while playing guitar in the basement of his home on May 14, 1976. Pre-Zeppelin version of "Dazed and Confused" with some killer early Jimmy Page on lead.....
**this youtuber is incorrect... Dazed and Confused was first written and performed by Jake Holmes in 1967*


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## mrb1

Co founder and co lead vocalist of The Cars, Ric Ocasek would have turned 78 today. He passed away September 15, 2019....true, as I sat here and typed that sentence, a Car's tune, "Shake It Up", started playing for a commercial on the radio. Karma.


----------



## bobk

Dang, this has turned into the rock stars daily obituaries thread. 🤔


----------



## mrb1

bobk said:


> Dang, this has turned into the rock stars daily obituaries thread. 🤔


..and birthdays..and they are "classic rock", not "rock" 🤣


----------



## mrb1

bobk said:


> Dang, this has turned into the rock stars daily obituaries thread. 🤔


just for you...


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Dang, this has turned into the rock stars daily obituaries thread. 🤔


Age and living the life of a rock and roller is catching up to them. I think the frequency of them passing will only increase.
It does make a guy feel old when you hear about one of your favorites kicking the bucket. Especially if you've older than them.


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> Age and living the life of a rock and roller is catching up to them. I think the frequency of them passing will only increase.
> It does make a guy feel old when you hear about one of your favorites kicking the bucket. Especially if you've older that them.


Yes. Most of the classic rockers still around are hitting 70+. Add another 20 to that for the lifestyle they led and 75 seems like a miracle. Keith Richards was once asked how he was still alive with all the drugs and booze he did..his reply was.."Because I could afford the best drugs and booze in the world" 🤣


----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> Yes. Most of the classic rockers still around are hitting 70+. Add another 20 to that for the lifestyle they led and 75 seems like a miracle. Keith Richards was once asked how he was still alive with all the drugs and booze he did..his reply was.."Because I could afford the best drugs and booze in the world" 🤣


His liver has to be pickled.
Funny story, I knew a guy who had a doggie and he liked to drink. Whatever he ate...the dog ate. Whatever he drank...the dog drank. 
The dog ended up dying from cirrhosis of the liver. Prolly didn't have any regrets though.


----------



## Lazy 8

Speaking of Keith...


----------



## mrb1

Look... a birthday! Lee Oskar, harmonica player for "War", turns 74 today. You know you're cool when you're the only white dude in an all black R&B/Funk band. Even a matching Fro! Low Rider and Cisco Kid....


----------



## mrb1

Pretty cool "mashup". Youtube guy takes 3,4 songs and edits them together seamlessly. Quiet Riot+Free+Van Halen''...


----------



## mrb1

Another birthday and not a death 🤣 Sir Elton John turns 75 today...


----------



## Lazy 8

A little Canned Heat from '69.


----------



## mrb1

Closest thing to classic rock there was in today's world. Foo Fighters drummer Taylor Hawkins dies at 50. 
Foo Fighters’ Taylor Hawkins Has Died


----------



## mrb1

Letterman's favorite band on his final show..


----------



## Lazy 8

How about a little Southern Fried Rock for Saturday night.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Age and living the life of a rock and roller is catching up to them. I think the frequency of them passing will only increase.
> It does make a guy feel old when you hear about one of your favorites kicking the bucket. Especially if you've older than them.


I get all that and the deaths will increase no doubt . For 70 pages of this thread it was just nice links to good music. The whole thread went a depressing direction. Carry on though.


----------



## mrb1

*bobk*

Just trying to pay respect and keep the memories going. Not meaning to be depressing or morbid. Hell, the first post on this thread is of a group that broke up because a member DIED. Of the 70 pages, guessing half of the artists are no longer with us. Again, I post just as many birthdays as goodbyes. Guessing you could find something wrong with that also.
"Cry Me A River"...Joe Cocker with the Mad Dogs and Englishmen Band..


----------



## mrb1

No major births or deaths on this date in classic rock. So...... if it doesn't offend anyone....





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Fool_(guitar)


----------



## mrb1

Early Deep Purple on Playboy After Dark....


----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> Early Deep Purple on Playboy After Dark....


Now it cooking. One of my top 10 bands of all times. One of my favorite songs is Lazy......... Duh.


----------



## mrb1

Pete Townshend"s side project in 1969....Thunderclap Newman. Ironically, Andy "Thunderclap" Newman passed away on the same date as singer John "Speedy" Keen's birth date.. today, March 29.












l. John "Speedy" Keen (29Mar1945-12Mar2002) c. Andy "Thunderclap" Newman (21Nov1942-29Mar2016) r. Jimmy McCulloch (4Jun1953-27Sept1979)


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

97 million views! If you don't like this tune, you need to get the heck outta Dodge.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Recent posts reminded me of this...it may have been posted before...not sure when or where I first heard/saw this.


----------



## mrb1

Happy 77th birthday to old "Slowhand", Eric Clapton today. "Crossroads", from the 1968 Farewell Concert at Royal Albert Hall, London 1968. Maybe the greatest live guitar performance ever in classic rock? (Not considering EVH's "Eruption" as classic rock  )


----------



## mrb1

Or Jimi at Monterey '67?.."Wild Thing"


----------



## bassplayer

mrb1 said:


> Happy 77th birthday to old "Slowhand", Eric Clapton today. "Crossroads", from the 1968 Farewell Concert at Royal Albert Hall, London 1968. Maybe the greatest live guitar performance ever in classic rock? (Not considering EVH's "Eruption" as classic rock  )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 485756
> View attachment 485757


If your a Cream fan, you need to check out "Beware of Mr Baker".


----------



## mrb1

bassplayer said:


> If your a Cream fan, you need to check out "Beware of Mr Baker".


Love it. Know it very well. There currently is a copy on YT. Usually get taken down pretty quickly. Great movie...full length 90min...





"Sunshine Of Your Love"..clip...





Full 70 min "Farewell Concert"...


----------



## mrb1

Really just too much talent and ego with Cream, Traffic, and Blind Faith to last long. Eric didn't like Jack, NOBODY liked Ginger, and later, Stevie Winwood was just so special that he had to go on his way, (Ric Grech was amazing also, later with Ginger Baker's Air Force)). Blind Faith bits..
"Presence Of The Lord" Blind Faith at Hyde Park "69..5min





Complete 47min concert...


----------



## mrb1

"Further On Up The Road"...Eric Clapton..from the movie "The Last Waltz"..


----------



## mrb1

Angus!🤘🤘🤘Angus!🤘🤘🤘Angus Young turns 67 today.
"Bad Boy Boogie"..early AC-DC from the British show "Rock Goes To College" 1978...9min





Complete "Rock Goes To College" gig..45min


----------



## Lazy 8

This song needs no intro...


----------



## mrb1




----------



## Lazy 8

Classic rock at it's finest.


----------



## mrb1

Small Faces with lead singer Steve Marriott 1967





Marriott left to form "Humble Pie". Replaced with Rod Stewart...Faces 1972





there from the start on bass, Ronnie Lane (April 1, 1946- June 4, 1997) Happy Birthday!


----------



## mrb1

Even guys from Zeppelin, Stones and The Who say these boys set the backstage and hotel "partying" benchmark early on. Legendary.

Faces.. killer live 1972 show from BBC Crown Jewels 45min













Rod Stewart, Ronnie Lane, Ron Wood, Ian McLagan, Kenny Jones


----------



## Lazy 8

Lynyrd Skynyrd just came out with a new song. Or just van Zant. Same thing.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## kit carson

Excellent album

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrb1

Leon Russell would have turned 80 today. Could fill this page with folks he played with, wrote for, or produced for over 40+ years. Legend.
"The Letter"..Mad Dogs and Englishmen..3min





"Delta Lady"..solo.. 5min


----------



## buckeyebowman

Great posts above! I liked these guys a lot, but a really different style. All their recordings were very "clean" and precise.


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, nothing wrong with Supertramp in my book.


----------



## mrb1

buckeyebowman said:


> Great posts above! I liked these guys a lot, but a really different style. All their recordings were very "clean" and precise.





Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, nothing wrong with Supertramp in my book.


Absolutely not. All agreed. Tried to find a Leon Russell/Supertramp connection..no luck. Closest was Leon Russell wayyy back played with Herb Alpert and the Tijuana Brass. Herb Alpert (the "A" in "A&M" Records) first signed Supertramp. Pretty cool. Maybe it was the British vs. drunk old country boy from Oklahoma thing 🤣
"The Logical Song"...Supertramp





"A Song For You".. written by Leon Russell, performed with Willie Nelson and Ray Charles...don't think I've ever seen Willie shed a tear like he does here. wow


----------



## mrb1

April 3, 1969 Jim Morrison turns himself into the FBI in Los Angeles to face charges from the Mar.1 Miami concert where he "allegedly" whipped out little Mr. Mojo. "During the trial, I was allowed to ask potential jurors what their attitude was about the use of the four-letter word beginning with an ‘F’ and a couple little old ladies passed out," Jim Morrison's former attorney Robert "Bob" Josefsberg said.
















27min set from the April 28th "Critique" TV show in New York..


----------



## mrb1

"Deja Vu" the first album by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young hit number one today in 1970.









CSN&Y "Almost Cut My Hair"..1974...8min


----------



## mrb1

Canned Heat ....Bob "The Bear" Hite (Feb23,1943-Apr5,1981) 

"Rollin' and Tumblin''..1967 Monterey Pop Festival...3min





"Woodstock Boogie"...Woodstock 1969..8min













(l-r) Harvey "The Snake" Mandel, Alan "Blind Owl" Wilson, Bob "The Bear" Hite, Larry "The Mole" Taylor, Adolfo "Fito" de la Parra


----------



## SICKOFIT

mrb1 said:


> "Deja Vu" the first album by Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young hit number one today in 1970.
> View attachment 486072
> 
> 
> CSN&Y "Almost Cut My Hair"..1974...8min


I still have that album too. Kind of liked them better before Neil Young,but that's just me


----------



## mrb1

SICKOFIT said:


> I still have that album too. Kind of liked them better before Neil Young,but that's just me


Yes, better as a three part harmony. Some of those guys still won't speak to each other to this day.


----------



## Lazy 8

Neil turned me sour against the group. I don't know why they feel the need to take a political stand on something.


----------



## mrb1

Lazy 8 said:


> Neil turned me sour against the group. I don't know why they feel the need to take a political stand on something.


Because they're old hippies?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Neil turned me sour against the group. I don't know why they feel the need to take a political stand on something.


I don't really care what their political leanings are, I just don't want to hear them after spending money for a ticket to hear them play music.


----------



## mrb1

Peter Grant would have turned 87 today(Apr5,1935-Nov21,1995) Managed tons of the early British acts..The Animals,The Yardbirds, Jeff Beck Group and of course Led Zeppelin. Was the first to start getting the acts the money they deserved.

"Heartbreaker"...Earls Court..1975..9min


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Neil turned me sour against the group. I don't know why they feel the need to take a political stand on something.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> View attachment 486178


HILARIOUS!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a new song by Pink Floyd and a member of Boombox who is from the Ukraine. I choose this one with lyrics in English.


----------



## bobk




----------



## SICKOFIT

bobk said:


>


Bring on Aqualung & Cross Eyed Mary too


----------



## bobk

SICKOFIT said:


> Bring on Aqualung & Cross Eyed Mary too


Absolutely!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


I love JT. Second concert I ever went to. 1969 ish. I cant vividly remember and I don't know why?


----------



## Lazy 8

Alright, these guys have got to be one of my top 3 favorite bands of all times. I remember listening to this album back in the early 80's. Also in my 62 Impala on the Craig Powerplay 8 track with Jenson Triaxial Speakers.
I love the transitions in this song. I also listen to them on my riding mower thru my MP3 player with Beats headphones.


----------



## Lazy 8

I love the mandolin.


----------



## Lazy 8

The perfect fix!


----------



## Lazy 8

Southern Fried Rock at it's finest! Love this rendition from '78.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Peter Frampton is 72 today.


----------



## crappie4me

Lazy 8 said:


> Southern Fried Rock at it's finest! Love this rendition from '78.


thanks lazy that was very enjoyable with a bud or 2...in other words that's what frickin rock really is bad ass. i seen them in concert and got hit with a drum stick..loved every minute.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Peter Frampton is 72 today.


Still love that song.


----------



## Lazy 8

crappie4me said:


> thanks lazy that was very enjoyable with a bud or 2...in other words that's what frickin rock really is bad ass. i seen them in concert and got hit with a drum stick..loved every minute.


Glad you liked it. It's hard to beat Southern Fried Rock. Especially this tune.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Still love that song.


Still have the live album in a box with others.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Still have the live album in a box with others.


Cool! Do you still have your turntable?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Cool! Do you still have your turntable?


No, gave it away a while ago. Mistake.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Threw my turntable in the trash. The strobe went out on it, and the motor was starting to go, and the speeds were all over the place! It was a cheapo Rotel, so no big loss.


----------



## bobk

Just some funny lyrics. I was searching for his acoustic music.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Just some funny lyrics. I was searching for his acoustic music.


That's pretty cool Bob. Can't say I've ever seen that side of Tom!


----------



## Lazy 8

I still have my old receiver, turntable, dual cassette deck and speakers from the day.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> I still have my old receiver, turntable, dual cassette deck and speakers from the day.


Rock on UT!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Rock on UT!


Here's a pic of my receiver. 125 watts per channel. Volume goes to 10 and I've never had her above 5.


----------



## Lazy 8

I love to hear Mark play this song.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a great tune...


----------



## Lazy 8

And another...


----------



## crappie4me

Lazy 8 said:


> Here's a great tune...


im gonna jump in the water stay drunk all the time...my idea of utopia


----------



## Lazy 8

How about some more Canned Heat?


----------



## crappie4me

im only 58 ..so i was just a pup when i first heard them but i been a fan ever since..my old lady who is 65(cradle robber}..can take em or leave em..woodstock still rules!!


----------



## Lazy 8

crappie4me said:


> im only 58 ..so i was just a pup when i first heard them but i been a fan ever since..my old lady who is 65(cradle robber}..can take em or leave em..woodstock still rules!!


I'm 67 and I guarontee you that I'll be listening to classic rock until I die. CCR was there. I was a freshman in HS in '69 during Woodstock.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm 67 and I guarontee you that I'll be listening to classic rock until I die. CCR was there. I was a freshman in HS in '69 during Woodstock.


My kid is 17...usually prefers classic rock over anything else...usually. 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> My kid is 17...usually prefers classic rock over anything else...usually.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


He sounds like a well grounded young man.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> He sounds like a well grounded young man.


Yeah...he's a good kid...junior in HS...two part time jobs...we rotated tires on his and my truck this afternoon...still a teenager though 

Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## bobk




----------



## SICKOFIT

bobk said:


>


Just read on the internet that Mickey"Urban Cowboy"Gilley has passed away at age 86


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


I grew up loving Joe Cocker. She came in threw the bathroom window?


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Just read on the internet that Mickey"Urban Cowboy"Gilley has passed away at age 86


I lived 3 miles from Gilley's Club back in the early 80's. Urban Cowboy time. 3 1/2 acres indoors. It was wild.


----------



## Moo Juice

Did the girls all get prettier at closing time?


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Did the girls all get prettier at closing time?


Yes they did. I think there were 3 restaurants inside, 20 or so pool tables, a mechanical calf roping machine and of course quite a few mechanical bulls. And lots and lots of cowgirls.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## mrb1

^^^^^Why that's not "Classic Rock"?..and he's dead. "Carry on though"..


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

mrb1 said:


> ^^^^^Why that's not "Classic Rock"?..and he's dead. "Carry on though"..


I'm allowed. Uncle Timbo's my name and Derailings my game.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


Touche' my brother. Touche'


----------



## mrb1

Figured it would take two of ya'...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Classic Rock....where we play more music without all that chatter...


----------



## buckeyebowman

Always loved that song. Then there's this one.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Always loved that song. Then there's this one.


Yup. This one's a classic for sure. Thanks!


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


Bob, I can honestly say I've never heard that one before. Great tune. Thanks for turning me on to it!


----------



## bobk

Listening to Petty on Spotify and came across this song that I thought was really good. Good lyrics.


----------



## SICKOFIT

mrb1 said:


> ^^^^^Why that's not "Classic Rock"?..and he's dead. "Carry on though"..


I'm the one who started this. I thought it was noteworthy news, & I wasn't sure exactly where to post it. Pardon the heck out of me


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


>


Since when do songs that came out when I was in college count as classic rock? That's not nearly old enough to be considered classic, is it? Man I'm getting old.😟


----------



## bobk

Moo Juice said:


> Since when do songs that came out when I was in college count as classic rock? That's not nearly old enough to be considered classic, is it? Man I'm getting old.😟


I was trying to make you feel young not old. 🤔


----------



## Moo Juice

Then we need a, "songs that aren't old enough to be considered classic because you really aren't that old but they're still really good songs", thread.😁


----------



## Lazy 8

I have never said too much if someone sidetracked from Classic Rock. Heck fire, I'm the King of Derailing.  Bearing that in mind, how about some Bread?


----------



## Moo Juice

Good one Lazy. Haven't heard that one in awhile. Only problem is, I've really been trying to watch my carbohydrate intake so I've been laying off the bread. Thanks for ruining my diet.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> Good one Lazy. Haven't heard that one in awhile. Only problem is, I've really been trying to watch my carbohydrate intake so I've been laying off the bread. Thanks for ruining my diet.


Sorry about that MooMoo. Let's see if I can get you back on track....


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Sorry about that MooMoo. Let's see if I can get you back on track....


😂


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, I did the Atkins years back and I dropped 35 lbs in 6 months. The carbs you eat today will fuel your body tomorrow. If you don't eat many carbs, your body will say, hey how we going to fuel our body today? We don't have any carbs in our system? 
Then your body will say, I know, let's burn some of this stored fat!


----------



## bassplayer

I'm on a keto/carnivore diet and am down 110 lbs in about a year. Low carb works for me


----------



## Moo Juice

I'm trying. It isn't working very fast. Perhaps I need to cut my intake of meat and veggies. It's hard to do. Plus I'm tired all the time.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Lazy 8 said:


> Hey, I did the Atkins years back and I dropped 35 lbs in 6 months. The carbs you eat today will fuel your body tomorrow. If you don't eat many carbs, your body will say, hey how we going to fuel our body today? We don't have any carbs in our system?
> Then your body will say, I know, let's burn some of this stored fat!





bassplayer said:


> I'm on a keto/carnivore diet and am down 110 lbs in about a year. Low carb works for me


I dropped 45 pounds back in 2010/11 doing a half-as__d Atkins diet, while doing P90x once or twice a week...walking 2-3 miles in the heat of summer once or twice a week...cut back on caffeine as well.


----------



## Lil' Rob

OK...back on subject...more great music...


----------



## Lazy 8

Lil' Rob said:


> OK...back on subject...more great music...


Yowsa.


----------



## Lil' Rob

Bingo!


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Yowsa.


Love it!!!!!


----------



## Lazy 8

More music...less talk...


----------



## Lazy 8

More music...less chat...


----------



## Lazy 8

Did somebody say, Southern Fried Rock?
I heard it then.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> Did somebody say, Southern Fried Rock?
> I heard it then.


Man,that's a good one


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks SOF. One goodin deserves another...


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

How true it is MM! But it doesn't bother me in the leist.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yeah. Had a young'un kinda wondering why an old guy would be at a rock concert. I told him to think about it. We sort of invented it!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Yeah. Had a young'un kinda wondering why an old guy would be at a rock concert. I told him to think about it. We sort of invented it!


I look at rap and the music today kinda like our grandparents looked at classic rock back in the day.
Do old hippies ever really die or do they just fade away?


----------



## Moo Juice

I know they don't know what to do. Hang on to the old or do they grab on to the new?


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> I know they don't know what to do. Hang on to the old or do they grab on to the new?


I hold on to the old. They quit making my kind of music decades and decades ago and I'm just fine with that. As I've said before, I have alot of groups helping me mow my grass. Led Zep, Deep Purple, Doobie Bros, Grand Funk Railroad, Ted Nugent, Moodie Blues.....


----------



## Lazy 8

Crank....it......UP!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## buckeyebowman

Grand Funk was one of my favorites too, and they were the very first rock concert, well, of a national act, that I ever saw. Just read in the paper that Dave Mason and Foghat are coming to a local theater! Not together, but I really want to be there for both of them. I figure they're worth a listen.











The last time I saw Dave Mason was at a little, local venue called The Cellar (which it was), that might have held 500 people as long as the fire marshall stayed away! I, my Sis and BIL bought reserved seats of which about 30 were available. They were quite expensive and we wondered if we might be the only dummies sitting there. We needn't have worried. The place was packed wall to wall! I took one look at the crowd behind us, and figured that if anything bad did go down, we were going out the stage exit! No way we were trying to claw our way through that crowd to get out!

And I can't remember the last time I saw Foghat! I wonder why that is?


----------



## kit carson

I saw foghat in 1974 when I was stationed outside of myrtle Beach. It was a great show from what I remember, lol if I remember right humble pie was playing in the same show.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

kit carson said:


> I saw foghat in 1974 when I was stationed outside of myrtle Beach. It was a great show from what I remember, lol if I remember right humble pie was playing in the same show.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


I got to see Foghat back in the early 70's. Did the lead guitar have a mirror faced guitar with a purple light reflecting off of it?


----------



## kit carson

Don't remember that, just remember it being one of the loudest concerts I ever heard, think Ted Nugent was by far the.loudest.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## buckeyebowman

I remember seeing Uncle Ted interviewed on a Joe Rogan podcast. They were scheduled to play Arrowhead Stadium in Kansas City. The sound guys came out to size the place up and told Nugent that in a venue of that size, he could use 60,000 watts easy. Nuge leaned in with a big smile on his face and said, "We ran 120 a side! Cows 10 miles away were getting down with the music."

I think the best concert sound I ever heard was the ELO tour behind the "Out of the Blue" album. The flying saucer tour. Not only was the staging of the show incredible, the sound was magnificent! I was in the upper deck at old Cleveland Municipal, and spotted their sound board. It looked as big as a double bed!


----------



## kit carson

Our age group was some lucky guys and gals. Just a incredible amount of great music. These kids today don't have a clue what music is.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Sweaty Teddy, the Neanderthal Man of Rock helps me mow my grass everytime. I could throw Nuge songs on here all night long.


----------



## UNCLEMIKE

Lazy 8 said:


> Sweaty Teddy, the Neanderthal Man of Rock helps me mow my grass everytime. I could throw Nuge songs on here all night long.


I saw him at the Harv down at mountaineer resort years back. I think I was deaf for several days after. His group was tight. Great performers,


----------



## Lazy 8

UNCLEMIKE said:


> I saw him at the Harv down at mountaineer resort years back. I think I was deaf for several days after. His group was tight. Great performers,


Prolly why I have tinnitus and 2 hearing aids.


----------



## Lazy 8

Might oughta crank this one up...


----------



## kit carson

When it's over go right into some 38 special.

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

You mea


kit carson said:


> When it's over go right into some 38 special.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


You mean the same 38 Special that Donnie Van Zant helped co-found?


----------



## kit carson

Yes sir

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## kycreek

My 1st real concert was Ted Nugent & Golden Earing.


----------



## Lazy 8

kycreek said:


> My 1st real concert was Ted Nugent & Golden Earing.


Two of my personal favorite bands!


----------



## Lazy 8

Crank this one up!


----------



## bobk

Yes indeed


----------



## Lazy 8

One good Yes deserves another.


----------



## SICKOFIT

kycreek said:


> My 1st real concert was Ted Nugent & Golden Earing.


That must have been one hell of a show & a loud one too. Isn't Golden Earring from the Netherlands? Somebody?


----------



## kycreek

SICKOFIT said:


> That must have been one hell of a show & a loud one too. Isn't Golden Earring from the Netherlands? Somebody?


Yes they are Dutch.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Read something interesting in the paper today. Turns out the 1985 concert from the Carrier Dome in Syracuse from the Purple Rain Tour by Prince and the Revolution is being remastered and re-released on vinyl, CD, and Blu-ray DVD. It was the last concert of a 100 date tour, and according to members who were interviewed, the band was as tight as the head of a snare drum! The article didn't say anything about the release date. There's an entertainment section every week in the paper, so I'm sure it will turn up there.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Read something interesting in the paper today. Turns out the 1985 concert from the Carrier Dome in Syracuse from the Purple Rain Tour by Prince and the Revolution is being remastered and re-released on vinyl, CD, and Blu-ray DVD. It was the last concert of a 100 date tour, and according to members who were interviewed, the band was as tight as the head of a snare drum! The article didn't say anything about the release date. There's an entertainment section every week in the paper, so I'm sure it will turn up there.


I'll give Prince credit for his genre of music. It just wasn't my genre. But he was good.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


Beautiful song. I've got the gold and silver double set from Skynyrd. One of my top 10 groups.


----------



## Lazy 8

If I leave here tomorrow, will you still remember me?


----------



## Timjim

a lesser known skynyrd song I always liked


----------



## Lazy 8

Timjim said:


> a lesser known skynyrd song I always liked


Thanks TJ. (Which are my first 2 initials also) I have heard that song but a looking time ago. Great to hear it again.


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

Double Roll me away.


----------



## OptOutside440

I saw The Band in 1996 at the Odeon in the flats. Levon threw his drumsticks and I still have one of them since that day. I'll always remember that concert, it was such a small venue to see rock history!


----------



## bobk




----------



## OptOutside440




----------



## bobk

OptOutside440 said:


>


What a group of talent!


----------



## buckeyebowman

bobk said:


>


I don't know what it is about Detroit rockers, but they sure seem to have their stuff wired tight!



OptOutside440 said:


> I saw The Band in 1996 at the Odeon in the flats. Levon threw his drumsticks and I still have one of them since that day. I'll always remember that concert, it was such a small venue to see rock history!


The Band is one of my favorite, well, bands of all time! They had me right off the rip with Chest Fever from Music From Big Pink!


----------



## Lazy 8

In honor of the up and coming meteor shower...


----------



## Bprice1031

Always liked listening to this one.

ZZ Top - La Grange (Live From Gruene Hall) | Stages - YouTube


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Always liked listening to this one.
> 
> ZZ Top - La Grange (Live From Gruene Hall) | Stages - YouTube


You and me both! ZZ has got to be one of my top 10 bands.


----------



## kit carson

Tres Hombre's and Rio Grande Mud I believe was there best

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## kit carson

Lazy seeing how we are the same age we have quite similar taste in music!! What's really funny is I am also a retired union carpenter, retired in 2010!!

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

kit carson said:


> Lazy seeing how we are the same age we have quite similar taste in music!! What's really funny is I am also a retired union carpenter, retired in 2010!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


South central area?


----------



## kit carson

Retired from the Akron local 639

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

kit carson said:


> Retired from the Akron local 639
> 
> Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


Local 200, Columbus here. How's your pension holding up?
We keep getting letters saying they could have to scale ours back.


----------



## Lazy 8

Meanwhile...(click watch on youtube below)


----------



## kit carson

Haven't received any letters yet

Sent from my SM-G781U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

Yea, I think were becoming less solvent.


----------



## Lazy 8

Well I built me a raft and she's ready for floating....


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Well I built me a raft and she's ready for floating....


Doobie?


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Doobie?


Ding - Ding - Ding!


----------



## Whitley

chumthrower said:


> There will never be another Ginger Baker. Possibly the best drummer of all time.


Played with Eric Clapton, who is still going strong at 77.


----------



## Lazy 8

Southern Fried Rock?


----------



## Lazy 8

Damn! I don't like to be the bearer of bad times but Jim Seals passed at 80. I can remember cruising in my Dads '68 Galaxy 500 that looked like a Torino. Gold in color and a fastback with that long sloping rear end. Cruising in the summer, windows down and listening to Summer Breeze. To this day it's not officially summer until I hear that song and eat a mess of fried yellow summer squash. 
RIP my friend and thank you.


----------



## Lazy 8

One more mega hit by Seals and Croft


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Damn! I don't like to be the bearer of bad times but Jim Seals passed at 80. I can remember cruising in my Dads '68 Galaxy 500 that looked like a Torino. Gold in color and a fastback with that long sloping rear end. Cruising in the summer, windows down and listening to Summer Breeze. To this day it's not officially summer until I hear that song and eat a mess of fried yellow summer squash.
> RIP my friend and thank you.


Oh the harmony.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Oh the harmony.


How many times have you thought of this song while watching your hummingbirds?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> How many times have you thought of this song while watching your hummingbirds?


Not a single time. Lol


----------



## den942

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Blind Faith was a superband in its time for sure. Ginger Baker just died the other day.


It is amazing how many of the same musicians were in the most popular bands…


----------



## Lazy 8

den942 said:


> It is amazing how many of the same musicians were in the most popular bands…


Like the Eagles for instance.


----------



## den942

cincinnati said:


> I still have that album/cover. Make me an offer!
> 
> Since I’m among true classic rock fans, here’s a question? How are ELP & Jethro Tull NOT in the Rock HOF? Disgraceful!!


Chicago wasn’t either for years even though they outsold everyone…


----------



## den942

Lazy 8 said:


> Good call out.


I always liked Dylan’s “Positively Fourth Street” He let “em know what he thought. lol


----------



## den942

I liked a lot of the one hit wonders back then, too…


----------



## den942

Then you had bands like this that were good but didn’t get much radio play.


----------



## bobk

it’s good to see Mike Campbell still rocking after TP & The Heartbreakers ended. Love the amount of bass guitar he is using.


----------



## Whitley

den942 said:


> I liked a lot of the one hit wonders back then, too…


Being old, I could always use some "ELECTRIC PRUNES" some days.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> it’s good to see Mike Campbell still rocking after TP & The Heartbreakers ended. Love the amount of bass guitar he is using.


You got that right!


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


You sure he ain't Tom's brother?


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> You sure he ain't Tom's brother?


Over 40 years together I’m thinking they were pretty close.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Over 40 years together I’m thinking they were pretty close.


Bob, I'd never seen this clip, but I figure you have.


----------



## bobk

Lmao, “I’ll give ya 2 but we have to smoke one on the way there”

I’ve heard the story several times. Always laugh when I hear it. Good story teller.


----------



## bobk




----------



## den942

Whitley said:


> Being old, I could always use some "ELECTRIC PRUNES" some days.


We used to call this the prune juice song:


----------



## Lazy 8

den942 said:


> We used to call this the prune juice song:


That song's a classic but now I'm listening to it differently.


----------



## bobk

He was a heck of a talent.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> He was a heck of a talent.


Good tune. I think all the Eagles were in their own way.


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## den942

Here is another favorite of mine that wasn’t a big hit…


----------



## den942

Lazy 8 said:


> View attachment 490698


At one of my class reunions, we filled out a questionnaire. One question was: Where were you the first time you heard, “Born To Be Wild”.


----------



## den942

Here is another oddball favorite of mine. I remember we were out cruising in my ‘55 Chevy when this started playing on the radio. All the cars had windows down and radio up.


----------



## Lazy 8

den942 said:


> Here is another favorite of mine that wasn’t a big hit…


I thought this was Herman and his Hermits.


----------



## Lazy 8

den942 said:


> At one of my class reunions, we filled out a questionnaire. One question was: Where were you the first time you heard, “Born To Be Wild”.


I'm not sure where I was but I do remember this was the first concert I ever saw. My date and I rode to the concert in the cramped backseat of my brother's 69 Z28. Hugger orange with black SS stripes.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Okay. I can see that we're really diving deep into the weeds! I'm going to have to put my mind to it, and come up with some of the really off the wall stuff we used to listen to.


----------



## den942

Here is a band not well known that had several songs I liked:


----------



## den942

How many of you listened to CKLW radio in the’60s and ‘70s? We always knew when it was 9:00pm because they cut the power and we lost the station…


----------



## den942

Every time I hear this song I wonder how many guys were in a similar situation some time…


----------



## Lazy 8

Those are some good ones. We never got that channel from down in SE OH but we thought we were doing good if we could pick up WLS in Chicago on a Friday night.


----------



## bobk




----------



## den942

bobk said:


>


Yes to Yes…
I remember back in the’70s when they would announce a concert by Rush, and some of the other big bands, they would say it was a sold out a stadium in hours. I always wondered how many of those tickets were bought by scalpers. How could they even do that many transactions that fast back then.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


Now we're talking...


----------



## buckeyebowman

bobk said:


>


I saw Yes for the first time at Struthers Field House, a great big high school gym in a suburb of Youngstown. It was 1971 or 72. They were touring behind the album Fragile, and getting some radio play, especially the song "Your Move". The lineup was Biggy Rat, a local band, Velvet Underground, and Yes. Biggy Rat could rock the house! They had a big, fat, Mama Cass type singer who could just wail! Along with powerful instrumental play, they were big locally. Velvet Underground, nor Lou Reed, was all that big a deal here. I guess that's because NE Ohioans are predisposed to hate everything from NYC! They came out and delivere a low energy set, that indicated that they didn't really want to be here! When they played the one song that people might have recognized, "White Light, White Heat", they received a tepid round of applause. Whereupon, Reed snarked, "Thank you so much! You're too kind"! And a great big guy, sitting in the floor section stood up and bellowed, "You got THAT right!", loud enough that the entire gym heard it! I think VU played one more song and quit the stage!

Then Yes came on, and it was just magic! No fancy production, light show, or stagecraft. Just great playing and singing! At the end of the show, Yes left the stage long enough that it seemed like they weren't coming for an encore even though the crowd was screaming for it! I think the promoter had to go and tell them that the crowd was refusing to leave the venue until they played an encore! I don't know if they weren't used to that, or if they didn't expect some crowd from a steel mill town in the midwest to appreciate their music that much. When the lights went down and they came back on stage, the place literally exploded! Jon Anderson walked up to the mic, looked out at the crowd and spread his arms, and said "WOW! Youngstown"!


----------



## Lazy 8

Great story.


----------



## Whitley

One of my favorite songwriters, singers, people whom I was lucky enough to see in concert about 25 years ago. He wrote this song when he was 24 years old, inspired by the old people he would see through windows while working as a mailman. The song still makes me tear up. Of course it's John Prine. Someone wrote that if this were the only song he ever wrote he would still be considered a genius.


----------



## bobk

John Prine is a real talent. One of my favorites of his many. 




We gotta go now.


----------



## Lazy 8

The man can definitely paint a picture with lyrics. Thanks y'all.


----------



## jdl447

Eye to Eye
Hand in Hand across the Nation


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


>


Love Boston and that song's a CLASSIC!


----------



## Redheads




----------



## buckeyebowman

Robbie Robertson turned 79 today.






Huey Lewis turned 72 today.


----------



## Whitley

Eric Clapton at age 71. With arthritis, I am glad I can still hold a bottle of beer.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Robbie Robertson turned 79 today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huey Lewis turned 72 today.


Thanks brother. Two great tunes. The HL takes me back to the MTV days.


----------



## Lazy 8

Whitley said:


> Eric Clapton at age 71. With arthritis, I am glad I can still hold a bottle of beer.


Eric had one helluva career.


----------



## buckeyebowman

A few posts back I mentioned that it seemed to me that some folks were going rather deep into the weeds, and I was going to have to dredge some of the really older, obscure stuff that we used to listen to. This is the first song that came to mind.


----------



## Lazy 8

Was that from the 80's and MTV?


----------



## Whitley

Don't know about Mexican Radio, but how about Lyle Lovett and his Large Band:


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> Was that from the 80's and MTV?


I think your thread has been officially derailed.


----------



## Lazy 8

Moo Juice said:


> I think your thread has been officially derailed.


What goes around, comes around. I'm famous for derailing.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> Was that from the 80's and MTV?


Definitely from the 80's, but not MTV. When we'd go fishing in Canada every year, eventually we could tune in CHUM=FM from Toronto. It was a great radio station. Oddly enough, it was the only one I ever heard that played Mexican Radio! Never heard it around here. And, it seemed like they played it every time we were driving through there! It was like they knew we were coming. Got something older on the way.


----------



## Lazy 8

With 2 older sisters and one older brother, they influenced the music I listened to and grew up on. This is one album I cut my teeth on.


----------



## kycreek

One of my favorite bands.


----------



## Lazy 8

Great tune KC!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's one that was popular in my first year of college. Like 1970-71!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Here's one that was popular in my first year of college. Like 1970-71!


I can honestly say I had never heard this song in my life.


----------



## Bprice1031

BLACK SABBATH - "Paranoid" (Official Video) - YouTube 


Still one of my favorites.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> BLACK SABBATH - "Paranoid" (Official Video) - YouTube
> 
> 
> Still one of my favorites.


Definitely a classic.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Promised something older. Here it is.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Promised something older. Here it is.


Another great tune. This time I remember it.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Great tune, Bob. I love the way it starts out with a mouth harp and harmonica.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Here's a real oldie!


----------



## Lazy 8

Another great tune but the set and attire is kinda goofy in todays world.
Great tune nonetheless.


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an oldie but a goodie...


----------



## buckeyebowman

True, but that was NOT done in today's world! Why would we expect it to look and sound the same?!


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> True, but that was NOT done in today's world! Why would we expect it to look and sound the same?!


I don't. I was just pointing out how corny the effects were. Still a great group and tune.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Bob. Another great tune. Level land reminds me of here in Columbus. It's too stinking level or flat for this hillbilly. We will be moving back to them hills in WV.


----------



## bassplayer

buckeyebowman said:


> Here's a real oldie!


The guitar player in gold was Ed KIng from Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## bassplayer

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Bob. Another great tune. Level land reminds me of here in Columbus. It's too stinking level or flat for this hillbilly. We will be moving back to them hills in WV.


We get requests for this almost every gig


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Bob. Another great tune. Level land reminds me of here in Columbus. It's too stinking level or flat for this hillbilly. We will be moving back to them hills in WV.


That was my dad’s favorite song . Use to drive me crazy how much he played it. Now I miss it.


----------



## Lazy 8

bassplayer said:


> We get requests for this almost every gig





bobk said:


> That was my dad’s favorite song . Use to drive me crazy how much he played it. Now I miss it.


Love that song. I don't know a hillbilly that doesn't. Remember, this video is after the football game when most people are scrambling to go home.


----------



## Bprice1031

I always liked this one. 

Focus - Hocus Pocus - YouTube


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> I always liked this one.
> 
> Focus - Hocus Pocus - YouTube


Yea, me too. I haven't hear that song for awhile.


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> Yea, me too. I haven't hear that song for awhile.


How a bout this one Lazy?


----------



## Lazy 8

NOW YOU'RE TALKING! Prolly my favorite Edgar Winter tune!


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's an interesting article on one of my favorite songs from the past.








'American Pie' singer Don McLean talks true meaning of his 50-year song


"American Pie" singer Don McLean talks 50 years of his legendary classic and what country music legend Garth Brooks said to him about his iconic song.




www.foxnews.com


----------



## kycreek




----------



## Lazy 8

kycreek said:


>


Great tune. If that won't get you moving, nothing will!


----------



## Lazy 8

Nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah, nah....


----------



## buckeyebowman

I just posted this on the Bluegrass thread, in response to a video of an a cappella groups where every sound effect was made by a human being, not an instrument or synthesizer! It is an example of Tuvan throat singing. Tuva is a small republic in southern Siberia, near the center of Asia which has a unique language and way of singing. They can produce multiple ranges in a single note. Bass, tenor and soprano, all at the same time! It is really unique, but I think it has something to say to us. Try to tell me that this guy doesn't rock!


----------



## Lazy 8

Dudes has amazing control of his voice. My throat hurt just listening to him. I'd be hoarse in the morning.


----------



## Lazy 8

The Friday Night Champagne Room is officially open.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Champagne can get you high in a hurry. So can this, a real oldie.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Champagne can get you high in a hurry. So can this, a real oldie.


Great tune. I vaguely remember it. Kinda psychedelic.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Today is Garth Hudson's 85th birthday.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Today is Garth Hudson's 85th birthday.


Great tune this morning. I'll bet that beard ain't brown no more.


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Bob. Loved that pedal steel guitar.


----------



## Bprice1031

Good one Bob. Here's one .






Enjoy


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Bprice. I love anything Allman Bros. Top 10 band for me and that makes two songs in a row with a steel guitar.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Came across a little info in the entertainment pages of the paper today. Joe Walsh is holding his Vets Aid concert at Nationwide Arena in Columbus in November. He is reuniting with Dale Peters and Jimmy Fox for a James Gang reunion show! Guest musician playing with them will be Warren, OH native Dave Grohl! This is an show based entirely on Ohio based talent. Also on the bill are Nine Inch Nails, The Black Keys and The Breeders. Tickets go on sale 10AM tomorrow through Ticketmaster. No prices had been announced prior to the writing of the column, but as the author wrote, at least the money goes to a worthy cause.


----------



## Lazy 8

buckeyebowman said:


> Came across a little info in the entertainment pages of the paper today. Joe Walsh is holding his Vets Aid concert at Nationwide Arena in Columbus in November. He is reuniting with Dale Peters and Jimmy Fox for a James Gang reunion show! Guest musician playing with them will be Warren, OH native Dave Grohl! This is an show based entirely on Ohio based talent. Also on the bill are Nine Inch Nails, The Black Keys and The Breeders. Tickets go on sale 10AM tomorrow through Ticketmaster. No prices had been announced prior to the writing of the column, but as the author wrote, at least the money goes to a worthy cause.


Wow!


----------



## bobk

A good one.


----------



## bobk

Bprice1031 said:


> Good one Bob. Here's one .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy


Oh ya


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> A good one.


A lot can relate to that song. Thanks!


----------



## buckeyebowman

Rick Derringer is 75 today.


----------



## Lazy 8

HB Rick. Rock and Roll Hoochecoo?


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> HB Rick. Rock and Roll Hoochecoo?


Wasn't he the lead singer for the McCoys when they had the hit "Hang on Sloopy?"
State song of Ohio by the way


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Wasn't he the lead singer for the McCoys when they had the hit "Hang on Sloopy?"
> State song of Ohio by the way


You are correctomundo.


https://rickderringer.com/the-mccoys


----------



## Lazy 8

I'm sure I've played this before but so what.


----------



## OptOutside440

If this doesn't get your blood going for deer season I don't know what will.


----------



## Lazy 8

OptOutside440 said:


> If this doesn't get your blood going for deer season I don't know what will.


That'll do it.


----------



## Lazy 8

Guess I'll just ramble on and sing my song...


----------



## OptOutside440




----------



## Lazy 8

I remember that tune. Didn't know who sang it. Kinda sounds like the Doors.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> I'm sure I've played this before but so what.


Very under appreciated band that could really rock. Listen to "We're An American Band" per se


----------



## SICKOFIT

OptOutside440 said:


>


Memories...That's a good one Lazy


----------



## SICKOFIT

SICKOFIT said:


> Memories...That's a good one Lazy


Ooops,I mean Outside


----------



## Lazy 8

No problem.


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Very under appreciated band that could really rock. Listen to "We're An American Band" per se


This is one of my top 10 bands...


----------



## MagicMarker




----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 492760


Thanks MM. I didn't know you were an old rocker?


----------



## MagicMarker

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks MM. I didn't know you were an old rocker?


No I’m just a retired youngster, my wife is the one getting older


----------



## Lazy 8

MagicMarker said:


> No I’m just a retired youngster, my wife is the one getting older


I sure do love me some Southern Fried Rock! Here's one for you and the missus. Some original Skynyrd


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> No problem.


Yep! That was a heck of a show.


----------



## bobk




----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> No problem.


One of if not my favorites from that concert. Mike Campbell is getting it on.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> One of if not my favorites from that concert. Mike Campbell is getting it on.


Another classic!


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Another classic!


I’d wear ya out with what I think are classics from TP. Lol


----------



## bobk

Your fault lazy.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> This is one of my top 10 bands...





Lazy 8 said:


> This is one of my top 10 bands...


Thanks Lazy. You made my night


----------



## SICKOFIT

MagicMarker said:


> View attachment 492760


Wow! Steven Tyler even had a big mouth & ugly face as a kid. Poor guy never stood a chance


----------



## SICKOFIT

bobk said:


> One of if not my favorites from that concert. Mike Campbell is getting it on.


RIP. What a showman he was


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> I’d wear ya out with what I think are classics from TP. Lol


Bring it big boy!


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Thanks Lazy. You made my night


Glad to help!


----------



## Lazy 8

Think back....it's 1972, I'm crusing in my '62 Impala with an am/fm Craig Powerplay w/Triaxial speakers and this song comes on...
I still love this song today!


----------



## bobk

__





when the levee breaks - Google Search






www.google.com





This version gets me going.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Bring it big boy!


The good ole days may not return.


----------



## Moo Juice

bobk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the levee breaks - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version gets me going.


Your right Bob. Probably one of the best remakes ever.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when the levee breaks - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This version gets me going.


Thanks Bob. That makes two of us! Nothing like some Led in the mornin'.


----------



## hatteras1

2 1/2 hours with Roger Waters. Very good show. This is his last tour. Love them old songs. They're Timeless!!


----------



## Lazy 8

hatteras1 said:


> View attachment 492967
> 
> 2 1/2 hours with Roger Waters. Very good show. This is his last tour. Love them old songs. They're Timeless!!


Looked like an amazing show. Yea, they quit making our music.


----------



## Lazy 8

I think I was born a rebel.


----------



## bobk

What a crowd. Oh boy, those sideburns😳


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> What a crowd. Oh boy, those sideburns😳


Didn't they call those mutton chops?


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

Saturday Night Champagne Room is open


----------



## Lazy 8

Here's a classic. Love the intro but be careful, this is the long version.


----------



## buckeyebowman

I know that this is the Outlaw's iconic song, but I always thought "Hurry Sundown" was better.






Also liked this one.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a7VEFsIMSM


----------



## Lazy 8

The first one is a great tune that takes me back to when I had brown hair and not alot of cares in the world. 
The second one wouldn't link for me.


----------



## Lazy 8

Wouldn't have been this one?


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> The first one is a great tune that takes me back to when I had brown hair and not alot of cares in the world.
> The second one wouldn't link for me.


Yeah, I screwed that up. And good guess!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


>


Steve Winwood at his finest


----------



## Lazy 8

179 million people can't be wrong.


----------



## Lazy 8

One of my favorite Allman Bros. tunes.


----------



## Bprice1031

Lazy 8 said:


> 179 million people can't be wrong.





Lazy 8 said:


> One of my favorite Allman Bros. tunes.


Both great!


----------



## Lazy 8

I can read your mind, looking at you...


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> I can read your mind, looking at you...


Thanks for posting Lazy. Few people out there are aware of how great a band the Alan Parson's Project was. A great live performance


----------



## Lazy 8

SICKOFIT said:


> Thanks for posting Lazy. Few people out there are aware of how great a band the Alan Parson's Project was. A great live performance


Thank you SOI. Alan Parsons holds a spot in my top 10.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Great post Lazy! Thank you!


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks to both of you. One great Alan Parsons tune deserves another. This one is from the same live concert with that fantastic orchestra. This is a little known tune that I've heard on XM -- Deep Tracks.


----------



## Lazy 8

I wouldn't want to be like you


----------



## Hooch

Here's a great Canned Heat tune I haven't seen listed in a while..."Remember Woodstock"





Another great one from WAR I haven't seen listed..."They Can't Take Away Our Music"





And one from The Faces, "Ooh La La"





And some Southern Rock from the Marshall Tucker Band to wet yer whistle..."This Ol' Cowboy"


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey Hooch! Great tunes!


----------



## buckeyebowman

I wouldn't exactly call this "classic rock", but it's a song I've always liked.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Hooch said:


> Here's a great Canned Heat tune I haven't seen listed in a while..."Remember Woodstock"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another great one from WAR I haven't seen listed..."They Can't Take Away Our Music"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And one from The Faces, "Ooh La La"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some Southern Rock from the Marshall Tucker Band to wet yer whistle..."This Ol' Cowboy"


Anyone recognize the person second from the right in the Faces photo?


----------



## bobk

SICKOFIT said:


> Anyone recognize the person second from the right in the Faces photo?


Rod


----------



## buckeyebowman

Yep! I remember an article I read about the author attending a Rod Stewart concert. He said there were so many "Rod Stewart haircuts" there that the hall looked like a pineapple farm!


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Bprice1031

Good one Lazy.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> Good one Lazy.


Your's was better! CCR is one of my top 10 bands of all times.


----------



## bobk

Sad day today.


----------



## Lazy 8

Yes it was. Five years ago yesterday. Sorry I missed it. I can't imagine the pain he was in. On the day he passed the doctors told him his hip was no longer fractured, his hip was completely broken. He toured with a fractured hip.


----------



## Lazy 8

This song takes me so far back it stinks.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Yes it was. Five years ago yesterday. Sorry I missed it. I can't imagine the pain he was in. On the day he passed the doctors told him his hip was no longer fractured, his hip was completely broken. He toured with a fractured hip.


Decision to tour was a death sentence. Sad deal, but I guess you can say he went out on top.
" God it's such a drag when you live in the past"


----------



## buckeyebowman

Caught this video quite by accident as one of the many clips that are displayed when at the end of a YouTube clip. I though playing was so amazing that I had to post it here


----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks BEBM. Great tune.


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## Bprice1031

My mom told me about this one. It's a pretty damn good version.


----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


> My mom told me about this one. It's a pretty damn good version.


I just saw this a few days ago. Ann Wilson did a great job.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Pretty doggone amazing performance by all involved.


----------



## SICKOFIT

Lazy 8 said:


> I just saw this a few days ago. Ann Wilson did a great job.


Don't forget about Nancy. She can flat pick it. Saw her do a live performance of Malaguena on an acoustic guitar years ago that was quite impressive.


----------



## Lazy 8

It's a sad day today. I think it's been 45 years?


https://www.foxnews.com/lifestyle/this-day-history-oct-20-1977-lynyrd-skynyrd-bandmates-killed


----------



## RodsInTheMud

The Guess Who live Oct. 2 2022 The Palace Theater Canton,Ohio. Check the old equip. was a great old school analog show!


----------



## bearcat3993

Lazy 8 said:


> I just saw this a few days ago. Ann Wilson did a great job.


Love this version by Ann Wilson. It brought Robert Plant to tears. The choir made this song even more special. Jason Bohnam…just wow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lazy 8

I guess Jeff Beck is supposed to be in Cincy this weekend with Johnny Depp.


----------



## Lazy 8

Been too long without a tune here...


----------



## bobk

Mike Campbell is pretty darn good.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> Mike Campbell is pretty darn good.


Dang straight!


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## Lazy 8

Bprice1031 said:


>


I saw Heart live at the Charleston Civic Center in the mid 80's. Backup band was Kansas.


----------



## Moo Juice

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw Heart live at the Charleston Civic Center in the mid 80's. Backup band was Kansas.


That's a heck of a drive to see two different bands.


----------



## slf

RodsInTheMud said:


> The Guess Who live Oct. 2 2022 The Palace Theater Canton,Ohio. Check the old equip. was a great old school analog show!


I was there that night also. It was awesome. Next one there for me will be America in March.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

slf said:


> I was there that night also. It was awesome. Next one there for me will be America in March.


Yup was a cool show! Wife and I went! Yeah America be a good one! 🤘


----------



## bobk

A horse with no name. One of my favorites.


----------



## buckeyebowman

Lazy 8 said:


> I saw Heart live at the Charleston Civic Center in the mid 80's. Backup band was Kansas.


I once read a story, in Rolling Stone I believe, about Kansas' days as an opening act. They'd sleep in the motorcoach as it drove through the night, dress, and check in when they got to their hotel. They would go to the venue for sound check and head back to the hotel. Then back to the venue for the show wearing the same jeans, tee shirts, and sneakers they had worn all day!

That is, until the tour where they opened for Queen. They'd stand in the wings and look at the costumes, and the changes. After the tour they talked and decided that they needed to take their act up a notch!


----------



## Lazy 8

At the time I was living about 1 1/2 hours away from Charleston.


----------



## Lazy 8

bobk said:


> A horse with no name. One of my favorites.


Mine too.


----------



## RodsInTheMud

America @ Canton Palace Theater Thursday, March 16, 2023 @ 7:30 PM Canton Palace Theatre


----------



## Bprice1031




----------



## Lazy 8

Good one bprice. Whenever I hear that song I think of this rendition...


----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8




----------



## Lazy 8

This tune takes me back so far it stinks.


----------



## buckeyebowman

It's John McEuen's birthday today. He is now 77 years old, and still going strong.






I know it's not classic rock, but It's still damn fine playing. I saw one of his Sons perform with Dave Mason at a local venue. What a show!


----------



## Lazy 8

Hey, it's classical banjo. Thanks BBM.


----------



## buckeyebowman

For those who might not know, I forgot to mention that he is one of the founding members of the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band.


----------



## Bprice1031

Hey Lazy what do you think of this one?


----------



## Lazy 8

I love it. But I'm partial to Joe Walsh. The Smoker you Drink, the Player you Get.


----------



## buckeyebowman

The very first time I heard Rocky Mountain Way was live at the State Theater Hall of Music in downtown Youngstown. Joe and Barnstorm about blew the roof off the dump! I also remember Joe being interviewed on the Bob & Tom radio show when Tom Griswold, a Cleveland area guy, asked Joe what was next. This was after one of the Eagles never ending farewell tours. Joe said, "Well, Jimmy and Dale are still playing, so I've been thinking that maybe we could put the old James Gang back together." Griswold lost his mind! "OH, Joe please! Joe please! Oh god! Please Joe, please!"


----------



## bobk




----------



## Lazy 8

Thanks Bob. The kid came from good stock with a ol man like this.


----------



## bobk

Lazy 8 said:


> Thanks Bob. The kid came from good stock with a ol man like this.


Yes he did. What a song writing talent.


----------

